# Random Raid - Leader aus Leidenschaft



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Moinsen,

kein Plan ob es schon ein Forum dafür gibt, hab jedenfalls nix gefunden?

Hat sich noch jemand das aktuelle Sonderheft geholt in dem die "Raidleiter Einweisung" zu finden ist? Ich selber bin gerne Raidleiter - sowohl in meiner Gilde als auch in Random Raids (um die es hier gehen soll). Was ich in dem Beitrag vermisse ist zu sagen, dass ein Raidleiter auch als "Vorbild" zählt. Dazu gehört, dass man Spieler für seine Raids nicht im grün/blauen Gear sucht und dann mit "Equip Check" kommt und auch Flask & Food nimmt. Sieht einfach dumm aus von Leuten was zu fordern, was man selber nicht erfüllt. Ich selber gehe gerne auch bei der "Konkurenz" mit um daraus zu lernen.

Auf "meinem" Server Azshara (Horde) führe ich Random Raids seit BC Zeiten durch. Ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier noch mehr "Hobby Raidleiter" gibt und wie weit ihr im aktuellen Content kommt? Ich biete zur Zeit noch im 25er Content Ulduar (3x Yogg + 2 HMs), PdK (clear) und PdOK (2 down) an. Worauf achtet ihr bei einer Gruppen zusammenstellung?

Ich mache mal den Anfang.

Klassen:
2 Tanks, 6 Heiler, 8 Melees, 9 Range
Equip:
Dem Content ensprechend von der Wertigkeit. Sockel und Verzauberungen müssen immer optimal sein - unabhängig von der Item Wertigkeit.
Wichtig:
TS, Flask, Food und die passenden AVs.

Aufschlüsselung der Klassen:
- Tanks: Da ich selber einen PalaTank sowie einen WarriTank habe, übernehme ich idR die MT Aufgaben bzw. die anspruchvollsten - dann weis man was man hat und kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
- Heiler: HolyPala (beide Tanks), RestoSchamane & Diszi (teilen sich die Melees [Grp. 1+2] und supporten die Tanks), 2x HolyPriest (jeder eine Range Gruppe [Grp. 3+4], ggf. HoTs auf die Tanks), RestoDruide (Heiler Gruppe [Grp. 5] + alle Spieler mit Verjüngung oder Wildwuchs).

- Melees: Feral, DK oder Fury/Arms mit 2nd Specc Tank, MeleeSchamane. Die restlichen 6 Slots im Grunde Random mit den besten Melees belegen.

- Range: Eule, Shadow, Ele. Die restlichen 6 Plätze wie bei den Melees im Grunde wieder Random mit den besten Range belegen.

Aufschlüsselung des Equips:

- Im Grunde nimmt man das beste mit was man bekommen kann. Ich schiebe beim Invite die Spieler in eine seperate Gruppe wo ich glaube noch was besseres zu finden und ziehe sie bei Bedarf dann in den Raid. Spieler die in ihr Gear von der Wertigkeit grüne oder blaue GEMs (also keine epic GEMs) sockeln, werden direkt ohne Kommentar gekickt. Genauso bei den Verzauberungen. Bei den Verzauberungen das gleiche: 1h Waffen = 63 SP, Klingenbarrikade (od. Blutsauger) oder Berserker, 2h Waffen = 81 SP oder Berserker bzw. 110 AP (Hunter only) - alles was schlechter ist, kann direkt gehen. Sollten die Anforderungen der Waffen erfüllt sein gehts zum restlichen Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 überall wo es eine bessere Verzauberung gibt, hat die vor dem Raid drauf gemacht zu werden - sonst gibts kein Loot.

Aufschlüsselung Wichtig:

Spieler ohne TS, Food und Flask = kein Loot (PdK/PdOK) / keine DKP (Ulduar)
Was die AVs angeht gibt es für mich gewisse Anforderungen (bezieht sich nur auf 25er Raids):
Ulduar = 10er Ulduar clear
Ulduar + HMs = 10er HM clear
PdK = 10er od 25er Ulduar + PdK 10er clear
PdOK = 10er od 25er Ulduar HM clear + PdK & PdOK 10er clear + PdK 25er clear
Im Grunde kann man sich leider heute nur über AVs absichern. An "gutes" Gear kommt leider jeder schnell ran. Leider ist selbst beim "AV Check" immer mal wieder eine Katze iM Sack dabei.

Ein genaues Verhalten meiner Person im Random Raid und die Aufteilung sowie die Bosstaktiken sind denk ich mal eines jeden Raidleiter Geheimniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auch welches System/Klassenzusammenstellung Eure Gilde verwendet muss hier nicht erläutert werden. Es geht hier nur uM Random Raids! Ein kurzes Wort noch zu(m) (meinem) Loot System ist aber erlaubt.

In Ulduar nutze ich ein eigen entwickeltes DKP System. Jeder Spieler erhält 10 StartDKP + 2 für jeden gelegten Boss. Das maximale Gebot eines Items liegt bei 50% der z.Z. maximalen DKP. Dadurch ist ein ständiger DKP zuwachs gesichert und Spieler können mehr als 1 Item bekommen. Das bieten erfolgt öffentlich und das erste Gebot zählt (biete Maxx 3 DKP und eine Sekunde später Ulf 3 so erhält Maxx den zuschlag außer Ulf steigert auf 4). Bei 50% der maximalen DKP angekommen wird bei mehrfachen Geboten gewürfelt. Mit diesem System verlässt auch kein Spieler idR frühzeitig den Raid, weil er selbst zu späterem Zeipunkt wieder an die maximal zu bietenden DKP rankommt. Ulduar lohnt sich selbst für gut equipte Spieler noch z.B. für Trinkets oder Erfolge (HM).
In PdK/PdOK ist das Lootsystem FFA nach Skillung. Wobei die Trophäen der ersten 4 Bosse jeweils an 1 Abteilung im Raid geht (Tanks, Heiler, Range & Melees). Die letzte Trophäe ist gelocked. War der Raid ausgeglichen wird sie über /random 100 verwürfelt - gab es Leistungsträger so erhalten nur diese Spieler die Möglichkeit die Trophäe zu erwürfeln. Rezepte sind FFA nach posten des Berufs auf 450. Allgemein erhält jeder Spieler 1 Item per /random 100. 2nd Gear (/random 1-101) zählt als 0 Item. Ein Item das per /random 100 gewonnen wurde ohne da ein weiterer Spieler drauf gewürfelt hat zählt ebenfalls als 0 Item.

Nun seid ihr dran. Was beachtet ihr? Welche Grundsätze? Was ist erlaubt was ist verboten?

MfG Uratak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (25. November 2009)

Und du bist dir sicher das du von allen Klassen und ihren jeweilligen Skillvariationen genau weisst was die für sie jeweils besten Verzauberungen bzw Sockel sind?

Ich will dich damit nicht angreifen. Aber ich kann mir das halt nur schwer vorstellen. Allein beim Schurken gibts derzeit 5 verschiedene Sockelvariationen. Auch ist Berserker beim Schurken nicht immer die beste Verzauberung.


----------



## Rolandos (25. November 2009)

Fast alles Blödsinn. Natürlich sollen die Mitspieler angemessen ausgerüstete sein.
Fläschchen Futter ok, besste Verzauberungen auch nicht unbedingt nötig, gemms ok langen die blauen, aber in beiden fällen wenn Gems oder Verzauberungen sollen sie zur Klasse passen und nicht das sich ein Heiler mit mit Stärke behängt. Zweitens bringt es nicht unbedingt viel mehr gegenüber der zweitbesten Verzauberung die besste zu nehmen.

TS ist nützlich zumindest zuhören sollte man können. 
Der Rest ist völlig Sinnfrei, Schließlich gehen die Spieler in die Inis um sich die Ausrüstung und Erfolge zu verdienen.
Was will man in einer Ini wenn man schon alles hat.

Ich finde es immer wieder nett wenn sich Spieler freuen etwas erhalten zu haben, obwohl, es eigendlich beknackt ist für son Pixelhaufen mit besseres Stats rum zu jubeln, aber wer es braucht.

Lootsystem Schwachsinn, jeder darf einmal Würfeln, wenn er etwas erhalten hat, hat er zu passen wenn das teil auch andere gebrauchen können, braucht es niemand kann er es erhalten. Habe alle etwas erhalten, geht es von vorne los.


----------



## Najsh (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> gab es Leistungsträger so erhalten nur diese Spieler die Möglichkeit die Trophäe zu erwürfeln.



wie erkennst du denn Leistungsträger ? Schätze du wirst am Ende dess raids da einige Probleme
haben das zu erkennen - denn in meinen Augen sind alle Leistungsträger wenn der raid erfolgreich war.

Und ob jetzt einer 10k dps fährt, dafür aber ein Svhurke super unterbrochen hat, der 
Jäger enrage entfernt hat oder ein dizi im heil recount untergeht obwohl er top geheilt hat,
oder Hans Müller einfach nur den anderen das Leben nicht schwer gemacht, weil er 
trotz wenig dps schnell auf Schneekobolde geswitcht hat oder aus dem Feuer gehüft ist...

Wie auch immer - zurück zum topic

Also bei uns im pdk25er stammraid wird gewürfelt. Das ist zwar kein wirklicher random raid,
aber es sind doch immer wieder ein par neue Leute am start.
Und ansonsten managen wir das standart: 1st vor 2nd; wer was hat setzt aus; Rezept
nur an Leute mit dem beruf und werden auch direkt erlernt; Berufe würfeln unter sich aus;
usw - wie gesagt standart 

Und das funktioniert problemlos.

Und TS und Fläschchen etc sind eh eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Leistungsträger ist derjenige, der das Fischmahl stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirGottfried (25. November 2009)

Schlimmer finde ich die "Raidleiter", die der Meinung sind für einen Ony 25er Raid fast eine Std leute zu mustern, gute Spieler ablehnen um dann Ony erst beim vierten Try legen.
So geschehen am vergangenen Sonntag.
Ich wollte mit meinem Heal Tintenfisch Ony 25 gehen, rein in die Gruppensuche, 2 min später Invite.
Puh dachte ich, das wird noch dauern, erst 6 Chars im Raid.......

10 min Später stand der Komplette Raid am Eingang, 15 min Später lag Ony beim ersten Try am Boden.

Kurz darauf wollte meine Freundin ebenfalls Ony 25 gehen, Invite war um 21:20 Uhr, gegen 22:15 waren sie dann alle am Portstein.
kurz nach 23:00 Uhr hat dann auch dort Ony gelegen.

Sorry, aber man kann es auch übertreiben bei der Auswahl der Teilnehmer.
zum Teil wurden sehr gute Hexen abgelehnt, mit der Begründung, es wäre schon eine Hexe dabei, zu dem zeitpunkt waren aber auch 5 Magier da, Ähnliche Spiel bei einem Vergelter Pala, der wurde abgelehnt mit der Begründung "zuviele Nahkämpfer", abgesehen von 2 Tanks und einem Schurken war kein Nahkämpfer dabei...

Diese extreme Auswahl, und der mässige Erfolg (mehrere Wipes) lassen mich dann doch ein wenig an der Kompetenz des Raidleiters zweifeln.
Zumal er aus einer Gilde kommt, die ansich schon sehr hohe ansprüche hat.


----------



## Super PePe (25. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Schließlich gehen die Spieler in die Inis um sich die Ausrüstung und Erfolge zu verdienen.
> Was will man in einer Ini wenn man schon alles hat.



Freude am Gruppenspiel? Zeit totschlagen mit Freunden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gunny (25. November 2009)

alleine schon das nen diszi nen melle camp heilen soll isn no go Holy palas und diszi waren schon immer MT heiler und keine grp healer also ich würd sagen wenn du mir sagst das ich grp heal machen soll such dirn neuen diszi


----------



## Mäuserich (25. November 2009)

Sehr strenge Regeln die du da aufstellst, wenn ich allerdings bedenke welchen Content du Random angehst gibts auch kaum eine Alternative. 

Ich selbst habe früher viel Random geleitet, heute leite ich meist nur noch Semi-Random (4-5 Leute aus meiner Gilde + 5-6 Randoms). Bestimmte Klassen verlange ich selten, aber schliesse gelegentlich bestimme in meinem Suchaufruf aus, z.B. wenn schon 2 von 3 Heilern Priester sind.

Gestern Abend hatte ich die Ehre einem wirklich gutem Random-Raid bewohnen zu dürfen. Der Leiter (Tank) suchte sich im sng einen Heilerleiter und einen DD-Leiter und als er die gefunden hatte suchte er den Rest zusammen. Obwohl die 3 sich nicht kannten haben sie gemeinsam den Raid super geleitet und wir sind locker durch PdK 25 gekommen.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2009)

Ich veranstalte auch mal gerne RandomRaids, und meine zwei einzigen Suchkriterien:
GearRating sagt mir, dass der Charakter vom Itemlevel her in die Instanz passt und der Charakter ist mir noch nirgendswo negativ aufgefallen. Das kann auch dummer Spam im Handels-Channel gewesen sein. Oder es passt mir sein Name nicht (neulich wollte "Hackfresse" in den Raid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Und dann einfach rein (wohlgemerkt PDK10, PDK 25 würde ich genauer gucken, da dort Anub ein kleiner DPS-Check ist).


----------



## Nexilein (25. November 2009)

Also mit dem Begriff "Hobby Raidleiter" tue ich mich schwer. Würdest du einen Stammraid leiten hättest du weniger Organisationsaufwand.


----------



## Dark_Lady (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> überall wo es eine bessere Verzauberung gibt, hat die vor dem Raid drauf gemacht zu werden - sonst gibts kein Loot.



Als guter raidleiter wirst du demjenigen dann auch sicherlich die Mats bzw das Gold für die mats stellen und hast nen fähigen VZ direkt neben dir stehen?

Sorry, aber mit so jemadem wie dir und deinen regeln würde ich nie im Leben mitgehen - Du bist mal wieder einer derjenigen, die Casuls Null Chance gibt, ihr Equip aufzubessern oder Erfahrungen zu sammeln...


----------



## jay390 (25. November 2009)

Genau wegen solchen Leuten wie dir hab ich keine Chance als Ulduar 25er /Naxx25er Equipter PDK oder Ony zu gehen. Hab da leider keine Achievments und werd da meistens schon vorher abgeleht, da ich ja nicht imba genug für diese Typen bin.

Du hast meiner Meinung nach definitiv einen an der Klatsche. Aber wenn du so blöde findest für deine Random Raids.


----------



## DreiHaare (25. November 2009)

Himmel, was für eine arrogante und selbstgerechte Vorgehensweise.
Es gibt sehr viele gute Gründe, niemals random zu raiden...du bist einer davon.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. November 2009)

> Im Grunde nimmt man das beste mit was man bekommen kann. Ich schiebe beim Invite die Spieler in eine seperate Gruppe wo ich glaube noch was besseres zu finden und ziehe sie bei Bedarf dann in den Raid.



Diese Verhalten finde ich schonmal im höchsten Maße unsozial ^^.
Heißt das dann du lädst Leute ein die deinen Anforderungen entsprechen und sagst: Hey wenn ich wen finde der 5dps mehr macht kick ich euch ?

Für mich hat das ehrlich gesagt nichts mit Leidenschaft zu tun. Das klingt eher nach Machtgier...
*evildeepvoice* Muahaha das ist mein Raid und hier diktiere ich was getan werden muss *evildeepvoice*

Es ist klar das man Anforderungen setzen muss, aber wenn ich Raiden will, will ich Spass haben und nicht ständig das Gefühl haben, das ich jederzeit gekickt werde oder mir der Loot entzogen wird, wenn ich nen Fehler mache.

Es mag viele Gründe gegeben haben für mich mit WoW im Mai aufgehört zu haben, aber wenn ich den Thread sehe bedauer ich es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Freakypriest (25. November 2009)

Also du könntest noch erwähnen das du sämtliche gedisste sachen einsteckst inclusive aller grünen Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst kann ich nur sagen seine Raids sind immer voll und machens clear, also sind die Regeln ja nicht so verkehrt.
Aber das mit den Trophäen zum beispiel die erste an die Tanks geht ist mist. Absolute undgleichheit gegenüber 9range DD's die drum Würfeln müssen.


----------



## Elrîan (25. November 2009)

muss mich meinen vorpostern anschließen...

ÄTZENDES VERHALTEN!!! 

da meine gilde zur zeit nicht auf raid geht, habe ich scheinbar keine möglichkeit mehr irgendwie mal 
ulduar, oder gar pdk von innen zu sehen...

was mich aber wundert: WARUM BEKOMMT MAN NIE EINE RANDOMGRUPPE ZUSAMMEN???
wenn es so vielen leuten hier aufstößt sollte das doch einfacher sein...


----------



## DreiHaare (25. November 2009)

*was mich aber wundert: WARUM BEKOMMT MAN NIE EINE RANDOMGRUPPE ZUSAMMEN???
wenn es so vielen leuten hier aufstößt sollte das doch einfacher sein...*


Es gibt ja nur zwei Gruppen von Raidern...die eine Gruppe geht mit der Gilde, die andere random. Dann gibt es noch sehr viele Spieler, die nie raiden gehen, weil die Gilde selbst nicht geht oder nicht gehen kann und die random nicht gehen wollen, so wie ich. Das ist ein Spiel, ich will hier Fun, Spaß und gute Unterhaltung. Dieser Tünnes da oben und alle, die wie er vorgehen, sind in meinen Augen nicht ganz dicht und mit solchen Leuten zu gehen wäre in meinen Augen alles andere als Spaß. Wenn man aber unbedingt raiden will und keine Gilde dafür hat........
Deswegen bekommen solche Heinis wohl auch immer genügend Leute zusammen für Raids.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. November 2009)

> WARUM BEKOMMT MAN NIE EINE RANDOMGRUPPE ZUSAMMEN



Weil keiner Raidleiter machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.
Das Leben als Raidleiter ist nich grad einfach, da man ständig angejammert wird mit Sprüchen wie:

"Warum hat X das Item Y bekommen, für meinen Char wäre das viel besser."
"Nein Nein, das Item ist nicht für Heiler das ist für Damagedealer."
"Wie du gibst diese Axt dem Jäger, die ist für Todesritter"

Und weil viele Randoms nicht genug Erfahrung haben um nen Raid zu leiten.


----------



## Matago (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ulduar lohnt sich selbst für gut equipte Spieler noch z.B. für Trinkets oder Erfolge (HM).




Ähm widersprichst du dir da nicht grade irgendwie selber ???

Du sagst Ulduar lohnt sich sogar für gut equippte wegen der Erfolge, an einer anderen Stelle aber sagst du :



Uratak schrieb:


> Aufschlüsselung Wichtig:
> 
> Ulduar + HMs = 10er HM clear



Heisst um mit dir HM´s machen zu können muss ich sie schon haben hmmmmm.


Das nächste was ich sehr zweifelhaft finde :



Uratak schrieb:


> Aufschlüsselung Wichtig:
> 
> Spieler ohne TS, Food und Flask = kein Loot (PdK/PdOK)



Ähm sei mir nicht böse wenn ich kein TS habe oder Bufffood oder Flask, dann ist das sicher dein
gutes Recht mich aus dem Raid zu kicken und zu sagen sorry so kannst du nicht mitgehen.
Aber mich mitgehen zu lassen evtl. bei den 5 Bossen in PDOK mich 25 mal wipen und mitkämpfen
lassen. Und dann dropt beim Endboss ein Schmuckstück ich würfle und du sagst mir dann einfach
du bist vom Loot ausgeschlossen wegen fehlendem Bufffod. 
Da könntest du mir an die Poperze fassen, sowas Arrogantes habe ich ja schon lange nicht gelesen.


----------



## Elrîan (25. November 2009)

ihr habt schon recht...

das war auch nicht aus unwissen, sonder eher aus frust geboren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich raide wirklich gern, aber bei mir hört es mit sachen wie 
"check dala mitte..." oder "wieviel dps???" und erst recht bei "erfolg?" echt auf...


----------



## LubuLegend (25. November 2009)

Hier mal eine Ergänzung des Beitrages vom TE:

Punkto Socklung: Epische Gems sind zwar nett, blaue tun es aber auch. Die 4+ Stärke mehr, bringen schliesslich nicht mal einen DPS-Gewinn von 10 Punkten.

Archievement check: Der Grösste Schwachsinn, den ich leider immer wieder lese. Um einen Content bestreiten zu dürfen, muss man ihn zuerst clear haben.
Verrate mir nun mal, wenn man ausnahmsweise 2 Wochen nach Patchday eine Pause einlegt, keine Gilde hat und trotzem raiden möchte? Wie schliesst du da auf? Bei Hardmodes ist das clearen des normalen Contents verständlich. Bei strinknormalen runs - ein absolutes "NO GO!"

Equip: Im Grunde wird alles eingeladen, was gerne mit möchte. Sucht man für PDK 25er gute Leute, müssen sie wissen worauf sie sich einlassen. Meisstens lass ich sie mir ihre Stats whispern.
Ausnahmen bilden da Tanks und einige Heiler. Da die nicht mit Guffelklamotten reinkommen dürfen, werfe ich gerne einen Blick auf Equip/Armory, oder lasse sie ihre Stats posten.
Vor dem Pull wird nochmal ein Blick auf den Raid geworfen. Sind Leute mit Green-Blue dabei? Gegenstandsverbesserung für Banane essen + 5? 

Nach einer Erläuterung im TS, dass ich von DD's 3k DPS erwarte (ausser die kümmern sich um Aufgabe wie kicken oder Kiten, z.B. bei den Faction Champions), jeder sein Flask + Bufffood nehmen soll, geht es los.

Ein Gespühr für Selbstständigkeit, die Augen auf den Raid um zu wissen ob Ansagen befolgt werden, sowie ein kleiner blick auf Recount reicht um im nachhinein zu wissen, wer auch für PdoK/Ulduar Hardmodes ein guter Kandidat wäre. Die werden nach dem Raid angeschrieben und auf die Freundesliste mit entsprechendem Kommentar verpackt. Bestenfalls einen Kalendereintrag anlegen und die Leute dort für einen Raid eintragen.

Solange 90 von 100 Raidleider nur Leute mitnehmen, die den Content clear haben, werden manche Spieler nie die Chance auf eine gute Gilde oder einen entspannten Abend haben. Schliesslich kenne ich dutzende Leute, die mit blauem(!) Gear mehr Leistung erzielen, sich mehr Mühe um ihren Charakter machen, als so mancher 242 Equippter, der jeden Content schon von Anfang an clearen kann und somit keine Probleme hat, was die zukünftigen Spielerwartungen betrifft. Schade ist - ein Grossteil von ihnen könnte viel mehr aus ihren Spielcharakteren rausholen (Beispiel: 238 Equippter WL fährt bei Hodir 3,2k DPS - Hexer mit Itemlvl 212, 5,6k).

Solange das Raidleiter ignorieren, drehen wir uns immer wieder in der gleichen Spirale. Content für Content.
Da erinnere ich mich gerade an einen Spruch eines "sehr" guten Raidleiter anfangs WotLK: "Kein T6 - kein Naxx".

Und falls wer behauptet, ich wär auch ein dreckiger Casual, möge bitte ein kleiner Blick ins Armory werfen.


----------



## Oly78 (25. November 2009)

Totaler Schwachsinn für den aktuellen Content. Vollkommen übertrieben Anforderungen (sogleich ich alle einhalten würde) für ein Rnd-Raid. Das sind Anforderungen die eine Raid-Gilde an seine Member stellt.


----------



## Nasiria (25. November 2009)

Also wenn man mich fragt, wie viel DPS, Leben oder Zaubermacht ich habe (In Entsprechung an die Rolle), dann sag ich immer nur: Genug. Wem das nicht passt, der braucht mich halt nicht mitnehmen.
Und ich hatte auch schon einmal erfahren, dass ich vom Loot ausgeschlossen wurde, wenn ich kein Fläschchen nehme... nun, ich war in dem Moment leider als MT zugeteilt (5k Leben mehr und >5% mehr Avoid als Second) und das fand ich wirklich einfach nur frech. Zumal es nur Ony 25er war, wofür ein Fläschchen allgemein viel zu viel ist...

Für PdoK kann man sich so aufputschen, dass man sagt, alles muss top sein... nur würde ich dir nicht glauben, dass du von jeder Klasse, jeder Skillung und jeder Zusammenstellung genau weißt, welche Verzauberung an welchem Platz zu welchem Sockel gehört. Wenn du es doch weißt, hast du ganz einfach einen Schaden und solltest zur Therapie gehen.
Aber für sowas wie Ulduar 10 ist das echt nonsense, wenn man da Sachen verlangt, die man eigentlich erst hat, wenn man schon PdK durch hat.


----------



## kezlor (25. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Zu aller erst bezieh ich mich auf meine Vorposter:

@ Jay930: Aller Anfang ist schwer. Jeder fängt mal klein an, nur muss nicht jeder auf kleine Leute Rücksicht nehmen. Beste Lösungsweise für dein Problem ist dir ein paar leute zu suchen, die genau die gleiche Problematik haben wie du und versuchen mit denen was zu organisieren (bsp. Stamm), wo ihr gemeinsam den Content angehen könnt. So rüstet ihr euch alle Gemeinsam und keiner kann eurer Truppe was anhaben.

@ DreiHaare: Keine konstruktive Kritik, hast einfach deine Meinung hingestellt ohne genau zu begründen und am Ende noch eine Beleidigung hinzugefügt. Nicht gut.

Zu der gesamten Diskussion über seine Vorgehensweise: Für einige mag das Hardcore klingen, aber wenn er es für notwendig empfindet um den Erfolg zu gewährleisten, soll es seine Sache sein. Ich kann einerseits ihn verstehen, wenn er keine Lust hat leute mitzunehmen die ein Potenzielles Risiko für den Erfolg des Raids darstellen (Bsp: a) Spieler, die beim Encounter bei der ersten Void absichtlich stehenbleiben um während des Kampfes afk gehen zu können um dann beim Loot als erster HIER! zu schreien. b) Spieler deren Reaktionszeit selbst per langzeitbelichtung immer noch nicht eingetreten ist. c) Neue Spieler, die "einfach mal was legen wollen" ohne zu wissen was sie genau erwartet, wobei letztere die angenehmeren Zeitgenossen sind, da sie wenigstens neugierig sind)
Natürlich bleibt es ein RISIKO, keine festgelegte Tatsache. Seine vorgehensweise bezieht sich auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten, die er durch ein Paar Kriterien minimieren will. Natürlich gibt es Blau-Grün equippte spieler, die auf einem anderen Server schon ihre vorarbeit geleistet haben und die evtl sogar besser ihre Klasse besser spielen können als manch einer der schon im Raid ist. Aber um es auf den punkt zu bringen:
Was wären denn eure Kriterien um festzustellen ob dieser Spieler wirklich für die Instanz tauglich ist? Irgendwo muss er ja seine Selektion beginnen und wenn er mit seinen Kriterien Erfolg hat -> Gratz ^^.

Zu den Spielern die hier sagen dass es zu Hardcore ist:
Es geht hier um RND Raids. Das ist kein Gilden oder Stammraid, wo man Leute hat die einen mögen oder die Leute wissen dass man viel Zeit eingeplant hat um vllt neue Taktiken zu versuchen oder den Encounter zu üben. 
RND Raids sind für die Mehrheit der Spieler reine Farm raids. Hier sucht man nicht nach leute, die den Content noch nicht gesehen haben etc, hier sucht man nach leute, die das ebenso wie die anderen schnell hinter sich bringen wollen und ggf sein Equip status zu verbessern. Natürlich habt ihr Recht, wenn ihr wenigstens eine humane Umgangsform in RND Raids haben wollt. Aber RND raids verhalten sich zu Stamm/Gildenraids wie Fast food zum Festtagsessen: Während beim Fast food Restaurant das einzige Ziel die schnelle Nahrungsaufnahme ist, nachdem ihr lange an der Kasse gewartet habt, ist das Festtagsessen ein (meist) geplantes zusammensitzen von Familie und Freunde (meist friedlich) , wo das Essen zwar im Vordergrund steht, die Soziale Kommunikation und das wiedersehen aber dennoch eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Denkt mal drüber nach.

Deswegen, wenn ihr Kommunikation und spaß an der menschlichen interaktion haben wollt, sucht euch gleichgesinnte und organisiert was zusammen. Ist meist das beste und ihr müsst nicht bei RND Raids dabei sein und euch anhören: "dein Eq ist zu schlecht". Habt ihr aber das passende EQ und könnt bereits die Ahnung durch ein paar knackige AVs beweisen (seht die Dinger wie ein Führerschein ^^) und seid ihr ehrenhaft und sozial nicht ganz unerfahren, sind RND Raids eine gute alternative.

@ Uratak: Meine einzige Frage ist wie lange du bei diesen Kriterien nach membern suchen musst. Ich kenn das von "meinem" Server dass es durchschnittlich 2 Stunden braucht um bei solchen Kriterien member zu suchen. Wie lange dauert es bei dir?

Kezlor


----------



## Alka1 (25. November 2009)

haha selbst für meine verhältnisse is das schon arg übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber naja, von server zu server scheint das unterschiedlich zu sein...

ich würde jedenfalls beim TO mitgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solange der erfolg der gruppe sichergestellt ist, ist das imho die hauptsache!

ulduar25 HMs random? oder pdok25? auf guldan? no way!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. einige dinge wie flasks, bufffood, vernünftig (episch) gesockeltes und verzaubertes eq, TS, standard addons sollten definitiv auch fürn random raid sein!


----------



## Philipannormal (25. November 2009)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Als guter raidleiter wirst du demjenigen dann auch sicherlich die Mats bzw das Gold für die mats stellen und hast nen fähigen VZ direkt neben dir stehen?
> 
> Sorry, aber mit so jemadem wie dir und deinen regeln würde ich nie im Leben mitgehen - Du bist mal wieder einer derjenigen, die Casuls Null Chance gibt, ihr Equip aufzubessern oder Erfahrungen zu sammeln...



Ich kann ihn schon verstehen...
Versuch mal mit so von dir beschriebenen Random-Casuals durch Hardmodes zu brettern. Es geht nicht. Deswegen sucht er halt Profis


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also du könntest noch erwähnen das du sämtliche gedisste sachen einsteckst inclusive aller grünen Items
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



@ der FreakyPriest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke! Man kann es leider nicht allen recht machen mit einem Loot System. Jeder hat hier andere Vorstellungen. Fakt ist aber - irgend ein System muss her. Außerdem sind grüne Item´s längst FFA. Das war nur zu Naxx Zeiten nicht so. Im Grund ist das Resultat eine Art MT Need. Ohne gute Tanks kommt auch der Random Pool nicht aus.

Wenn ich höre "ich habe kein Gold" ... dann liebe Leute macht ihr was falsch. 1kWinter bringt jeden Tag ~1 GEM - das sind je nach Server 100 - 200g pro Tag. Mit der Daily PvP und etwas Glück macht ihr sogar 2 GEMs/Day. Daily Hero liefert bei ~30min Zeitaufwand ~30g + Marken die man ggf. gegen Steine tauschen kann. Die Daily Quest bringen je nach Art und Zeitaufwand ~200 - 400g pro Tag. Somit kommt man auf ca. 330g - 830g pro Tag je nach Zeitaufwand. Die wohl schlechteste Ausrede ist in WoTLK "Ich habe kein Gold". Wer sein Gear nicht optimal pflegt kann nicht erwarten neues und besseres Gear zu bekommen - da hab ich als Raidleiter leider die Bedenken, dass er es wieder mit irgend einem Mist verbessert und ein anderer Spieler der es besser machen würde verzichtet. Von "Farmen statt dumm durch Dala zu hüpfen" will ich mal garnicht anfangen.
Ich kann doch nicht einfach "neues und gutes" Gear fordern aber nichts dafür bringen ... das System funktioniert weder in einem Spiel wie WoW noch im richtigen Leben. Schonmal nen eine Fussballmanschaft gesehen die einen Spieler aufstellt der nicht zum Training kommt und mit den Klamotten von letzter Saison aufläuft? Geht hier wer in die Disco mit ungewaschenen Klamotten von letzter Woche und beschwert sich hinterher über den Scheiß Abend und das keiner was mit ihm zu tun haben wollte? ... GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

@ Dark_Lady - hoffe das Gold Argument ist damit Tod. Mein Mainchar ist natürlich verzauberer und kann alle aktuellen Rezepte. Ich verzaubere natürlich ohne TG. Das gleiche gilt für Caster und Tank GEMs sowie Stoffbestickungen für Hosen. Mit Melee GEMs und Tank/Melee Hosenbestickungen kann ich leider nicht dienen.

Der Grund für meine "ätzenden Regeln" wurde durch Random Spieler entwickelt. Vermutlich gerade durch einige Leute die hier aufschreien. An gutes Gear zu kommen ist heut zu Tage ein Kinderspiel. Gerade in den letzten Wochen habe ich meinen "nur Gear Check" in einen "Gear und Achievment Check" verändert - alleine aus dem Gear Grund.

@ Mäuserich - Danke! Mehr brauch ich nicht sagen. Wer nicht begreift, dass in *PdOK 25er Random* ein Spieler mit blauen GEMs und ohne AVs nicht verloren hat, der tut mir Leid.
Nach Ulduar nehme ich natürlich auch Leute mit die ein TOP Naxx Gear + das 10er Ulduar clear AV vorweisen können. In PDK 25er sind alle Leute mit einem MischGear aus Ulduar und Naxxkram in Top Zustand auch gerne willkommen. Das 10er Achievment vorrausgesetzt. Die 10er Raids setze ich als Grundlag für die Bosskenntnis. Ich erkläre jeden Boss in Kurzform und teile die Leute ihren Aufgaben entsprechend ein.

@ Caps-lock - im Grunde hast Du recht. Natürlich ist das "mein" Raid. Natürlich mache ich damit was ich will. Die Regeln gelten aber für alle Spieler egal ob Random, Gilde oder Friend. Es allen Recht machen kann man leider nicht, wie ich bereits bei Freaky-Priest geschrieben habe. Du magst das nun "Machtgier" nennen - ich sage dazu "Ich kenne den Menschen". Wir bzw. die Mehrheit der Menschen haben die Angewohnheit nur dann 100% zu geben wenn es sich lohnt. Dadurch, dass ich einen gewissen Druck durch Lootsperre für Fails usw. einbaue ergibt sich für Spieler ein Sinn - Gute Leistung = Belohnung. im Grunde wie immer und überall im Leben.

@ Kezlor - Da ich die Raids wie bereits erwähnt seit BC mache läuft es für Ulduar mitlerweile auf 10 - 15min im optimal Fall raus. Das "schlechteste" waren bisher 55min. PdK 25er ist in der Regel nach 5-10min komplett. PdOK dauert ~20-30min. Viele Spieler auf dem Server wissen was für Anforderungen ich habe - sehen aber auch den Erfolg und bekommen eben die relative Gewissheit, dass es läuft und klappt. Für das Verhalten der einzelnen Spieler kann ich natürlich keine Garantie übernehemn. Hinzu kommt, dass Azshara einen großen Spieler Pool hat.

Natürlich kannst Du als Spieler niemals alle Klassen erfassen und sagen was optimal ist. Als Raidleiter sollte man aber zumindest eine gewissen Grundkenntnis zu jeder Klasse haben. Ob der Agi Schurke nun besser ist als AP oder RüssiIgnore, seh ich dann im Raid. Das ein epischer Sockel der aber "nur" 4 Agi mehr hat wird dann interessant, wenn man die 15 Slots im Gear nimmt, dass ganze dann zusammen zählt (15 x 4) und die Summe 60 Agi sieht!

So long Uratak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakout007 (25. November 2009)

*gähn*

vote for close


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Freakout007 schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> vote for close



*gähn*
vote for stfu!

@ TE: Dein letzter Post hat für mich viele Sachen besser erklärt. Dass du für einen 25er Raid den 10er Erfolg sehen willst, kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich glaube anderen Usern ist dies aufgestoßen, da du dies im ersten Post noch allgemeingültig formuliert hast.
Meine Frage: Für einen Pdk10 Raid setzt du da auch den Clearerfolg voraus? Wenn nein, dann kann eigentlich niemand deine Anforderungen kritisieren


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> *gähn*
> vote for stfu!
> 
> @ TE: Dein letzter Post hat für mich viele Sachen besser erklärt. Dass du für einen 25er Raid den 10er Erfolg sehen willst, kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich glaube anderen Usern ist dies aufgestoßen, da du dies im ersten Post noch allgemeingültig formuliert hast.
> Meine Frage: Für einen Pdk10 Raid setzt du da auch den Clearerfolg voraus? Wenn nein, dann kann eigentlich niemand deine Anforderungen kritisieren



Nein natürlich nicht. Ich habe hin und wieder 10er Random Raids veranstaltet und meine 25er Raids nie abgebrochen. Ihr erinnert Euch an die Zeit wo Naxx einfach nur Öde, Langweilig und ausgelutscht war? Selbst da habe ich durch feste Termine den Leuten die Möglichkeiten gegeben dort Gear zu sammeln. Ich biete Ulduar 25er Freitags an um dann Samstags PDK zu gehen und Sonntags PdOK. Spieler haben als auch hier eine Content Reihenfolge die logisch ist zum equipen.
Aufgrund meiner RL Zeit habe ich die 10er Raids fallen gelassen und gehe selber Random mit. Sollte es zu unklarheiten gekommen sein, hab ich mich vermutlich falsch ausgedrück. Wie Du schreibst setze ich die 10er Raids entsprechend der 25er vorraus. In Kurzform:
Ulduar 25er -> Ulduar 10er
Uluar 25er HM -> Ulduar 10er HM
PdK 25er -> PdK 10er
Ausnahem bildet PdOK
PdOK 25er -> PdOK 10er + PdK 25er + Ulduar 10er ODER 25er HM!


----------



## baumthekaito (25. November 2009)

Wie muss ich mir deine twinks vorstellen? lfm ragefire 3k dps min nur top sockel/verzauberung dala nordbank eqc
 /w me mit clearachiev


----------



## jay390 (25. November 2009)

kezlor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Zu aller erst bezieh ich mich auf meine Vorposter:
> 
> ...



Ich glaub du hast da was missverstanden. Ich bin kein grün blau equipter. Bis Ulduar hab ich ne Raidgilde gehabt, bin absolut gut equipt gewesen (4x T8,5, Last Laugh ....) Daher kann man bei mir nicht von klein Anfangen reden.

Ich hab dann aber vor 3.2. ne 1 Monatige Zwangspause machen müssen, und nun komm ich nicht mal mehr Ony rein, da ich ja noch kein Achiev hab, bei uns dreht sich alles nur ums Achiev. Kora rnd? Braucht man achiev, PDK 10er braucht man 10er Clear achiev ...

Ich bin keiner der Anfängt, ich hab schon zu BC alles geraidet, nur durch diese Zwangspause bin ich komplett aus der Spur geworfen worden.

Edit: Mein Equip reicht locker für PDK 25er, nur kein Clearachiev - kein Versuch.


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast da was missverstanden. Ich bin kein grün blau equipter. Bis Ulduar hab ich ne Raidgilde gehabt, bin absolut gut equipt gewesen (4x T8,5, Last Laugh ....) Daher kann man bei mir nicht von klein Anfangen reden.
> 
> Ich hab dann aber vor 3.2. ne 1 Monatige Zwangspause machen müssen, und nun komm ich nicht mal mehr Ony rein, da ich ja noch kein Achiev hab, bei uns dreht sich alles nur ums Achiev. Kora rnd? Braucht man achiev, PDK 10er braucht man 10er Clear achiev ...
> 
> ...



Stell selber einen Raid für Ony/Kora auf und dann hast den Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlcih solltest du dich vorher in einem Guide informieren, was dich da erwartet


----------



## Stevesteel (25. November 2009)

naja, die Suche nach Spielern für die PdoK dauert meiner Meinung auch deshalb länger, weil viele ja Gildenintern Raiden und sich die ID freihalten.
Finde alles in allem die Anforderungen, die der TE hier genannt hat, normal und angemessen.
Ansonsten für alle die gerne Rdm gehen, gibts die Seite hier, allerdings mit sehr dürftigem Memberpool.


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Wie muss ich mir deine twinks vorstellen? lfm ragefire 3k dps min nur top sockel/verzauberung dala nordbank eqc
> /w me mit clearachiev



Main Char - http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ra&n=Uratak
Twink - http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=K%C3%A2taru

Ich hoffe das benatwortet Deine Frage freundlich und sachlich. Ich denke man kann von den Leuten die Mindestanforderungen auch heutzutage fordern. Dass man "als gerade 80er" nicht nach Ulduar gehört und als "ich hab unverzaubertes Naxx Gear" nichts in PdK verloren hat sollte klar sein. Warum man für einen schlechten Enchant 80 Gold ausgibt statt 150 für den besseren bleibt allerdings ein Rätsel - vielleicht magst Du es auflösen?


----------



## jay390 (25. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Stell selber einen Raid für Ony/Kora auf und dann hast den Erfolg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war ein paar mal Ony, aber nach 10 Wipes wurde da meist aufgegeben xD Aber werd ich diese Woche mal machen. Und bei Ony war ich ja schon zu classik zeiten, hab die sogar aufm PTR vor ein paar Wochen getankt.

Trotzdem find ich, dass der TE einen Vogel hat, ist nicht bös gemeint, aber wenn ich mir den Text und die Anforderungen durchlese, dann wird mir ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Trotzdem find ich, dass der TE einen Vogel hat, ist nicht bös gemeint, aber wenn ich mir den Text und die Anforderungen durchlese, dann wird mir ziemlich schlecht.



und welche Anforderungen meinst du damit?


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast da was missverstanden. Ich bin kein grün blau equipter. Bis Ulduar hab ich ne Raidgilde gehabt, bin absolut gut equipt gewesen (4x T8,5, Last Laugh ....) Daher kann man bei mir nicht von klein Anfangen reden.
> 
> Ich hab dann aber vor 3.2. ne 1 Monatige Zwangspause machen müssen, und nun komm ich nicht mal mehr Ony rein, da ich ja noch kein Achiev hab, bei uns dreht sich alles nur ums Achiev. Kora rnd? Braucht man achiev, PDK 10er braucht man 10er Clear achiev ...
> 
> ...



Das größte Problem wird sein, dass Du bereits über Marken einfach an besseres Gear kommt teilweise. Im ganzen muss man das wieder mal z.B. mit dem Fussball vergleichen. Letztes Jahr hast Du noch in der Kreisklasse gespielt und bist aufgestiegen (Naxx). Als Deine Manschaft aber dann in der Bezirksliga war musstest Du eine Pause machen (Ulduar). Nun kommst Du wieder und willst direkt in die  Regionalliga (PdK) und das ohne Training? Wird vermutlich schwer.


----------



## jay390 (25. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> und welche Anforderungen meinst du damit?


ua.

Spieler ohne TS, Food und Flask = kein Loot (PdK/PdOK) / keine DKP (Ulduar)
Was die AVs angeht gibt es für mich gewisse Anforderungen (bezieht sich nur auf 25er Raids):
Ulduar = 10er Ulduar clear
Ulduar + HMs = 10er HM clear
PdK = 10er od 25er Ulduar + PdK 10er clear
PdOK = 10er od 25er Ulduar HM clear + PdK & PdOK 10er clear + PdK 25er clear
Im Grunde kann man sich leider heute nur über AVs absichern. An "gutes" Gear kommt leider jeder schnell ran. Leider ist selbst beim "AV Check" immer mal wieder eine Katze iM Sack dabei.

Eigentlich der gesamte Post von ihm. Ich hab schon 1000 Blaue gesehen, die 2k dps mehr in Naxx gefahren haben als die High End Typen, und das mit den AVs soll doch ein Witz sein, oder?


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> ua.
> 
> Spieler ohne TS, Food und Flask = kein Loot (PdK/PdOK) / keine DKP (Ulduar)
> Was die AVs angeht gibt es für mich gewisse Anforderungen (bezieht sich nur auf 25er Raids):
> ...



... n/c. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## jay390 (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> ... n/c.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ähm ich meinte *VoA*, sry ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. November 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Himmel, was für eine arrogante und selbstgerechte Vorgehensweise.
> Es gibt sehr viele gute Gründe, niemals random zu raiden...du bist einer davon.



*/SIGN*


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Gut. Damit wir mal eine grobe Orientierung bekommen. Ich habe einen Mage der 13k DPS beim 1 Encounter in PdOK macht. Außerdem einen WL der dort 11k DPS macht - die beiden kommen auch mit nach Ulduar. Da ein Encounter nicht wie jeder andere ist und der Unterschied zwischen den Instanzen auch viel ausmacht. In meinem Ulduar Raid machen die DDs idR. 5.5k - 7k DPS. Ich möchte anzweifeln, dass ein Spieler mit blauem Gear diese Zahlen erreicht. Abgesehen davon "pimmeln" die Leute im Raid nicht rum, weil "rumpimmeln" = keine DKP = kein Loot und zuviel "rumgepimmel" = Entfernung aus dem Raid und einen Platz auf der Ignore bietet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reine Motivations Frage. Ich weis ich "Machtgier" aber das hatten wir schon ...


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

Wieso soll ich mit 5k DPS+ noch ein Flask nehmen? Das reicht locker für alles aus, außer für Heroic.
Ist es so interessant, wenn in einem Item mal kein Epicsockel ist? Wenn ich keine hätte würde ich auch nicht viel weniger schaden machen als jetzt schon. und wenn ich das item gerade vor 5mins bekommen habe und noch transmutieren noch 2h cd hat? ist dann erstmal ein blauer stein keine alternative?
 schön, wenn man dann ohne eine möglichkeit der rechtferttigung aus der gruppe gekickt wird. leute die wortlos leute kicken bzw wortlos aus der gruppe gehen sind bei mir unten durch, zeugt von mangeldem sozialverhalten und nicht dem mumm sich zu melden und zu sagen, was sache ist

Ahja die verzauberungen, ich zitiere:

"bei den Verzauberungen das gleiche: 1h Waffen = 63 SP, Klingenbarrikade (od. Blutsauger) oder Berserker, 2h Waffen = 81 SP oder Berserker bzw. 110 AP (Hunter only) - alles was schlechter ist, kann direkt gehen."

Setze dich bitte mit den anderen Klassen auseinander, bevor du einen Tank kickst, der vllt sogar mehr Ahnung hat als du. Druiden verzaubern Mungo. Wenn ein dudu blutsauger verzaubert würde ich ihn eher kicken. Paladine das selbe, es ist strittig, welche vz man nehmen kann, es bieten sich 26 agi, mungo, klingenbrarriere, blutsauger und 25 crit/hit an, jede hat seine vor und nachteile und sind alle als vz möglich. dks haben schonmal garkeine deiner genannten vz, nur bei kriegern kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
mein pala ist mit mainskillung tank und als 2nd retri, was ich so selten spiele, dass ich es nicht einsehe mit ne teure waffen vz drauf zu machen. wieso sollte ich dann gekickt werden, weil ich umskille, weil kein tankl bedarf ist?

und ein dkp system in ulduar? lol wir raiden mit unserer 10er gildenrtuppe ohne dkp. /rnd und alle sind glücklich, zur not spricht man sich ab, oder hast du vor lauter regeln vergessen mit deinen mitmenschen zu kommunizieren.

und ahja, eine trophäe locked für "leistungsträger"

wie definierst du leistungsträger? sind das die tanks, die aggro halten? die heiler die die gruppe am leben halten, oder die dd, die den boss vorm enrage umklatschen? jeder erbringt in einem raid leistung, und jeder ist es wichtig, seien es jetzt die tanks, die aggro aufbauen müssen und schnell die adds spotten, die healer, die immer die gruppe am leben halten müssen oder die dd, die die heiler von den snowbolds befreien, die fc im cc halten oder bei anub das anspringen von den adds da kicken und den boss in wenigen sekunden von 30% auf 0 bringen? ohne das zusammen spiel aller wäre sonst kein boss down, jeder muss leistung erbinrgen.

ist ist eigentlicn "AV" außer alterac valley?


----------



## Super PePe (25. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich mit 5k DPS+ noch ein Flask nehmen? Das reicht locker für alles aus, außer für Heroic.



nehmen wir mal an jede flask (im angriff) macht 20dps dazu jeder VZ+ Sockel auch nochmal 20 dps - sind pi mal daumen = 280dps, das ergibt bei einer Kampfdauer von 1h = 1008000 Schadenspunkte mehr, bei 25er raids und 16 dds sind das = 16128000 Schadenspunkte, die einfach durch so eine Einstellung, wie deine, Flöten gehen


----------



## McChrystal (25. November 2009)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Punkto Socklung: Epische Gems sind zwar nett, blaue tun es aber auch. Die 4+ Stärke mehr, bringen schliesslich nicht mal einen DPS-Gewinn von 10 Punkten.


Das ist schon richtig. Auch werden diese 10dps und das bissel dps, das über Bufffood reinkommt nicht immer matchentscheidend sein. Aber es ist ein Indikator über die persönliche Einstellung des Spielers und das ist eines der wenigen Dinge, die man beim Randominvite vorgängig erahnen kann (Epic Gems sind ja geschenkt... man macht ein paar Mal TW + q und ist voll episch gesockelt, wenn man das will).

Der TE bietet wenigstens Randomraids an und legt klar seine Regeln fest, auch wenn die zugegeben relativ ambitioniert sind. Es ist niemand dazu gezwungen da mitzugehen. Zudem geht er ja auch nicht Hogger raiden...

Ob der TE von jeder Skillung die besten Gems und Vz kennt und die "Leistungsträger" gerecht erkennen kann, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich selbst würde aber sicher mal da mitgehen, wenn ich auf dem Server wär.

An alle, die hier dich hier beklagen über zu hohe Anforderungen an Randomraids. Versucht doch mal Gleichgesinnte zu finden und die Bosse / Raids zusammen anzugehen. Wenn ihr nur Leute dabei habt, die den Erfolg noch nicht haben, sind halt ein paar Wipes unumgänglich, ist doch nicht so schlimm.
Denkt ihr wirklich, das die "Erfahrenen" alles einfach so firsttry gelegt haben? Ist es so schwierig zu vertehen, dass diese Leute die "Anlernphase" nicht mehr mitmachen möchten und sich daher auch "Erfahrene" für ihre Raids suchen?

Wir selbst bieten auf unserem Server Randomraids an, allerdings nur in den leichteren Instanzen (bis jetzt Naxx 10/25 und Uldu 10). Alles wird verwürfelt und es gibt relativ wenig Anforderungen (das Equip sollte nicht gerade grün sein und kein Warri sollte int gesockelt haben). Solche Raids sind immer sehr unterhaltsam, aber ich muss zugeben, auch um einiges denkintensiver (daher ermüdender) als gildeninterne Raids. Dies vor allem, weil man oft für die anderen Klassen mitdenken muss, weil gildenintern viele Dinge selbstverständlich sind (unterbrechen, decursen, etc).
Wir haben uns zu diesen Randomraids entschlossen, um die allgemeine Situation auf unserem Server zu verbessern. Viele gute Spieler sind getranst und es gibt (auf Allyseite) noch knapp 3-4 Gilden, die überhaupt in der Lage sind, höher als Naxx zu raiden. Wir haben daher ein ganz anderes Ziel als der TE und daher auch andere Anforderungen.


----------



## nosmoke (25. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Fast alles Blödsinn. Natürlich sollen die Mitspieler angemessen ausgerüstete sein.
> Fläschchen Futter ok, besste Verzauberungen auch nicht unbedingt nötig, gemms ok langen die blauen, aber in beiden fällen wenn Gems oder Verzauberungen sollen sie zur Klasse passen und nicht das sich ein Heiler mit mit Stärke behängt. Zweitens bringt es nicht unbedingt viel mehr gegenüber der zweitbesten Verzauberung die besste zu nehmen.
> 
> TS ist nützlich zumindest zuhören sollte man können.
> ...



abschnitt 3/4:
 warum spielst du überhaupt wow du vollpfosten ???



anyway      ich benutze in jedem raid   AvGItemlevel
ein addon das mir den durchschnittlichen itemlevelwert der wirklich angelegten gegenstämde mal so beim kampf freich im chat anzeigt... so sieht es jeder   und jeder kann in einem pdk-raid auch dem il 200er noob sagen   alter   du gehörst hier nicht hin ... meistens gehen sie gleich selber dadurch ^^      
btw setze ich folgende limmits:  10er:  naxx 190,  pdc-hero 200, ulduar 210, pdk 220, ...    25er mache ich nur wenn ich einen co-leader meines vertrauens habe    dementsprechend is der mittelwert des itemlevels auf 225-230 gesetzt für pdk 25. 

kurze erläuterung: itemlevel.   16-17 angelegte gegenstände macht pro 19 punkte verbessertes item bei einem beispielswert von 205il von 200 auf 219 des ausgetauschten items eine wertveränderung von  1.18 punkten auf dem gesamten punktestand aus   also 205=206.18     nicht gerade viel, wobei das update später über 220 eher schwierig is, da die items nicht mehr so krass steigen können    pdc hero 219er drops ...  

der nächste patch bringt n etwas krasses update ... waffen durch quest  il 251 ?   .... wozu raid ich eigentlich :-)

euer smoke ^^


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> und ein dkp system in ulduar? lol wir raiden mit unserer *10er gildenrtuppe* ohne dkp. /rnd und alle sind glücklich, zur not spricht man sich ab, oder hast du vor lauter regeln vergessen mit deinen mitmenschen zu kommunizieren.



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Der Rest. Leistungsträger können alle Klassen werden. Movement, Kicken, CC, Dispell, HPS, DPS usw. alles Kriterien die dafür sprechen. Läuft ein Raid gut und es sind keine großen Kluften zwischen dem Verhalten der Spieler hat JEDER das Recht auf die Trophäe. Wer einfach nicht spielen kann oder will der sollte verstehen ... warte Beispiel. PvP Items bei Koralon an einen Warri mit 450er Rating und er 1800er Rating Warri guckt dumm in die Wäsche? Gerecht? Sinnig? Wer Leistung bringt wird belohnt. Egal wo - egal wie - egal wann - im Spiel und im RL! War so - ist so - und wird immer so bleiben!

Ich hab noch nie einen Druiden mitgenommen als Tank! Mein Main ist Pala Tank wie Du gesehen hast und wenn Du mir jetzt erklären möchtest, dass Blutsauger (1000 - 3000 Heilung) bei 50k + HP im Raid > ist als Klingenbarrikade was 3x hochstackt und kompletten Schaden vermeidet (gehen wir von 10-20k Hits aus) ... dann GZ! Aber das gehört ins Klassenforum!

@ McChrystal - Warum versucht ihr nicht mehr? Im optimal Fall "schluckt" ihr 1-2 Gilden bietet dafür Raids in Naxx und Ulduar an zum equipen und gibt den Leuten Aussichten auf PdK bzw. PdOK wenn das Gear stimmt. Alternativ einfach einen weiteren Raidleiter suchen der quasi die "2te Liga" übernimmt? Die schlimmste Alternative wäre den Server zu wechseln um einen größeren Pool an Spielern zu haben.

@ NoSmoke - Ich spiele seit Classic WoW und habe gelernt fast ohne Addons auszukommen. Beim EQC ist das ab und an sehr ätzend aber machbar. Außerdem ist Item Level leider heutzutage nicht mehr alles. Omen, PallyPower und Recount sind meine Begleiter - auf den Rest kann ich zum Glück verzichten. Ich bin quasi ohne Addons aufgewachsen und erhalte mir den Spielspass in dem ich ohne sie spiele.


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Und falls wer behauptet, ich wär auch ein dreckiger Casual, möge bitte ein kleiner Blick ins Armory werfen.



U10er nicht clear, keine Hüter Hardmodes
U25er nicht clear
PdK10er clear
Pdk25er clear

Deutet ziemlich auf casual hin 
Naja die anderen 10er Achievements bekommst du so durchs clear machen, scheint nicht so, dass deine Gilde aufs Meta hingearbeitet hat und das Obsi3D ist auch nicht dann gemacht worden, als es kein Ulduar gab, also hui mit 245er epics Obsi speedkill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


25er Nochnetmals Naxx clear....

Und du willst einem erzählen, die wärst kein "casual" also ein "pro" bist du nicht. "pro" fängt bei mir an, wenn man überdurchschnittlich spiele kann und das anhand von erfolgen, die man mit seiner gilde geschafft hat vorweisen kann. und das equip ist halt das "standart" equip, was man ohne probleme bekommen kann....


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

"nehmen wir mal an jede flask (im angriff) macht 20dps dazu jeder VZ+ Sockel auch nochmal 20 dps - sind pi mal daumen = 280dps, das ergibt bei einer Kampfdauer von 1h = 1008000 Schadenspunkte mehr, bei 25er raids und 16 dds sind das = 16128000 Schadenspunkte, die einfach durch so eine Einstellung, wie deine, Flöten gehen"

Was nehmt ihr bitte an Leuten mit? 5 Healer und 2 Tanks passt für PdK. Zumindest, wenn jeder seine klasse beherrscht. und ob jetzt alle dd 5k oder 6k dps machen ist in pdk egal, höchstens, dass die bosse ne minute schneller sterbemn,wenn überhaupt

"Der Rest. Leistungsträger können alle Klassen werden. Movement, Kicken, CC, Dispell, HPS, DPS usw. alles Kriterien die dafür sprechen. Läuft ein Raid gut und es sind keine großen Kluften zwischen dem Verhalten der Spieler hat JEDER das Recht auf die Trophäe. Wer einfach nicht spielen kann oder will der sollte verstehen ..."

Okay, so ist das verständlich

"warte Beispiel. PvP Items bei Koralon an einen Warri mit 450er Rating und er 1800er Rating Warri guckt dumm in die Wäsche? Gerecht? Sinnig? Wer Leistung bringt wird belohnt. Egal wo - egal wie - egal wann - im Spiel und im RL! War so - ist so - und wird immer so bleiben!"

Vielleicht ist der eine gerade am wertung hochzocken und voa kam dazwischen? oder der eine krieger hat gerade mit pvp angefangen und farmt sich gerade sein equip, wieso es ihm nicht geben? er war dabei und er hat einen anspruch darauf. du sagst doch auch nicht, "hey du warst bisher immer nur naxx (vgl. niedrige rating) und dafür bekommt der andere da, der pdk raidet das item...

Und "Codex Defensoris - Der Tankadin-Guide" sollte dir ein begriff sein, wenn du mich ins palaforum verweißt...
"Zur Waffenverzauberung:
Aggro -> Präzision > Mungo > Titanwaffenkette
Avoid -> Mungo > Klingenbarrikade
"EH" -> Blutsauger


----------



## Rolandos (25. November 2009)

nosmoke schrieb:


> abschnitt 3/4:
> warum spielst du überhaupt wow du vollpfosten ???



Aus Spass am Spielen, nicht aus Gier nach Pixelhaufen oder DPS. Du ...............


----------



## Super PePe (25. November 2009)

tust du nur so merkbefreit?
das bufffood + vz+ sockel ist ein must have unabhängig von den dps der einzelnen Teilnehmer


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> tust du nur so merkbefreit?
> das bufffood + vz+ sockel ist ein must have unabhängig von den dps der einzelnen Teilnehmer



klar ist mein equip vz, gesockelt und alles nur rede ich davon, dass ich kein flask brauche, wenn mein dmg mehr als außreichend für die instanz ist. in naxx wirfst du dir ja auch kein flask ein, nur weils nen raid ist...


----------



## Super PePe (25. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> in naxx wirfst du dir ja auch kein flask ein, nur weils nen raid ist...



logo - kostet kaum was und bringt ein gewinn für den raid ... also kein grund es nicht zu tun


----------



## McChrystal (25. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> klar ist mein equip vz, gesockelt und alles nur rede ich davon, dass ich kein flask brauche, wenn mein dmg mehr als außreichend für die instanz ist. in naxx wirfst du dir ja auch kein flask ein, nur weils nen raid ist...


Alles eine Frage der Einstellung...


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Und "Codex Defensoris - Der Tankadin-Guide" sollte dir ein begriff sein, wenn du mich ins palaforum verweißt...
> "Zur Waffenverzauberung:
> Aggro -> Präzision > Mungo > Titanwaffenkette
> Avoid -> Mungo > Klingenbarrikade
> "EH" -> Blutsauger



*tief einatmen*
Aggro - Wer auf seine Waffe was bastelt als Tank Pala um mehr Aggro zu machen der spielt falsch!
Avoid - Mungo = Agi = Ausweichen ... da hat man als Pala ja zum Glück so wenig von und bekommt keine Abzüge
Zu Blutsauger ... nochmal ... 1000 - 3000 Heal auf Procc bei 35% HP bei 50.000 Leben ist ein WITZ!

Klingenbarrikade kann 3x stacken. Durch den Parry nerv lohnt sich der Enchant besonders. Parieren = kein Schaden. Die Schläge der Bosse liegen bei ~10.000 - 20.000 Schaden. Da musste kein Forum für lesen und schauen was die Welt so meint, da musste nur selber etwas nachdenken.
Abgesehen davon hast als Pala eh ein Last Stand "Ich überlebe eh" als Procc und wenn die Heiler pennen bringen die 1000-3000 Heal Deinen Arsch auch nicht wieder in die Nähe 100% Lebenspunkte. Man sollte echt nicht immer alles glauben was irgendwo, irgendwer geschrieben hat - auch wenn 100 Leute jubeln!


----------



## Cobrastrike (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> *fullquote entfernt*



Ohne auf Einzelheiten einzugehen; bist Du ein pickliger 14jähriger, mit reichen Eltern, der trotzdem auf dem Schulweg öfters mal kopfüber in ner Tonne landet und denkt mit Random Raids sein Ego aufzupolieren?
Selten son Mist gelesen.


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> logo - kostet kaum was und bringt ein gewinn für den raid ... also kein grund es nicht zu tun



150g sind 150g für 4h raid.... und wenn man die woche insgesammt 4x4h raid hat, aber eigentlich nur zeit fürs raiden hat (nachmittags rl und so) hat man auch nicht sooo viel gold.
dazu kommen noch reppkosten, vz kosten, kochmats, etc. und da sehe ich es nicht ein ein flask einzuwerfen, wenn ich schon ohne mehr mache andere mit. soll ich vllt dazu nach potions of wild magic nehmen? um nochmehr dmg zu machen? damit ich nochmehr gold ausgebe?


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Ohne auf Einzelheiten einzugehen; bist Du ein pickliger 14jähriger, mit reichen Eltern, der trotzdem auf dem Schulweg öfters mal kopfüber in ner Tonne landet und denkt mit Random Raids sein Ego aufzupolieren?
> Selten son Mist gelesen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennen wir uns? Muss ich Mitleid haben?


----------



## Yagilrallae (25. November 2009)

also ich baue auch immer wieder raids auf, welche wir Gildenintern mit random füllen.
Aufgrund des kürzlich herrschenden Sommerloches war es auch wieder nötig, damit jeder Abends etwas Spass im Spiel haben konnte.
Ich sehe die Raids als Abendunterhaltung an, somit sehe ich den Posten des Raidleiters eher im Sinne eines Animateurs, als der eines Herrschers wie manch andere.

Sicher achte ich auch auf Equip, aber ich mache nie einen Gearcheck. Ich achte auf die Wortwahl derjenigen, wenn ich auf Suche gehe.
Krieg ich nen Whisper mit "inv" - reagiere ich mit einer Ablehnung, es sei denn ich kenne die random-Person.
Meine Suche beinhaltet posten im öfentlichen Channel, nachdem ich im raid gefragt habe, ob noch jemand wen nettes in der Friendlist hat.
Anschliessend bekommt eigentlich jeder, der mich anwhispert kurz eine Rückantwort mit ähnlicher Art wie "Sekunde bitte, melde mich gleich".
Darauf schaue ich kurz im Arsenal. Sofern die Person nicht grünequippt unf frisch 80 mit möchte, bin ich schonmal positiv gestimmt.
Erkenne ich am equip, das die person sich nicht im entferntesten Mühe gegeben hat, sein Equip nach besten Möglichkeiten auf dem laufenden zu halten, lehne ich ab.
Am wichtigsten ist mir jedoch so oder so, die Freundlichkeit der Personen.
Wie geschrieben, sehe ich das Spielen Abends als Abendunterhaltung an. Es ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung. 
Unsere Gildenmember kennen diese Einstellung von mir. Sicherlich ist das Ziel die Bosse umzuhauen, dabei ist nur die Frage wie!
Es geht auch human, ohne zu flamen. Wenn man gesittet mit Leuten redet, kann man auch bei Misslingen (Wipe) Verbesserungen hervorbingen.
Wenn die Leute in einer Instanz unerfahren sind und die Bosse nicht kennen, mss man als raidleiter halt auch mal zum xten male die Bosse erklären. Diejenigen, die die Bosse zur genüge kennen, können ja derweil sich nen kaffee nachschenken.
Anschliessend kurz gesagt, wer was tun soll, dann ready-check und go.
Das wichtigste und essentielle wird dann eh während des Fights an sich von mir im TS angekündigt.

Sobald jemand anfängt zu flamen, oder rumzustressen tadel ich im TS, nach dem Motto "bitte nicht im Tonfall vergreifen, etc"
Bei uns in der Gilde sind die meissten erwachsen und raiden nach feierabend...Stress will eigentlich keiner von uns.

Lootverteilung bei raids, welche random gefüllt werden:
Wenn ein raid random gefüllt wird -> würfeln, wer was bekommen hat steht anschliessend hinten an.
Second-Equip selbiges, wer was fürs Second bekommen hat, steht anschliessens hinten an.
Ab 10 Gildeninternen Leuten organisier ich das. 
Warum nicht schon bei wenigern? - weil ich das für die Gilde mache und nicht für Leute, die ich nicht kenne!

Nicht seelengebundene Dinge wie Rezepte, Ringe, etc will ich auch im raid kurz als erlernt sehen, oder das Item angelegt, wenn man es erwürfelt hat.


Fischmahl wird immer von mir gestellt. Die meissten warten immer schon darauf, das ich mir den keks auf den kopf gebe, dann wissen sie wo das fischmahl steht.

Aufgrund solcher Randomraids, haben wir nun auch wieder neuen Zuwachs bekommen und parallel ging das Sommerloch zur Neige, wodurch sich die Raids wieder intern füllen.


Und, wenn man das eigene Lineuip kennt, weiss man auch, das es zu verschmerzen ist, wenn man paar gute Spieler dabei hat auch zu verschmerzen ist, wenn man 1-2 Leutchen dabei hat, die keinen Damage machen/schlechten Aggroaufbau haben/extrem wenig HPS machen.
Legen kann man die Bosse dennoch, man muss die Leute nur entsprechend einteilen.


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> *tief einatmen*
> Aggro - Wer auf seine Waffe was bastelt als Tank Pala um mehr Aggro zu machen der spielt falsch!
> Avoid - Mungo = Agi = Ausweichen ... da hat man als Pala ja zum Glück so wenig von und bekommt keine Abzüge
> Zu Blutsauger ... nochmal ... 1000 - 3000 Heal auf Procc bei 35% HP bei 50.000 Leben ist ein WITZ!
> ...



Es gibt auch Tanks, vorallem als "frischer", die probleme haben, wenn in naxx hinter denen t9 hexer fröhlich auf den mob casten.
Und Mungo gibt noch rüstung, was man nicht außer acht lassen sollte... nebenbei hält der procc auchnoch länger und du hast garantiert was davon. klingenbarriere läuft oft aus ohne genutzt zu werden, da du eh öfters ausweichst. und wenn maintankadin soooo falsch damit liegt, dass blutsauger der eh enchant ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter, wen kann man denn dann vertrauen? eher dir?


----------



## Angita (25. November 2009)

Hi,

sry aber alle VZ immer auf Beststand zu haben ist nicht immer möglich.
Deshalb sind deine Anforderungen an VZ schon etwas hart für mich.
TS, Flask und Food ist Pflicht - wer das nicht hat, der sollte von sich aus nicht raiden.

Jemanden im Raid lassen und dann den Loot sperren weil er deinen Anforderungen (TS, Flask & Food) nicht entspricht, dass ist kurz gesagt eine Frechheit.
Und das mit den Trophäen... ist echt massiv ungerecht.
Die Trophäen haben sich alle hart erarbeiten und somit haben alle das gleiche Recht auf sie!!!!

Wegen der Lootsperre und der Trophäen Aufteilung würde ich deinem Raid NIE bewohnen.
Auch wenn ich als Raider deine "Anfoderungen" erfülle.

So long
Angita


----------



## Alka1 (25. November 2009)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Ohne auf Einzelheiten einzugehen; bist Du ein pickliger 14jähriger, mit reichen Eltern, der trotzdem auf dem Schulweg öfters mal kopfüber in ner Tonne landet und denkt mit Random Raids sein Ego aufzupolieren?
> Selten son Mist gelesen.



sowas behauptet jemand, der cobrastrike heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (25. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> 150g sind 150g für 4h raid.... und wenn man die woche insgesammt 4x4h raid hat, aber eigentlich nur zeit fürs raiden hat (nachmittags rl und so) hat man auch nicht sooo viel gold.
> dazu kommen noch reppkosten, vz kosten, kochmats, etc. und da sehe ich es nicht ein ein flask einzuwerfen, wenn ich schon ohne mehr mache andere mit. soll ich vllt dazu nach potions of wild magic nehmen? um nochmehr dmg zu machen? damit ich nochmehr gold ausgebe?



ich sehe das so: epic items müssten "bezahlt" werden - hergestellte 200er - 245er items kosten zwischen 300-14k gold. ist es da zuviel verlangt für 10 raid wo eventuell 4 items für einen herausspringen 1500g zu investieren? ich glaube nein
nun könnte man sagen okay du spielst 16h, mehr hast du nicht, dann kannst du nicht 16h davon raiden gehen, sondern solltest der Fairness halber lieber 1-2h farmen einplanen. Oder du bist in einem Stamm oder Gilde, die meint "eh jungs lass das farmen wir brauchen dich, wir farmen das Zeug für dich". Schlachtzüge (und da ist egal ob virtuell oder RL) müssen finanziert werden oder wenigsten sich selbst tragen (mal vom Lootgold abgesehen, wären die 150g Investition nach dem raid locker gedeckt). Du siehst als das 150g gold Argument zieht kaum bis gar nicht.


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sry aber alle VZ immer auf Beststand zu haben ist nicht immer möglich.
> Deshalb sind deine Anforderungen an VZ schon etwas hart für mich.
> ...



Die Items an solche Leute nicht rauszugeben ist die selbe "Frechheit" nicht im TS zu erscheinen oder sich zu buffen. Abgesehen davon sage ich direkt vor Beginn jedes Raids, dass jeder Spieler keinen Loot erhält sofern er die Anforderungen nicht erfüllt. Somit kann es jeder selber entscheiden. Es trifft also keinen unvorbereitet.
Auf die Trophäen hat doch jeder eine Chance. Etwas ungerecht auf den ersten Blick, da sich 2 Tanks, 6 Heiler, 8 Melee DDs und 9 Range DDs jeweils eine teilen. Aber so grob über den Daumen entspricht das den % Zahlen der Klassen auf dem Server. Die letzte an alle sofern der Raid ausgeglichen zu verteilen bzw. an die Leistungsträger wenn es deutliche Unterschiede gibt ist denke ich im Interesse aller.
Verzauberungen auf einem optimalen Stand zu halten ist jeder Zeit möglich. Sofern ich persönlich in einer Instanz neue Items erhalten habe geht mein Weg direkt zur Bank, dann zum AH und fertig ist der Kram. Dannach mache ich mir wieder Gedanken um weitere Raids.

Wer mit meinem System nicht klar kommt, wird nicht gezwungen. Die Frage steht im Raum wie die Alternative aussieht. Ich kann Dir von einem Fall berichten der das genauso sieht wie Du. Er war dann 3x mit einer der anderen Gruppen in PdOK und meldet sich seit dem wieder bei mir. Vielleicht läuft es auf anderen Servern anders/besser ... auf Azshara ist die Auswahl an guten Raids leider beschränkt. Neben meinem fallen mir 2 von ~30 Random Raids ein.

Allg. ist es Aufgabe der Raidleiter Bosse zu erklären. Gerade im neuen Content kann man nach 4-8 Wochen noch nicht erwarten, dass Spieler alles kennen. Dannach sollte jeder Spieler zumindest die 10er Variante heutzutage kennen und das ganze im 25er umsetzen. Erläutert werden die Bosse trotzdem.  Ein "gerechtes" Lootsystem für alle Spieler in WoW gibt es nicht - wird es auch nicht geben, da jeder anders denkt und unterschiedliche Moralvorstellungen hat.


----------



## tp_ (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Main Char - http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ra&n=Uratak
> Twink - http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=K%C3%A2taru



Weißt Du was ich ein wenig peinlich finde - Dein Posts klingen so als würdest Du am WE mal eben Ulduar HM und PdoK25 clearen ... deine Erfolge sprechen aber eine andere Sprache - Du hast sicher eine Menge gesehen, aber halt auch nicht alles.


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ich sehe das so: epic items müssten "bezahlt" werden - hergestellte 200er - 245er items kosten zwischen 300-14k gold. ist es da zuviel verlangt für 10 raid wo eventuell 4 items für einen herausspringen 1500g zu investieren? ich glaube nein
> nun könnte man sagen okay du spielst 16h, mehr hast du nicht, dann kannst du nicht 16h davon raiden gehen, sondern solltest der Fairness halber lieber 1-2h farmen einplanen. Oder du bist in einem Stamm oder Gilde, die meint "eh jungs lass das farmen wir brauchen dich, wir farmen das Zeug für dich". Schlachtzüge (und da ist egal ob virtuell oder RL) müssen finanziert werden oder wenigsten sich selbst tragen (mal vom Lootgold abgesehen, wären die 150g Investition nach dem raid locker gedeckt). Du siehst als das 150g gold Argument zieht kaum bis gar nicht.



klar ich farme für die raids, zumindest die gildeninternen... wenn ich aber dann random irgendwo mitgehe, bringe ich die dps, die pro spieler nötig ist um diese instanz clear zu bekommen (bin ohne flask meist top5, wenn nicht top3). und da ich außreichend dps mache reicht es mir, dass ich ohne flask da stehe. selbiges mit meinem tank, es ist egal ob man jetzt 50k oder 51k life buffed hat, in dem was man normal random raided (alles außer pdok) ist dies locker außreichend, so dass ich auf die 1,3k hp mehr verzichten kann.
und selbst bei uns in der gilde nimmt keiner  haste post im normalen modus, da werden alle für heroic aufehoben.


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

tp_ schrieb:


> Weißt Du was ich ein wenig peinlich finde - Dein Posts klingen so als würdest Du am WE mal eben Ulduar HM und PdoK25 clearen ... deine Erfolge sprechen aber eine andere Sprache - Du hast sicher eine Menge gesehen, aber halt auch nicht alles.



Hättest Du den ersten Beitrag gelesen, müsstest Du diesen Satz nicht schreiben. Würdest Du weiter lesen, wüsstest Du das ich durch RL nicht die Zeit haben in einer "Pro Gaming Gilde" zu spielen die sämtliche Content Teile clear hat - allerdings versuche ich gerade eine solche Gilde aufzubauen. Da ich mich aber als Raidleiter direkt nach erscheinen eines Content mich mit allen Bossen befasse kenne ich die grundlegenden Fähigkeiten und Taktiken sowie Alternativen. Somit bin ich selbst bei neuen Encounter zumindest theoretisch auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge. Das die Raids funktionieren spricht dann für den Rest denke ich. Da "Eigenlob" stinkt und "Arrogant" wirkt lasse ich das mal weg. Der Titel "Uratak der Machtsüchtige" reicht für den Anfang.


----------



## Maerad (25. November 2009)

Also - erstmal zum TE - deine Voraussetzungen sind IMHO etwas zu krass / übertrieben / schwachsinnig (ohne dich flamen zu wollen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand gerade erst 80 geworden ist und am equipen wird der sicher nicht jede superverzauberung / steinchen haben, weil die ein kleines Vermögen kosten. Ich hab meinen Healer auch zerstmal nur mit blauen Steinchen ausgerüstet, weil die guten ca. 200-250g kosten - und die bau ich sicherlich nicht in ein 200-219'er Gear ein. Kommt auch daher, das der Bonus davon eigentlich unter aller Sau ist - z.b. haben die orangenen Steinchen +12zm/+10 Tempo, blauen 10 zm/8 Tempo - macht nicht wirklich viel aus.

Auch die besten Verzauberungen zu holen ist dumm, da die pervers viel kosten. Alleine was 110+ ATK auf Waffe bei uns ausmacht is ne Frechheit - da tuts dann auch die +85 Variante für 30 g :3

Zum Thread selbst - wenn ich einen Raid zusammenstelle schau ich zunächst mal aufs Equip und eventuell noch auf die Talente (wenn EQ recht niedrig ist). Für Equip benutz ich das Addon Gearscore, da dieses nicht nur nen Itemlvldurchschnitt errechnet sondern z.b. auch nen Score. Hat den Vorteil, das einige Items anders berechnet werden. So hat z.B. der Alchistein kein Itemlvl - das sehr schlecht wenn ich nur nach Durchschnitt gehe.

Prinzipiell muss jeder das Mindestlevel für welches der Raid ausgelegt wurde haben - z.B. PDK 10'er braucht Ilvl 219 minimum - wenns 1-2 Punkte drunter ist - wurscht - wenn das jemand mit besserem EQ ausgleichen kann.

Faktum ist, das ich auch versuch Leuten eine Chance zu geben, die da noch nie drinwaren - 1-2 kann man da normal immer mal mitnehmen. Was ich aber definitv nicht mache - Leute mitnehmen die blau/grün sind. Die sollen erstmal paar Heros gehen und EQ sammeln. Solche halten dann wirklich die anderen auf.

Leider hast du bei Randoms keine andere Wahl als nach dem EQ zu gehen, Erfolge lassen sich ja faken. Damit lässt sich zwar auch noch nicht sagen, ob derjenige wirklich gut spielt, aber zumindest macht nen schlechter dd mit epic mehr dmg als nen schlechter dd ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Lootverteilung angeht - wer als DD mitgeht würfelt auf DD, wer als Tank mitgeht auf Tank. Wenn einer zwischendrin umspecct weil z.B. nen Heal mehr gebraucht wird, darf der gerne weiter auf DD sachen würfeln. Bei Heal nur, wenns kein anderer braucht (hat dann prio. vor denen die es nur als sec. brauchen).

Bufffood setz ich voraus, das MUSS jeder dabeihaben. Auch wenn der keinen kochen geskillt hat - das zeug kostet im AH kaum was. Flasks setz ich nur voraus, wenn das EQ wirklich noch schwach ist. 

Prinzipiell erwarte ich von jemandem mit nem schwächeren EQ mehr Einsatz .- d.h. Bufffood, TS, Flasks - wenn ich einen dabeihab der PDoK geht, vom EQ super ist usw. und nur Marken will > wurscht, solang der seine Arbeit macht. Jemand der PdoK geht, ist normal vom EQ usw. her so weit, das er auch ohne Flasks usw. mehr DMG macht wie die anderen. Zumindest erwart ich das dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> klar ich farme für die raids, zumindest die gildeninternen... wenn ich aber dann random irgendwo mitgehe, bringe ich die dps, die pro spieler nötig ist um diese instanz clear zu bekommen (bin ohne flask meist top5, wenn nicht top3). und da ich außreichend dps mache reicht es mir, dass ich ohne flask da stehe. selbiges mit meinem tank, es ist egal ob man jetzt 50k oder 51k life buffed hat, in dem was man normal random raided (alles außer pdok) ist dies locker außreichend, so dass ich auf die 1,3k hp mehr verzichten kann.
> und selbst bei uns in der gilde nimmt keiner  haste post im normalen modus, da werden alle für heroic aufehoben.



Ausreichend ist im Schulbenotungssystem eine 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich persönlich gebe mich mit weniger als Gut (2) nicht zufrieden und erwarte das von allen Mitspielern. Sätze wie "Wir sind heute in 41min durch PDK" klingen besser als "Wir waren heute 2 Stunden in PDK am Wipen und mussten Anub stehen lassen" - Flask, Food usw., quasi Buffs aller Art tragen zum ersten Satz bei - zu einem Guten Raid - was sich jeder wünscht. Die 40 Gold für 40min Raid sollte jeder über haben - sie sichern Spielspass!


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ausreichend ist im Schulbenotungssystem eine 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seh ich ebenso. Bufffood und Flaks sind Pflicht.
Zu meinen, man bräuchte keins, da der eigene Schaden dem geforderten entspricht ist egoistisch und kurzsichtig.


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ausreichend ist im Schulbenotungssystem eine 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pdk25er 1h, 10er 30mins... und wenn die random gruppe in 40mins fertig wird, hatte die auch kein flask nötig. 

und in dem "schulnoten system" wird man mit 3x "noch ausreichend (=4-)" nicht versetzt, wieso, wenn es noch ausreichend ist. was ist denn ne "gute dps" für pdk? für mich ist ein platz unter den top5 ganz gut... bin jetzt eben pdk25er random, mal schaun, was bei rum kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: na für ohne flask ist das doch ganz nett..
16:19 [Gertrudexii]: Recount - Damage Done for Last Fight
16:19 [Gertrudexii]: 1. Gertrudexii  2643952 (5733.0, 7.6%)    <--- Ich
16:19 [Gertrudexii]: 2. Krayzee  2525712 (5501.9, 7.3%)
16:19 [Gertrudexii]: 3. Perforado  2338206 (5126.0, 6.7%)

Und ich hab mich  sogar freiwillig gemdeldet coe zu setzen und was immer fein auf dein snowbolds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da sagt mal wer ich wäre egoistisch
edit:
jaraxxus nr. 6 mit 5,5k dps hatte aber pech mit dem laufen und hab den anfang verpasst, weil ich hier geschrieben hab 
edit: fc uninteressant, und randbemerkung keiner hat nen föask (naja ganz wenige ausnahmen)

twins: 8,8k dps 2ter, ja ich weiß wenig, aber es hatte nen tank disc und da ist der halbe raid verreckt bei 50% ging dann aber noch mit 13 leuten^^


----------



## Angita (25. November 2009)

@ Uratak,

auch wenn du für dich der Meinung bist es richtig zu machen, sind meine Moralvorstellung und Erwartungen an einem Raid andere.

OK, du informierst die Raider über deine Anforderungen und gibts bekannt, dass wenn deine Anforderungen nicht eingehalten werden, es keinen Loot gibt. Wer da noch bleibt ist somit ja iwie selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Für mich gilt ganz einfach das Moto der Musketiere - Alle für Einen und Einer für Alle.
Deshalb komm ich mit der Aufteilung der soooo begehrten Trophäen echt nicht klar.

Auf deinem Server scheint dein System zu klappen und auch anzukommen - GZ dazu.
Auf meinem alten Server könnte deine Vorgehensweise auch funktionieren.
Es regelt die Marktwirtschaft den Raid - Angebot und Nachfrage.
Wer auf einem Server ist wo kaum gut geraidet wird, der wird auch alles tun damit er die Chance bekommt.

Jedoch auf dem neuem Server hättest du damit eher keinen Erfolg.
Es wird genauso sordiert und geguckt, jedoch den Loot haben sich immer alle verdient.
1st vor 2nd need ist das was zählt, Equip / Loot Lock wird in den höheren Raids nicht angenommen.

So long
Angita


----------



## Maerad (25. November 2009)

Wenn ich das so les mit dem Bufffood usw. ... ganz ehrlich, wenn da jemand mit pdk10 geht der mit Itemlvl 240 schon WEIT über dem Content liegt - scheiss drauf ob der Bufffood usw. nimmt. Wenn ja > gut, falls nicht auch egal. Wenn der dann anstatt 13.5k nur 13.3k fährt juckt mich das sehr wenig. Viel wichtiger ist mir, das die Leute, welche gerade das Minimum an den Raid erfüllen oder im Durchschnitt liegen entsprechend ausgerüstet sind mit Flasks, Food usw. 

Ich bin Alchi, Juwi, Lederer - ich hab das Zeug fast kostenlos - jemand der nur einen Char hat freu sich, wenn er mal kein flask braucht. Weis nicht wie das bei euch ausschaut, aber bei uns kosten die Teile ein kleines Vermögen im AH.


----------



## D_a_r_k (25. November 2009)

Schließ mich den meisten anderen Antworten mal an.. Epic Gems lohnen sich wirklich meist nicht, da diese im Gegensatz zu blauen Gems meist nur 2 pünktchen besser sind.. und einfach mal das 10 fache kosten.. das du dann einfach einen ohne Kommentar kickst find ich schonmal assi.. für mich ist wow immer noch ein spiel und kein beruf, darum meide ich auch solche Expertenraids wie deine (zumindest wie du sie beschreibst). Hatte letztens ne PDK 10er Randomgruppe Öo Da musste unbedingt nen pala tank her, nen druiden tank her, pala heal etc.. dazu natürlich am besten schon alle 245er eq.. und genauso bist du bestimmt einer <.< ne da bleib ich lieber bei meinen normalo raids, brauch für pdk 10er vllt 10-20 minuten länger, aber hab auch spass dran.

Viel Spass mit "deinen randoms".

P.S. Mit den Verzauberungen ist es ähnlich, meine hexe hat den dolch aus pdk 10er.. hab ich ihr auch nur 50 zm draufgepackt, da ich die mats für die 58 (??) zm total übertrieben und damit viel zu teuer finde, zu bc zeiten hat man das meist noch gemacht, da man vor allem was waffen anging so schnell nichts besseres bekommen hat, aber in wrath bekommt man ja wenns gut kommt alle 3-4 wochen was neues..


----------



## Nimeroth (25. November 2009)

Was viele hier zu übersehen scheinen: Der TE scheint hier keine "Ich equippe die Nachwelt und komme dafür in den Himmel" Raids zu veranstalten, sondern ganz einfach Farm-Raids. Schnell rein und wieder raus, und hoffen das vieleicht ein erhofftes Item fällt.

Ich gehe mal von mir aus: Ich hab ein unsägliches Drop-Pech, egal mit welchem Char, irgendwie fällt immer das falsche bei den Bossen. Nach 10 Raids willst du einfach nur noch das Item haben, der "Ohh...schöne neue Ini" Effekt ist längst dahin, da durch den niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad (abgesehen von PdoK) man sich sehr schnell sattgesehen hat.

Ganz ehrlich: Da bin ich doch lieber in 50mins durch, als 2 Stunden zu brauchen und 10x zu wipen.

Ich finde die Regeln des TE eigentlich sehr fair, und vor allem transparent. Nur Loot-Sperre ist für mich pers. ein rotes Tuch. Vor allem da eine Bewertung eines Spielers immer erst hinterher erfolgen kann, ist das schon etwas ungeschickt.

Als mein Twink noch nicht so prall equipped war, und ebenfalls in die Farmraids nicht mitgenommen wurde, hab ich halt ganz einfach selber welche aufgemacht und gleichequippte mitgenommen. Wir haben keine Top-Zeiten hingelegt, wir haben nicht immer alle Bosse geschafft, aber es ist immer für ein paar Spieler eine Verbesserung drin gewesen durch die drops.

So bin ich nach und nach zum Equip gekommen, und automatisch auch zu den Erfolgen. Anstatt immer rumzujammern wie gemein doch solche Regeln sind und wie fies das doch für die armen frisch 80er ist (was zum Henker hat ein frisch 80er in PdK zu suchen??), solltet ihr einfach mal euren faulen Hintern bewegen und selber was organiseren. Aber irgendwie haben da ja die wenigsten Lust drauf.

"Ihh...da muss man ja ewig Leute suchen und Bosse erklären und überhaupt hab ich gar kein TS". Tja, aber immer schön alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen wollen....

(ich hab das jetzt absichtlich ein bissel provokant geschrieben, aber anders kann mans ja schon fast nimmer ausdrücken).

P.S: Und ja! Natürlich soll das Raiden Spaß machen...und was soll ich sagen? Ich bin noch nie nach nem wipe-freien 50min PdK Run verheult am PC gesessen und hab mich gegrämt. Ich war happy, dass die Gruppe so gut funktioniert hat, und das wir alles sauber erledigt hatten.


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

So, 50mins in der Instanz PdK25er wipe frei ohne zwischenfälle clear (naja einmal halber raid tot, weil der Tank nen Disc hatte). Kaum einer hatte nen Flask und ich war mit ner DPS von 6k+ meist immer ganz oben vertreten. Wo ist also das Problem? Wäre es soooo viel besser gewesen hätte jeder ein Flask genommen? Ich bin zufrieden und empfinde die Leistung des Raids als "gut" und das ganz ohne Flask. Wer denkt, dass man mit Flask die Instanz in 45mins geschafft hat, soll bitte das nächste mal den RL davon überzeugen. Ich verbringe gerne 5mins länger in der Instanz und spare mir mein Flask!


----------



## highsaction (25. November 2009)

Also so krass wie du es geschrieben hast, muss man nicht für alles vorgehen. Für pdk10 nh z.b. braucht man ja nicht das Top-imba-highend+ gear. Allerdings für Uldaur 10 hm sollte schon ein gewisses EQ vorhanden sein und da verstehe ich auch das mit den VZ und Sockel, ein bisschen. Als ob ich SOOO viel Dmg verliere wenn ich statt der besten Vz auf der Waffe die 2. beste nehme, da geht ja die Welt unter. Auch wie fast alle Vorredner schon erwähnten übertreibst du in den meisten punkten viel zu sehr, dein Loot system ist zwar gut durchdacht aber leider totaler mist. Leistungsträger kannste ja alle nehmen die nicht weggen dummheit verrecken oder afk sind.


----------



## Malt (25. November 2009)

sorry , aber man weiss grad net ob man lachen soll oder den kopf in zeitlupe vor und rückwärts auf die tischoberfläche aufprallen lassen soll ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das man ein gewisses maß an Equip haben sollte -keine frage , bosstaktik auch ok evtl. sogar futter für die nächsten 5stunden megawipe *oder auch nicht* aber jemanden mitnehmen und denn wenn er schaden macht , hilft mit wo er kann am ende stehenzulassen wie n kind und nicht würfeln darf um den mit der gruppe erarbeiteten sieg bzw. loot , ist sehr characterschwach mien jung ...

ich sach nur RANDOM ..hallo _RANDOM_ ...damn ich glaub das war zu leise ...* R.A.N.D.O.M* ...... oder ists n Troll ..... _arroganz_ is was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




doch muss n Troll sein ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

highsaction schrieb:


> Also so krass wie du es geschrieben hast, muss man nicht für alles vorgehen. Für pdk10 nh z.b. braucht man ja nicht das Top-imba-highend+ gear. Allerdings für Uldaur 10 hm sollte schon ein gewisses EQ vorhanden sein und da verstehe ich auch das mit den VZ und Sockel, ein bisschen. Als ob ich SOOO viel Dmg verliere wenn ich statt der besten Vz auf der Waffe die 2. beste nehme, da geht ja die Welt unter. Auch wie fast alle Vorredner schon erwähnten übertreibst du in den meisten punkten viel zu sehr, dein Loot system ist zwar gut durchdacht aber leider totaler mist. Leistungsträger kannste ja alle nehmen die nicht weggen dummheit verrecken oder afk sind.



Darf ich mal was fragen. Das trifft jetzt Deinen Beitrag direkt aber auch viele andere. Was wollt ihr mit Euren 10er Raids? Ich rede hier von genau 3 Raids und zwar:

25er Ulduar Clear Run (außer Algalon) + Hard Modes!
25er PdK Clear Run
25er PdOK Alles was geht (bisher 2 Down)

Alle 3 Raids im RANDOM Raid. Vergleiche mit Gilden Runs interessieren hier in keinster Weise und 10er Raids sind deutlich einfach, was man daran sieht, dass der 10er Content sogar PdOK auf unserm Server gelegt wird mit 50 Trys ... . Danke.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (25. November 2009)

> ..., werden direkt ohne Kommentar gekickt....



yeah ich liebs einfach kommentarlos gekickt zu werden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es is immer so schön spannend wenn man dann um den Grund rätseln darf...-.-


----------



## Petu (25. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Fast alles Blödsinn. Natürlich sollen die Mitspieler angemessen ausgerüstete sein.
> besste Verzauberungen auch nicht unbedingt nötig, gemms ok langen die blauen,



Jeder der seine Epics NICHT mit Eqpicgems und den besten Verzauberungen versieht, hat meiner Ansicht nach nichts in einem Raid zu suchen. Man macht es sich und dem Raid einfach leichter.


----------



## skyline930 (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Dem Content ensprechend von der Wertigkeit. Sockel und Verzauberungen müssen immer optimal sein - unabhängig von der Item Wertigkeit.



Ich unterstelle dir jetzt mal, dass du nicht alle "optimalen" VZ/Gems für jede Klasse mit jedem Specc kennst. Außerdem muss das, was du als optimal bezichnen würdest, nicht optimal sein.



Uratak schrieb:


> Spieler die in ihr Gear von der Wertigkeit grüne oder blaue GEMs (also keine epic GEMs) sockeln, *werden direkt ohne Kommentar gekickt. *Genauso bei den Verzauberungen. Bei den Verzauberungen das gleiche: 1h Waffen = 63 SP, Klingenbarrikade (od. Blutsauger) oder Berserker, 2h Waffen = 81 SP oder Berserker bzw. 110 AP (Hunter only) - alles was schlechter ist, kann direkt gehen. [...] hat die vor dem Raid drauf gemacht zu werden - *sonst gibts kein Loot.
> *[...]*
> *Spieler ohne TS, Food und Flask = *kein Loot (PdK/PdOK) / keine DKP (Ulduar)*
> *
> *



Tut mir Leid, aber sowas ist Assozialität Pur! Wenn du schon Leute wegen ihrem angeblich ach so schlechtem EQ kicken musst, dann hab wenigstens genug Popo in der Hose, und sag den Leuten "Sorry, ich nehme nur Leute ab nem best. EQ-Level mit", oder einfach "Sorry, ich nehm dich nicht mit".

flame me - Ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. November 2009)

Petu schrieb:


> Jeder der seine Epics NICHT mit Eqpicgems und den besten Verzauberungen versieht, hat meiner Ansicht nach nichts in einem Raid zu suchen. Man macht es sich und dem Raid einfach leichter.



Statt auf die Rüssi oder Erfolge zu schauen, wird auf Steine und Verzauberungen geschaut .... wie sinnvoll.

Also kickst Du nen Hunter mit ner 245er Brust und nem blauen + 16 Agi Stein und nimmst einen mit der 200 Brust und nem + 20 Agi-Stein mit ... suuuuper ... Du solltest Politiker werden !

Auch wer + 8 Alle Werte auf seiner 258er Brust hat, sollte auf keinen Fall zu einem Ulduar-Raid mitkommen, klarer Ausschlußgrund ... muhaahahaha ... 

Wie wärst denn mal mit nem Check der Gesamtwerte .. Hunter mit 5 k AP einladen oder den mit 4 k AP ??  Das sagt zwar noch nichts über Spielbegabung, Erfahrung, Movement aus ... läßt aber Rückschlüsse auf den zu erwartenden Schaden zu, wenn der genannte Rest auch stimmt. Heiler mit 2,6 k Addheal oder mit 2 k ? Das wären Fragen, die zumindest ansatzweise Sinn machen.

Mein Hunter hat 5 k AP und dürfte damit wohl von der Rüssi her Ulduar geeignet sein (;-) und hat auch nur + 8 alle Werte auf der Brust .... so long !


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Auch wer + 8 Alle Werte auf seiner 258er Brust hat, sollte auf keinen Fall zu einem Ulduar-Raid mitkommen, klarer Ausschlußgrund ... muhaahahaha ...



Sollte ich einen Spieler sehen der DAS macht, den würde ich nicht nur aus dem Raid kicken sondern am liebsten vom Server werfen und aus WoW verbannen. Abgesehen davon solltest Du den ersten Beitrag einfach mal lesen. Dann stellst Du fest, dass das "best mögliche Gear" UND die "best möglichen verzauberungen + sockel" passen müssen. AVs sind dann eine zusätzliche Versicherung.

Wie eben schon erwähnt und ich fand den Satz gut ... wer nicht in der Lage ist Epic Gear mit Epic Steinen zu sockeln der hat auch kein besseres Epic Gear verdient.

Aber allg. find ich es krass wie die Meinungen doch auseinander gehen.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Sollte ich einen Spieler sehen der DAS macht, den würde ich nicht nur aus dem Raid kicken sondern am liebsten vom Server werfen und aus WoW verbannen. Abgesehen davon solltest Du den ersten Beitrag einfach mal lesen. Dann stellst Du fest, dass das "best mögliche Gear" UND die "best möglichen verzauberungen + sockel" passen müssen. AVs sind dann eine zusätzliche Versicherung.
> 
> Wie eben schon erwähnt und ich fand den Satz gut ... wer nicht in der Lage ist Epic Gear mit Epic Steinen zu sockeln der hat auch kein besseres Epic Gear verdient.
> 
> Aber allg. find ich es krass wie die Meinungen doch auseinander gehen.



Ganz so krass würde ich es nicht ausdrücken, aber VZ, Sockel und Skillung sind nun mal am ehsten ein Indikator dafür wie sehr sich jemand mit seinem Char befasst hat, bzw. wie "ernst" er die ganze Sache nimmt.

Irgendwelche billigsockel empfehlen einen nicht unbedingt gegenüber jemandem, der immer das beste vom besten nimmt.


Grundsätzlich finde ich eine Anforderungen für PDK deutlich überzogen, für PDoK mehr als angemessen.
Nur auf AVs, da schaue ich sogut wie nie. sagt pauschal mal gar nichts aus.


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Sollte ich einen Spieler sehen der DAS macht, den würde ich nicht nur aus dem Raid kicken sondern am liebsten vom Server werfen und aus WoW verbannen. Abgesehen davon solltest Du den ersten Beitrag einfach mal lesen. Dann stellst Du fest, dass das "best mögliche Gear" UND die "best möglichen verzauberungen + sockel" passen müssen. AVs sind dann eine zusätzliche Versicherung.
> 
> Wie eben schon erwähnt und ich fand den Satz gut ... wer nicht in der Lage ist Epic Gear mit Epic Steinen zu sockeln der hat auch kein besseres Epic Gear verdient.
> 
> Aber allg. find ich es krass wie die Meinungen doch auseinander gehen.



Also nen Priest, den ich kenne, der sockelt nur neue Items mit Epic sockeln, da er nicht einsieht alte für das bisschen neu zu sockeln... ich kann ihn da auch verstehen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Sollte ich einen Spieler sehen der DAS macht, den würde ich nicht nur aus dem Raid kicken sondern am liebsten vom Server werfen und aus WoW verbannen. Abgesehen davon solltest Du den ersten Beitrag einfach mal lesen. Dann stellst Du fest, dass das "best mögliche Gear" UND die "best möglichen verzauberungen + sockel" passen müssen. AVs sind dann eine zusätzliche Versicherung.
> 
> Wie eben schon erwähnt und ich fand den Satz gut ... wer nicht in der Lage ist Epic Gear mit Epic Steinen zu sockeln der hat auch kein besseres Epic Gear verdient.
> 
> Aber allg. find ich es krass wie die Meinungen doch auseinander gehen.




Gut das Deine Meinung nicht so viele Spieler haben. Finden sich immer noch genug Leute die aufs Ergebnis schauen. 

Hat nicht jeder nen chinesischen Freund, der das G so locker hat und/oder Zeit und Lust zu farmen. Den Unterschied im Raid von +8 alle Werte auf Brust und + 10 alle Werte solltest Du mal rechnerisch erfassen ... falls Du mit so vielen Stellen hinterm Komma rechnen magst. Vom G her ist es ein Unterschied von einigen huntert %. 

Also ein schei.. Kosten und Nutzen-Verhältnis.

So long + man sieht sich am Brunnen in Dala ;-)


----------



## Pristus (25. November 2009)

nur epische Sockel erlaubt ? lol was soll das denn ? 

Gleich kicken wenn mal ein blauer Sockel dabei ist, na dann viel Spass. Nicht jeder sockelt sein Equip nur mit top Gems, Preis/Leistung ist zu mies, zumals man ja raiden geht um bessere Items zu bekommen in die man ja dann die epic Gems rein macht.

110 AP Verz auf Waffe nur für Hunter, LOL, hast keine Ahnung vom Fury Warri z.B. also bei ist war Doppel-110AP besser als doppelt Berserker, wieso ka, vielleicht wegen der proccs. Jedenfall jem vom Raid auszuschliessen nur weil er nicht deinem Waffen Vz entspricht ist ne Frechheit.

Das gleiche gilt für Achievements die verlangt werden, z.B. Ulduar 10er HM, alle Av clear, so ein Blödsinn, jemand der sowas hat geht meistens nicht random raiden sondern startet nur mit seiner Stamm Gruppe in die 25er.

Es gibt einen Grund wieso ich das Raiden sein lasse zur Zeit, genau wegen solchen Typen wie du, equip, equip, poste mal deine Erfolge, DPS, bla bla, ach nee du bist nicht gut genug, dein Ring hat bloss 19ZM und nicht 23, bla.

Leute wie du machen das entspannte PvE Spiel kaputt.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (25. November 2009)

bring the player not the class 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schau auf die gilde... da nahm ich lieber ein twink mit von einem der gut spielen kan der dann auch mit scheiß gear seine 4k dps fährt im gegensatz zu einem noname gilden penner mit besserem gear und vllt 2k dps.

auf GILDE guggen!!! das sagt mehr aus als viels andere bei random raids, weil in gute gilden kommen keine volltrottel auch wenns twinks sind


----------



## Mohinder (25. November 2009)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> .............
> Selten son Mist gelesen.




Aber mal sowas von

/sign


----------



## WoWFreak112 (25. November 2009)

Also wenn cih das mache nur in normalinis (Pdk 10/25 im mom:
-keine grünen oder blauen Sachen mehr (höchstens ein Teil Blau falls derjenige immer lootpech hatte)
-im allgemeinen vorhear gearscore aus dem internet anschauen 
-sockel mind. blau (ich selbst habe nicht die zeit mir die epicsockel zu holen, aus goldgründen)
-alles verzaubert (mit lvl 80 verzauberungen)
-Achievments nicht, erklären ist nie schlecht.
-TS, VT, ohne das gehts net
-Ich check mal die Sockel durch, um zu sehn wie die Leute sockeln, um wie sie spieln zu sehen.
-Itemlevel sollte angemssen sein, wer nicht PdC gefarmt/Naxx25 gewesen/Uldu gewesen ist hat keine Chance
tja so far


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. November 2009)

Malt schrieb:


> sorry , aber man weiss grad net ob man lachen soll oder den kopf in zeitlupe vor und rückwärts auf die tischoberfläche aufprallen lassen soll ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schön gesagt ! Bin ich bei Dir. ... 

Würde auch gern die Diskussion mitbekommen ... "ne du hast zwar gut geheilt, ABER ... Aldar ... Du hast nur 50 ZM auf deinem Casterkolben ... und DU willst Loot Du Boon ... L2P ... Du musst vom Server verschwinden ... "


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Gut das Deine Meinung nicht so viele Spieler haben. Finden sich immer noch genug Leute die aufs Ergebnis schauen.
> 
> Hat nicht jeder nen chinesischen Freund, der das G so locker hat und/oder Zeit und Lust zu farmen. Den Unterschied im Raid von +8 alle Werte auf Brust und + 10 alle Werte solltest Du mal rechnerisch erfassen ... falls Du mit so vielen Stellen hinterm Komma rechnen magst. Vom G her ist es ein Unterschied von einigen huntert %.
> 
> ...



Du fährst auch noch Dreirad weil die Fahrräder zu teuer sind?
Du gehst auch in den Supermarkt und kaufst die frische Milch von gestern weil die von heute 5 Cent teurer ist?
Frag mich warum Dein 386er mit Hamster Betrieb noch läuft? Was besseres gibt es zwar, ist aber zu teuer.

OMG merkt ihr noch was? Ich mein warum sollte ich mir was optimales bzw. das Beste was es gibt auf mein episches Gear hauen, wenn es was schlechteres gibt! Ich könnte ja mehr aus meinem Char rausholen - das wäre schon übel und darf nicht passieren. Zu sagen ich habe keine Kohle ist die lächerlichste Aussage zu WoTLK Zeiten die ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder höre.

Was die Leute betrifft die auf das Ergebniss schauen -> 25er PdOK 2 Bosse down. Ich weis nicht aber habe Random bisher leider noch kein besseres Ergebniss gefunden. Jetzt hab ich mir meinen zweiten Titel verdient oder? "Arroganzwandler Uratak" halt ich für angemessen.

Btw. wer 50 ZM sockelt muss keine Diskussion erwarten. Er geht aus dem Raid im Idealfall mit der Bemerkung "Sorry nicht optimal verzaubert".


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Du fährst auch noch Dreirad weil die Fahrräder zu teuer sind!
> Du gehst auch in den Supermarkt und kaufst die frische Milch von gestern weil die von heute 5 Cent teurer ist?
> Frag mich warum Dein 386er mit Hamster Betrieb noch läuft? Was besseres gibt es zwar, ist aber zu teuer.
> 
> ...





Du bekommst das mit dem Rechnen und den dazugehörigen Vergleichen irgendwie net hin. Der Unterschied zwischen + 8 alle Werte und + 10 alle Werte mit dem Vergleich Dreirad / Fahrrad darstellen zu wollen ... hättest zu Fuß gehen und Raketen nehmen sollen. Naja ... ist schon Mist, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen. 

Und ja, Einige schauen aufs Gold und ob nen Gem 25 G oder 250 G kostet, ist bei nem Item mit zwei oder drei Sockeln schon für einige Spieler von Bedeutung. Bei dir vllt nicht, schön.

Wenn ´nen Heiler für Uldur 25 sagen wir mal 2,4 k Addheal braucht und ich finde nen Heiler der 2,5 k hat, dann schicke ich ihn nicht nach Hause wegen nem blauen Gem ... und Du schickst in weg ... was davon sinnvoller ist, mag die Community entscheiden, in deren Rampenlicht Du dich gestellt hast.

So long !


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

~del~


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Bei uns beste random leistung (von der ich weiß): A tribute to mad skill



Im 25er? Namen bitte! Welcher Raidleiter?

Was willst da rechnen - 25 Spieler nehmen 8 statt 10 Werte = Sind 50 Werte die auf einem Attribut fehlen. Gehen wir davon aus, dass die meißten Klassen 2 Attribute brauchen sind wir bei 100 Werten. Wollen wir die ganzen Stats auf allen Ausrüstungsgegenständen mal durchrechnen? AP auf Armschienen? Kopf & Schulter Verzauberungen? Fuß & Bein Verzauberungen? usw. ... frag mich warum Blizzard 10 Werte schafft wenn 8 Werte reicht?
Wenn 25 Spieler in einem Raid so denken würden wie Du/Ihr ... dann mal GZ. Und nochmal falls Du es überlesen hat - in WoW zu WotLK gibt es KEINE Gold Probleme mehr! Falls Du welche hast solltest Du A weniger Raiden damit Du es Dir optimal leisten kannst und einen Erfolg nicht durch 80% möglicher Leistung sondern durch 100% sicherst oder B einfach irgendwas an Deiner Goldeinnahme Methode ändern. *Kopf schüttel"


----------



## Reo_MC (25. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> - Im Grunde nimmt man das beste mit was man bekommen kann. Ich schiebe beim Invite die Spieler in eine seperate Gruppe wo ich glaube noch was besseres zu finden und ziehe sie bei Bedarf dann in den Raid. Spieler die in ihr Gear von der Wertigkeit grüne oder blaue GEMs (also keine epic GEMs) sockeln, werden direkt ohne Kommentar gekickt. Genauso bei den Verzauberungen. Bei den Verzauberungen das gleiche: 1h Waffen = 63 SP, Klingenbarrikade (od. Blutsauger) oder Berserker, 2h Waffen = 81 SP oder Berserker bzw. 110 AP (Hunter only) - alles was schlechter ist, kann direkt gehen. Sollten die Anforderungen der Waffen erfüllt sein gehts zum restlichen Gear
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alles klar. Mal ernsthaft: ich habe bei 3 Randomraids (Obsi10, Naxx10 und Archa) die Raidleitung übernommen. Ich hab grob auf die Skillung und Equip geachtet - ein "Heilig"paladin mit Vergelterskillung und Willeequip musste gehen (O.o) , der Rest war okay. Die Hälfte der Leute war blau equipt und hatte schlechte Gems.
Hat Spaß gemacht und war prima. Epic Gems in einem Randomraid zu fordern steht dir zwar zu, aber es ist unnötig und bringt mMn nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> *Mal ernsthaft*: (Obsi10, Naxx10 und Archa)



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Egal was ihr Leute nehmt, dass ihr mir mit 10er Kram und Naxx und sonstigem Scheiß kommt - aber ich will das auch haben! Das MUSS echt ballern!


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (25. November 2009)

siehs halt ein, du bistn spast, keinen interessierts hier was du im nerdazin gelesen hast und es interessiert noch weniger wie du deine raids aufmachst. die leute die mitgehen tun mir leid, ich sehe hier nur einen 1,60 wicht mit hornbrille und pickeln der keine 40kg auf die waage bringt. over and out


----------



## Uratak (25. November 2009)

SPL1FFSTAR schrieb:


> siehs halt ein, du bistn spast, keinen interessierts hier was du im nerdazin gelesen hast und es interessiert noch weniger wie du deine raids aufmachst. die leute die mitgehen tun mir leid, ich sehe hier nur einen 1,60 wicht mit hornbrille und pickeln der keine 40kg auf die waage bringt. over and out



Muss man irgend etwas kompensieren wenn man sowas schreibt? Zuwenig Liebe als Kind bekommen? Keine Freunde? Keine Hoffnung mehr im Leben? Sehr traurig. Kann Dir nen Schokokeks schicken wenn Du magst? Deine "Menschenkenntnis ist leider grottig!


----------



## Rasgaar (25. November 2009)

Also ich hab als Palatank ZM auf meiner Waffe.... und kein Random Raidleader hat sich bisher daran gestört.

Ich selber baue nur 10er Raids selber ab und zu.... und mir ists meistens egal wer mitkommt.
Solange jeder ein wenig Skill mitbringt, einigermassen equipt ist und angenehm ist im Umgang.

WoW ist ein Spiel welches Spass machen soll. Und wenn ich einen im Raid habe der nicht grüsst und die normale Deutsche Sprache nicht beherrscht (oder nicht beherrschen will),
dann stört mich das viel mehr als ein "falsch" gesockelter Slot... 

So siehts aus


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Aufschlüsselung des Equips:
> 
> - Im Grunde nimmt man das beste mit was man bekommen kann. Ich schiebe beim Invite die Spieler in eine seperate Gruppe wo ich glaube noch was besseres zu finden und ziehe sie bei Bedarf dann in den Raid. Spieler die in ihr Gear von der Wertigkeit grüne oder blaue GEMs (also keine epic GEMs) sockeln, werden direkt ohne Kommentar gekickt. Genauso bei den Verzauberungen. Bei den Verzauberungen das gleiche: 1h Waffen = 63 SP, Klingenbarrikade (od. Blutsauger) oder Berserker, 2h Waffen = 81 SP oder Berserker bzw. 110 AP (Hunter only) - alles was schlechter ist, kann direkt gehen. Sollten die Anforderungen der Waffen erfüllt sein gehts zum restlichen Gear
> 
> ...



Was soll man dazu sagen?

Du willst die Besten der Besten der Besten?  Dann geh zu Top Gun.   Aber Spaß bei Seite:  Wenn Du so auf Equip Check, Verzauberungen, Skillungen etc abfährst, erkläre mir doch mal Deine Skillung als Prot Pala der MT sein will.

Du skillst Abrechnung???  Wofür?   Du hast lt. Armory  Dodge 28,08%, Parry 20,6% und  Block 11,12%  (+ Heiliger Schild also 41,12%)      Du gehst also auf Avoidance  aber hoffst Schaden zu erleiden oder zu blocken?

Du skillst  Siegel der Reinen aber hast keinen einzigen Punkt in Verbesserte Richturteile ??

Wofür  Glyphe 'Heiliger Zorn'  ?

Von Deinen gesockelten Klares Auge von Zul mal ganz abgesehen.  

Ich will gar nicht weiter ins Detail gehen.

Mir wird schon klar, wieso Du die Raids selbst baust, denn ein richtiger RL würde sowas wie Dich sicherlich nicht mitnehmen.

Gems mit Parry  oder  Hit  zu sockeln.....   Du bist Pala und kein Warri.


----------



## Ushapti (26. November 2009)

Ehe ich in wildes geflame ausbreche... genau solche leute sind zu einem großen teil an der heutigen dps geilheit und bescheuerten voraussetzungen verantwortlich. 
Ich mache auch hin und wieder mal den lead und solange das Gear nicht gerade grün und blau is sondern hier und da wenisgtens schon was lilanes auftaucht oder aber leute sehe die offensichtlich keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben (Combat rogues mit 2 Langsamen waffen, heals die nur schnell umgeskillt haben aber wegen fehlendem heal noch in dd Equip rumhupfen etc) nehm ich die leute auch mit... was juckts mich wenn dann ein oder zwei mit nur 3k dps dabei sind, der rest gleicht des schon aus und zudem, wer z.B. pdok geht weiß das da kein weichspühl equip reicht.

Man man... ich muss mich grad echt zusammenreißen nicht ausfallend zu werden. solche Raidleads kotzen mich einfach nur an und landen wie alle anderen "GearCheack" affen instant auf der Igno!

Jemanden Kicken weil er/sie, nicht nur nicht dicke Kohle hat sondern auch kein BiS gear vowesien kann, kein dual berserker hat und anstatt 40ap steinchen nur die 32ap steinchen nimmt is doch sowas von banane o.Ô
Ich nehm lieber engagierte aber schlechter equipte Leute mit als solch arrogante und überhebliche Gestalten wie dich. 
Ganz besonders da die "lowies" auch nach einem Wipe nicht gleich leaven und wild rumflamen wie scheiße doch alle sind sondern dann erst recht darauf hören was man sagt und versuchen es besser zu machen...

Und vom Loot einschränken will ich gar nicht erst anfangen... die leute haben mitgekämpft, der Boss is down also haben sie ein anrecht auf den Loot wie jeder andere. Klar sag ich, besorgt euch flasks und futter, meist leg ich selber ein Fischmahl, aber jemandem kein loot zu geben weil er z.B. keine Flask mehr im ah bekommen hat (endlose wut flasks gibts bei uns z.B. nicht immer und nciht jeder kauft auf vorrat) dreh ich ihm/ihr doch keinen strick daraus.
Loot ist generel ffa, und wird einfach per random100 darum gewürfelt. einzig was man schaut is das nach möglichkeit jeder was bekommt und nicht einer zig sachen abgreift, außer natürlich es sind klare Items, dd platte geht auch an die dd platte und wenn der platte tank kein need drauf hat und es nur einen dd mit platte gibt dann bekommt der die sachen automatisch, es sei denn er passt, dann wirds entzaubert und darum gewürfelt.
Ebenso die Trophäen... da hat JEDER eine chance und anrecht drauf, egal welche klasse und leistung, wenn der Boss tot ist hat es gereicht, basta.
Wobei bei den Trophähen ein random wurf durchgeführt wird, bei dem jede zahl klar einem spieler zugeteilt ist, aber jeder nur eine Pro run bekommt. so hat z.B. spieler 9 eine Trophäe bekommen, beim nächsten boss würde er die nächste bekommen, da würfeln dann jedoch spieler 8 und 10 darum da diese eben die naheliegensten sind.

Solche leute wie du nehmen whrs auch keine leute ihrer Klasse mit damit man schon ein bisschen pre ninjan kann und keine konkurrenz hat *rolleyes*
Ach und nur als hinweis... alles bis auf pdok25 clear zeigt wohl ganz gut das "mein" system wohl nicht verkehrt ist, man brauch für uldu oder pdk keine BiS Equipte oder verzauberte/gesockelte leute... skill & engagement > equip

In diesem sinne, mein beileid an alle die mit dir Raiden gehen müssen...


----------



## fixfox10 (26. November 2009)

Nur ganz kurz meinen bescheidenen Senf dazu - von Pala zu Pala - es ist schon spät:

Mir ist bewußt, daß auf Azshara hohe Ansprüche bestehen. Da werden Items und Erfolge gefarmt, die auf anderen Servern (nehmen wir z.B. meinen, den Mithrilorden) nur 3 von 100 Spielern überhaupt nur sehen.

Großer Spielerpool, lange Laufzeit, mehr Erfahrung und Movement sind wohl die Gründe dafür, daß unserer beiden Paralleluniversen sich so weit voneinander entfernen konnten.

Dennoch. Jede Woche gehen wir wieder beide in die gleichen Instanzen mit den gleichen Schwierigkeiten und den gleichen Bossen. In beiden Fällen gibt es Erfolg - oder eben nicht. Vermutlich auf dem von dir genannten Server wohl eher als auf meinem. GZ dazu.

Du strebst mit deinen aufgestellten Regeln eine Perfektion an, von der unsereins noch reichlich weit entfernt ist.

Deswegen möchte ich dich bitten, nicht von RANDOMRAIDS zu sprechen. Jeder, der an deinen Raids teilnimmt, kennt sich damit aus. Wenn nicht, wird er gekickt und wird sich dann auch mit Sicherheit nicht mehr bei dir melden.
Das Resultat hieraus ist, daß du im Grunde genommen nur aus einem sehr begrenzten Pool von Mitspielern schöpfst. Die sind anerkannt gut und gefährden deinen Erfolg nicht. Randoms sehen ganz anders aus. Glaub mir, ich lerne jede Woche neue kennen.

Wenn du wirklich RANDOM gehen möchtest, dann lade dir doch einfach mal die komplette SucheNAchGruppe ein, und sieh zu, ob du aus diesem Haufen etwas Brauchbares machen kannst.

DAS wäre dann mal eine Leistung.

Oder alternativ dazu: Erstell dir mal einen neuen Char. Jung, frisch und unbeleckt. Sponsore ihn nicht durch deine Gilde, Freunde, Twinks etc. Lass ihn alleine leveln (das geht schnell, weil du ja genug Erfahrung ingame hast) und wenn er dann 80 ist, ziehe ihn bewußt nicht durch deine Connections durch die Inis. Sozusagen inkognito.

Und wenn du dann PDC Hero (mit Randoms) komplett abgefarmt hast (ist ja ganz einfach, wenn man anfangs blau ItemLevel 187 equipt ist^^), bewirb dich mal für einen von dir sogenannten Random-Raid.

Ich vermute mal, das ist dann nicht ganz so leicht...

Was ich damit sagen will, ist Folgendes:
Du betreibst das Spiel am Rande der Perfektion. Ca. 97 % der Community liegen weit abgeschlagen hinter dir.

Das solltest du nie vergessen, wenn du unberechtigterweise das Wort RANDOM für deine Raids benutzt.
Unsereins hat noch Herausforderungen im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne: Weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## Jim.Ex (26. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Was will man in einer Ini wenn man schon alles hat.



/this!

Seh ich genau so und was mich zu BC zeiten am meisten generft hat, das die meisten leute bevorzugt wurden,
da sie gute Equip hatten, wozu noch in den Raid gehn, aber hey wir wollen ja die Zeit knacken und 
abzeichen der gerechtigkeit farmen " dröwlftausend dps ftw! ".

Okay, für erfolge kann man mal mit full t9 equipten leuten in die ini gehn. 
Aber ansonsten sollte man schon leute mitnehmen die gutes equip haben und 
andere die halbwegs gut equipt sind, damit der dmg verlust ausgeglichen wird.


----------



## Ademos14 (26. November 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Weil keiner Raidleiter machen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Raidleader ist mir dann auch einfach zu stressig...


----------



## Martok (26. November 2009)

was ist ein av-check?


----------



## Stevesteel (26. November 2009)

hach, Leute, Leute, der TE schreibt von *25*er Raids, wieso argumentieren hier so viele mit *10*er?


----------



## Epimetheus (26. November 2009)

Vorallem will der TE wissen wie Ihr euren Raid zusammenstellt und hat nur als Beispiel angeführt wie er es macht.


----------



## Rolandos (26. November 2009)

So langsam bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen, das der Ersteller dieses Threads nur ein Troll ist, aber ich muss sagen ein guter TROLL.


----------



## Freakypriest (26. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen, das der Ersteller dieses Threads nur ein Troll ist, aber ich muss sagen ein guter TROLL.



Nein ist er nicht ich kenne ihn von meinem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie gesagt über die regeln lässt sich streiten aber sie Funktionieren! Jeder der damit nicht einverstanden ist muss ja auch nicht mitgehen. Aber auch zu sagen weil es sich um Azshara handelt ist es kein richtiger rnd Raid ist falsch. Denn bei uns rennen soviele deppen rum und jede Woche transen zig neue Leute dazu, der Server ist groß besteht aber besteht nicht nur aus Stammpersonal.

Mit dem AV check ist es immer so eine sache Theoretisch kann ich bei ihm nicht mit da mir Sämtlich 10ner Erfolge fehlen aber 25ger alles clear hab^^. Aber wie gesagt ist alles ansichtssache.

Ich kann nur sagen wenn man so einen Raidleitet wird es auch halbwegs was und endet nicht typischerweise nach den ersten wipes. Und nein ich gehe nicht bei seinen Raids mit da auch wenn es so rüberkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Im Grunde liefern die Leute die Antworten ja indirekt. Ob gewollt oder ungewollt, dass sei erstmal dahin gestellt.

@ fixfox10 - An einen derart spielerischen Unterschied zwischen Servern habe ich bisher nicht gedacht, aber es erläutert diverse Reaktionen der Leute hier im Beitrag. Klar muss man zu Azshara sagen, dass wir einen sehr großen Spielerpool haben. Somit ist die Konkurenz deutlich größer und vermutlich hat sich daraus mein Equip Check soweit "entwickelt".

Vieles was einige anführen habe ich damals auch so gemacht. Ich habe Leute mitgenommen mit dem Gedanken "Das Gear passt schon." und am Ende hatten wir dann Ulduar nach 5 Stunden vor Mimiron beenden müssen. Das war traurig. Gerade jetzt, in Zeiten wo man durch Gear den "Skill" eines Spielers nicht mehr erkennen kann sind Achievments ein kleines Trostpflaster und zeigen Dir ob die Leute die Du mitnimmst auch wissen, wovon und wofür Du sie als Raidleiter einteilst.

Einige Sachen werde ich vermutlich wieder ändern. Vielleicht ist Flask und Food in PdK 25er wirklich erst angebracht, wenn man mal wieder einen Wipe hinter sich hat. Spieler die kein "optimales Gear" aus meiner Sicht mitbringen müssen sich das Zeug dann halt von Anfang an werfen.
Was die Verzauberungen/Sockel angeht sehe ich allerdings keinen Grund irgend etwas zu ändern. Wer mit Epic Gear rumläuft, muss es sich einfach leisten können die dicken Sockel oder die 200g Verzauberungen zu nutzen - das war schon immer so und wird es bestimmt auch bleiben, wenn auch nur auf Azshara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich finde es persönlich schade, dass Leute sich hier mit Argumenten wie "Ich habe kein Gold" dafür rechtfertigen, weniger aus ihrem Char rauszuholen als es theoretisch möglich - selbst wenn es nur 10 DPS wären.

@ Aremetis - Ich spiele die Klasse Paladin seit Classic. Ich habe als HolyDose damals angefangen (natürlich Ally Seite) und habe mich zum 2nd Tank hochgearbeitet. Ja in Classic. Unter "/lachen" "/spucken" usw. von allen Seiten - am Ende ist das "Gefühl" etwas geschafft zu haben, was keiner von Dir erwartet hätte um so besser. In Classic MC, BWL, Ony, ZG, AQ und Naxx als Pala Tank erlebt zu haben hat einfach Spass gemacht. In einem anderen Forum habe ich hier bereits geschrieben, dass meine letzte "lustige Aktion" war Naxx 25er mit 2h Waffe und Retri/Tank Skillung clear zu machen - als MT. Macht es Sinn? Nein! Macht es Spass? Ja!
Ständig jeden Mist zu kopieren weil Spieler X sagt "Das ist das Beste" und selber davon überzeugt sein ist nicht einfach traurig - es ist menschlich. Du bist damit zu frieden? Gut. Ich bin mit meiner Skillung zufrieden. Warum?

Ich denke das 3% weniger auf Maul zu bekommen besser ist als 5% mehr HP zu haben.
Ich denke das einen Schlag zu Blocken weniger wert ist als einen Schlag komplett zu vermeiden.
Ich denke, dass ich mit mit 7500 bis 9000 TPS (je nach Encounter) genug Aggro mache? Ich weis nicht wo Eure Aggro Werte liegen - aber ich glaube, dass die Zahlen und die Tatsache, dass ich Bosse von DDs tanke die 9-13k DPS an z.B. dem ersten Boss in 25er PdOK machen ohne Aggro zu ziehen, mir einfach Recht gibt.
Spieler sind individuel - es gibt keine "Beste Skillung", weil jemand sagt "Das ist meine". Die "Beste Skillung" ist die Skillung die Du Dir selber erarbeitet hast. Du lernst aus Fehlern - nicht aus den Meinungen anderer. Ich kann nur meinen Muay Thai Meister zitieren "Sitzt Dein Schlag, warst Du gut! Bekommst Du einen ab, warst Du schlecht und musst mehr üben!". Du verbesserst Dich nicht durch das Lesen von Foren, genau so wenig wie ich besser werde wenn ich meinem Trainer zuschaue. Du und ich wir schaffen uns dadurch eine Basis - und aus der entwickelst Du Dich zu dem was Du bist.
Woher weist Du, dass man eine Herdplatte nicht anfassen darf die heiß ist? Weil Mama das gesagt hat? Woher weist Du, dass meine Skillung scheiße ist? Weil jemand sagt, dass seine besser ist? Möchtest Du mir sagen, dass ich ein schlechter Spieler bin weil ich mir meine Klasse selber erarbeite und nicht auf das höre was ein anderer sagt. Dann schau Dir mal die Geschichte der Welt an - stell Dir vor es hätte nur Leute gegeben die auf das hören was andere predigen.

So was ein schöner Ausflug ... . Ich danke den Leuten für ihre Kommentare (die Flamer tun mir leid). Es war nicht ganz das was ich wollte aber es zählt das Endprodukt. Ich hoffe es geht so weiter, man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uratak-


----------



## Cyl (26. November 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Du bekommst das mit dem Rechnen und den dazugehörigen Vergleichen irgendwie net hin. Der Unterschied zwischen + 8 alle Werte und + 10 alle Werte mit dem Vergleich Dreirad / Fahrrad darstellen zu wollen ... hättest zu Fuß gehen und Raketen nehmen sollen. Naja ... ist schon Mist, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen.
> 
> Und ja, Einige schauen aufs Gold und ob nen Gem 25 G oder 250 G kostet, ist bei nem Item mit zwei oder drei Sockeln schon für einige Spieler von Bedeutung. Bei dir vllt nicht, schön.
> 
> ...



Du und deinesgleichen bekommen einfach keine Betrachtungsweise die etwas weiter reicht hin. "Ich, bei mir im Raid, meins, mein Schaden im Vergleich zu anderen.."... zu mehr reichts nicht.

Man nimmt die Flasks nicht für sich selbst, man verzaubert episch nicht nur für sich selbst, man konzentriert sich in einem Raid nicht nur für sich selbst, *sondern für die Gruppe!*

Verzauberungen sagen eine ganze Menge über den Raidwillen, über die Einstellung zum eigenen Char und somit auch zur Tauglichkeit eines Spielers für Randomraids aus. Kapier das oder lass es sein, nur bei zweiterem wirst du immer weiter in deiner eigenen, kleinen Welt gefangen bleiben.

Und wenn du schon so auf Beispiele stehst: Hast du jemals schon einen Mannschaftssport praktiziert? Egal in welcher Form? 
In jedem Mannschaftssport trainiert man nicht nur für sich selbst, sondern für die Gruppe. Oder sollte demnächst Ribery trainingsfrei fordern, weil er auch ohne training besser ist als die anderen Bayernspieler?

Ahhh, nun hör ich schon die ganzen Idiotenkommentare alá: "Die bekommen ja auch Kohle dafür!"

->Mehr als 99% der Mannschaftssport treibenden Menschen tun dies auf Hobbybasis. Sie wollen Spaß, Freizeitbeschäftigung. Und auch dort wird es immer bessere und schlechtere geben, doch sicher keine die allen ernstes sagen: "Ich spiel heute in alten Sandalen, weil selbst mit denen bin ich noch besser als der Rest und ich spar mir die Kohle für neue Schuhe."

-----

Ich persönlich halte die ein oder andere Regelung vom TE für falsch, wie zb die Tokenvergabe an je Tank/Caster/Meele/Heiler. Über das eine Token zum Schluß kann man diskutieren, nur kann so etwas auch schnell mal in Willkür ausarten, bzw. mit eingeschränktem Betrachtungswinkel falsch vergeben werden.
Doch völlig egal was ICH davon halte, oder ob ICH dort mitgehen würde.....

Der TE baut erfolgreiche Randomraids, diese baut ER, nicht IHR. 
ER legt also die Kriterien fest, welche Leute er mitnimmt. Wenn EUCH das nicht passt....geht einfach nicht mit, macht selbst was mit Gleichgesinnten auf, spielt euch weiter an den Füßen, etc..
Niemand setzt euch die Pistole auf die Brust um dort mitzugehen, da ihr dort offensichtlich eh nicht erwünscht seid.

Solange der TE 24 Spieler findet, die ähnlicher Meinung wie er sind, oder zumindest seinen Anforderungen gerecht werden, solange macht der TE alles richtig, denn 24 Leute haben eine prima Rnd-Gruppe.

Macht selbst etwas, sucht euch Gleichgesinnte, aber hört auf mit euren Sandkastenargumenten und Trotzphasengeblubber: "Wähhäää, der nimmt mich nicht mit..*schnüff*"

WoW ist vielschichtig und euer Tellerrand nicht der Horizont.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du und deinesgleichen bekommen einfach keine Betrachtungsweise die etwas weiter reicht hin. "Ich, bei mir im Raid, meins, mein Schaden im Vergleich zu anderen.."... zu mehr reichts nicht.
> 
> Man nimmt die Flasks nicht für sich selbst, man verzaubert episch nicht nur für sich selbst, man konzentriert sich in einem Raid nicht nur für sich selbst, *sondern für die Gruppe!*
> 
> ...




Scheiße Cyl - jetzt sitz ich hier mit einem breiten Grinsen und dem Wunsch die Gesichter gewisser anderer Beitragsersteller zu sehen. Irgendwie ein wenig Schadensfroh. Sehr schön und relativ nüchtern geschrieben. Dafür sollte man Dir in diesem Beitrag auch einen Titel geben. Spass beiseite. Danke!


----------



## Mäuserich (26. November 2009)

Im Endeffekt kann man doch ganz klar sagen das es das gute Recht von Urtak ist die Leute nach seinem Ermessen in seinen Raid zu nehmen. Dadurch macht er das Spiel auch nicht kaputt oder die Community schlechter.

Wer keinen Gear-Check über sich ergehen lassen möchte oder wem "DPS-Geilheit" gegen den Strich geht meldet sich einfach nicht und fertig. 

Niemand hat das Recht dem rare-Stein-Sockler mit billig Verzauberungen vorzuschreiben er muss alles updaten, im Gegenzug müssen solche Spieler halt damit leben das sie eben nicht immer und überall mit hingenommen werden und das kann dann so einem Raidleiter nicht zum Vorwurf gemacht werden.

Es sind unterschiedliche Arten WoW anzugehen und damit muss jeder Leben.

Btw: durch den Post gestern auch mal wieder Lust gehabt nen 25er leiten.
Habe für PdK25 dann Leute mit "ordentlichem Equip (inkl. Sockel / Verz.) und Instanzkenntniss (mind. 10er)" gesucht. Nach etwa 1 Stunde hatte ich alles beisammen, hab im TS deutlich gesagt das ich niemanden Überprüft habe (bin ich bei 24 Leuten einfach zu faul zu), aber das ich wenn jemand die erwartete Leistung (mind. 4k DPS, keine Fails beim Laufen) nicht bringt gibts keinen Loot und wer damit nicht einverstanden ist möge bitte gehen.
Wir sind zügig wipefrei durch und am Ende erwähnte noch einer das es der beste Random Raid war in dem er je war.
Werde ich jetzt wohl in Zukunft jeden Mittwoch veranstalten, lief einfach zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ushapti schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich mache auch hin und wieder mal den lead und solange das Gear nicht gerade grün und blau is sondern hier und da wenisgtens schon was lilanes auftaucht oder aber leute sehe die offensichtlich keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben (Combat rogues mit 2 Langsamen waffen, heals die nur schnell umgeskillt haben aber wegen fehlendem heal noch in dd Equip rumhupfen etc) nehm ich die leute auch mit...
> [...]
> solche Raidleads kotzen mich einfach nur an und landen wie alle anderen "GearCheack" affen instant auf der Igno!


Eine Frage sei mir bitte gestattet: wenn du GearChecks so absolut abgrundtief verabscheust, wie merkst du dann das jemand blau/lila anstatt grün/lila equiped ist oder das der Depp mit den 2 langsamen Waffen ein Combat-Schurke ist und nicht den Spec hat der dazu passt (kenne mich mit Schurken nicht aus, sry)?

Folglich wirst du die Leute wohl doch kurz betrachten... meinem Verständniss nach würde ich das Gearcheck nennen...



Ushapti schrieb:


> Jemanden Kicken weil er/sie, nicht nur nicht dicke Kohle hat sondern auch kein BiS gear vowesien kann, kein dual berserker hat und anstatt 40ap steinchen nur die 32ap steinchen nimmt is doch sowas von banane o.Ô
> Ich nehm lieber *engagierte* aber schlechter equipte Leute [...]
> 
> Ach und nur als hinweis... alles bis auf pdok25 clear zeigt wohl ganz gut das "mein" system wohl nicht verkehrt ist, man brauch für uldu oder pdk keine BiS Equipte oder verzauberte/gesockelte leute... *skill & engagement > equip*


Und engagiert ist hier genau das richtige Wort und der Knackpunkt um den es hier bei der ganzen Diskussion eigendlich geht.

Wer *engagiert* WoW spiel wird immer bemüht sein das *absolute Optimum* aus seinem Char raus zu hohlen. Für Engagemont gibt es keinen besseren Indikator als die Qualität der Verzauberungen und Gems, denn einige itemlvl 245 Teile kann man sich auch mal fix random bei einem Raidleiter dem das Equip der Leute egal ist "leechen".

Zumindest sind BiS Sockel / Verzauberungen für mich und meine Chars eine absolute Selbstverständlichkeit weil ich in WoW einen gewissen Ehrgeiz habe.



Ushapti schrieb:


> [...]
> In diesem sinne, mein beileid an alle die mit dir Raiden gehen müssen...


Ich würde gern mit ihm raiden gehen... Hey Urtak wie siehts aus, Lust auf den Zirkel des Cenarius zu transen?



fixfox10 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das solltest du nie vergessen, wenn du unberechtigterweise das Wort RANDOM für deine Raids benutzt.
> Unsereins hat noch Herausforderungen im Spiel
> 
> ...


Random besagt nichts anderes als das er die Leute mit denen er raidet nicht kennt, deshalb würde ich ihm den Begriff auch wenn vermutlich über 90% der Spieler aufgrund seiner Anforderungen raus fallen zugestehen.

Da er halt ambitionierte Leute sucht hat dann so ein Raid allerdings mit dem "typischem Random-Raid" letztendlich nur wenig gemein, da hast du schon recht.



Martok schrieb:


> was ist ein av-check?


AV steht für Achievement (vermutlich falsch geschrieben, deshalb schreibe ich sonst auch immer Erfolg ^^)
Ergro muss beim AV-Check der Erfolg gepostet werden, der beweisst das man Instanz XY bereits ein mal durchgezogen hat.


----------



## Natar (26. November 2009)

SPL1FFSTAR schrieb:


> siehs halt ein, du bistn spast, keinen interessierts hier was du im nerdazin gelesen hast und es interessiert noch weniger wie du deine raids aufmachst. die leute die mitgehen tun mir leid, ich sehe hier nur einen 1,60 wicht mit hornbrille und pickeln der keine 40kg auf die waage bringt. over and out



ich find ihn witzig



> Du und deinesgleichen bekommen einfach keine Betrachtungsweise die etwas weiter reicht hin. "Ich, bei mir im Raid, meins, mein Schaden im Vergleich zu anderen.."... zu mehr reichts nicht.
> 
> ...



selten so viel überheblichkeit und starrsinn in einem gesehen


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Uratak mich würde mal interessieren, wie du deine Suche im
Channel formulierst. Da deine Anforderungen ja doch etwas umfangreicher sind 
und spezifischer beschrieben werden müssen als "4k dps+".
Würde ich einfach gerne mal wissen.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mit ihm raiden gehen... Hey Urtak wie siehts aus, Lust auf den Zirkel des Cenarius zu transen?



Hehe. Danke Nein. Azshara ist meine neue "Wahlheimat" und ich bin zufrieden. Abgesehen davon baue ich grad eine neue Raidgilde auf. Zum Glück hab ich nicht erwähnt welche Kriterien die Leute da zu erfüllen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wenn ich sehe wie die Leute hier bei "Random Raid" teilweise abgehen ... na dann Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## Lari (26. November 2009)

Gestern habe ich wieder einen Radnom Run für die PDK 10 geleitet, aber erstmal die Vorgeschichte:
War in der Gruppensuche und wurde von einem Priester angeschrieben, den ich noch aus unserem letzten Gildentwink Run kannte. Wir sind damals mit zwei Heilern los, sollte ja auch dicke reichen, er stänkerte da schon rum, dass das ja nicht klappen würde. Egal, trotzdem im Nu durch gewesen.
Seine Frage: Wieviel DPS machste?
Wahrheitsgemäß antwortete ich: So 4 - 5k werden es im 10er sein.
Ok, wurde eingeladen. 3 Mann in der Gruppe, und sie wächst so langsam, dass ich dachte der Raidleader war zwischendrin afk. Das Gruppensuche-Tool war jedenfalls zu genüge gefüllt. Ich glaube nach einer halben Stunde waren wir dann schon zu sechst oder siebt und ich fragte, ob aus der Gilde noch ein MAge bzw. DK mitkommen könnte.
Wiederum: Wieviel DPS macht er mit den Chars?
Antwort: Mehr als genug.
Danach habe ich nicht gefragt! Ich will eine Zahl! Ich will hier keine 3k DPS Gimps mitnehmen!
Ich: Ääähm, 3k DPS langen dicke, um hier durch zu kommen.
Er: Nicht für mich!

Ok, ihm dann noch gesagt, dass der DK/Mage PdoK clear hat, um die 5k DPS macht und dann die Gruppe verlassen.
Angefangen eine eigene zu bauen, keinen einzigsten Spieler kontrolliert oder nach DPS gefragt. Die Gruppe des Priesters startete kurz vor uns, kam aber erst 15 Minuten nach uns raus.

Da frage ich mich: Was geht solchen Raidleitern durch den Kopf? Sie verbringen knapp eine 3/4 Stunde damit, sich einen tollen 4k+ DPS Raid aufzubauen, brauchen aber im Endeffekt länger als jede zusammengewürfelte Truppe.
Es reicht eigentlich, wenn man vor Ninja-Invites kurz mit den Leuten spricht. Keine DPS-Fragerei, nein, einfach schauen ob er sich artikulieren kann. Sonderzeichen Ritter oder Deathshadowbringer sind eigentlich die Spieler, die mir immer negativ auffallen, Raid verlassen oder im TS ihre soziale Inkompetenz breittreten.
Das mag allerdings vorrangig für 10er gelten, bei 25ern schau ich dann doch schonmal nach und frage dann per Tell, ob er sich trotz des Equips zutraut, seine Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Klappt im Regelfall dann auch.
Einzig bei schweren Dingen die PdoK oder spezielle Ulduar Hardmodes frag ich nach DPS, da sie dort wichtig sind, aber ansonsten... nein, das würde mir zu lange dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (26. November 2009)

Es ist doch ganz einfach um so erfolgreicher man etwas machen will, sind die erwartungen umso höher. Ich würde sogar sagen das in RND Raid die ansprüche sogar höher liegen sollten da man nicht aufeinander eingespielt ist etc.
Gerade bei Hardmodes oder PDoK25 wo die Enragetimer eine echte gefahr darstellen können.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Uratak mich würde mal interessieren, wie du deine Suche im
> Channel formulierst. Da deine Anforderungen ja doch etwas umfangreicher sind
> und spezifischer beschrieben werden müssen als "4k dps+".
> Würde ich einfach gerne mal wissen.



Meine Suche im Channel ist relativ einfach:

"- LFM [XXer Raidname] (by Uratak) - Info´s @ DnD - Suche noch: [Klassen]"

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als diese Mehrzeiligen LFM Jammer Typen. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich sowas auch habe. Allerdings als "Komplett Werbung" für alle Tage an denen ich gehe. Damit es wirklich am Ende ein Random Raid ist steht nach diesem "Text Spam" - Keine Voranmeldungen -. Deine Frage läst sich also durch das DnD beantoworten. Somit lesen es nur Spieler die es interessiert.

/DnD EQC @ DalaNordBank - Loot FFA nach Skillung - TS, Food & Flask (auf Ansage) sowie 10er clear AV Pflicht - min. XXXer Item Level im Top Zustand - Whisper außer INV finden keine Beachtung

Je nach Instanz kommen dann noch Zusätze dazu "10 DKP + 2 je Boss", "Trophy = Tank -> Heiler -> Melee -> Range -> locked" oder "Orbs, Fragmente, Flask, FL, BoE locked" "Caster = 15x Trank der wilden Magie - Melees & Hunter = 15x Haste PoTs"

Die Sachen die gelocked sind werden am Ende dann verteilt. Ausnahme bilden hier die Fragmente des Hammers aus Ulduar - die landen bei einem bestimmten Heiler, alles andere wäre unsinnig. Flask, Frostlotus und Fragmente werden am Ende gegen DKP im Raid verteilt bzw. an die Spieler verrollt. BoEs behalte ich ein und verteile sie an Spieler die sie brauchen und nicht verkaufen - das System mit den BoEs stammt aus einer Zeit wo in Azshara Random Raids die Sachen angelgt wurden und dann durch GMs wieder "entbunden" wurden um im AH zu landen - hat sich bis heute gehalten. Die Trophy am Ende verteile ich nach meinen Kriterien im ersten Beitrag.

Nach DPS zu fragen ist meiner Meinung nach relativ egal. Die Leute können Dir sonst was erzählen. Ich schaffe mir selber einen kurzen Eindruck über den Spieler - Gear & AVs ggf. Gildenname. Bin ich mir unsicher stelle ich spezielle Encounter Fragen die für die Instanz oder jeweilige Klasse eine Relevanz haben.

@ Lari - Im Grunde haben wir genau da das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. DPS Zahlen die Dir jemand sagt sind einfach für nichts Aussagekräftig. War gestern auch mit einem Kollegen unterwegs in PDK 10er und wir hatten 3 Wipes. Der 10er Raid ist mir persönlich relativ egal (abgesehen von PdOK). Allerdings suche ich aktiv keine Gruppe sondern gehe einfach nur mit, wenn ich gefragt werde von Leuten die ich kenne und ich mir sicher bin, dass sie durch kommen. Der beste Equipcheck mit AVs usw. ist keine Garantie dafür, dass es 100% klappt - aber zumindest schließt es einige "Risikofaktoren" aus.

Denke das beantwortet die Frage.


----------



## BTTony (26. November 2009)

Was mich etwas stört ist dieses Unbedingtheit, die Urtak verwendet. Ich finde ja auch, dass jmd seine epischen Gegenstände bestmöglich sockeln oder verzaubern sollte. Aber zu behaupten, dass Gold immer genug sei, finde ich einfach falsch oder wir haben da sehr unterschiedliche Blickwinkel.

Ich versuche pro Woche einen Uldu-Raid, pdk10 und 25, Ony25 zu gehen und ab sofort auch pdok10. Dazu, was noch so passt. Damit ist die Woche gut voll. Dazwischen farm ich mir Repkosten zusammen, die im Schnitt wohl doch bei 50-100 g pro Raid liegen (unsere rnd-Raids wipen eben doch mal ganz gern - wir kommen aber auch mal ohne durch). Dann gibts pro woche noch ein-zwei Rüssiteile, wenn ich Glück hab. Wenn ich die episch Sockel und Verzaubere sind das auch noch mal je nach Teil 200-1000 G. Und dann kost ein Trank nochmal 40 g. Zwei davon im Raid...

Da kommt es oft einfach vor, dass das neue Teil ohne Verz/Gem fast bessere Werte hat (bspw. Sprung von 219 auf 232/245) und wenn ich dann erstmal einen blauen Stein nehme und wenn ich mal das Geld habe episch sockel, hole ich das beste raus. Ich habe das Gold einfach nicht. Ich weiß nicht, wo mein Taktik falsch sein soll. Ich könnte pro Woche noch 4-5 Stunden mehr farmen gehen. Aber an und für sich habe ich nicht das Gefühl wenig zu farmen und irgendwo muss farmen/spielen noch in einem Gleichgewicht stehen, wo das Spielen mehr Anteile hat.

Wie du im Übrigen deinen Raid organisierst ist mir egal. Ich finde dein Lootsystem sehr merkwürdig. Andere Raidleiter lassen werfen, notieren sich wer was bekommt, die Trophäen zählen auch als Rüssi-Teil und fertig. Das ist nachvollziehbar und nicht fehleranfällig. Deins ist da ... sehr individuell.

Ansonsten finde ich deine Methoden nicht schlecht. Und irgendwie muss man schauen, dass man die Grütze absiebt. Klar kann man mal einen mitnehmen, der schlechter ist. Aber im Ernst: davon sind auch bei gründlichem Durchsehen immer zwei dabei ;-)


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> ...
> Denke das beantwortet die Frage.



Jupp, danke Dir!


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. November 2009)

Ich find das insgesamt klasse, dass der TE sich für etwas einsetzt und auch die Verantwortung übernimmt einen Raid zu leiten. Vielleicht ist jetzt nicht jede seiner Regeln perfekt, aber das ist einfach Geschmackssache.

Letztlich sucht er Gleichgesinnte und solange er die findet ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Ansatt Ihn hier zu flamen, sollte man Ihm mal lieber dankbar sein. Er verschafft 25 Spielern einen schönen Raidabend und es ist auch sein gutes Recht sich seine Gruppe nach seinem Belieben zusammenzustellen.

Leider ist das wieder typisch von vielen hier, selber nichts reißen aber meckern...

Dann stellt eure eigene Gruppe auf mit den ganzen Leuten, für die DPS ein Teufelswerk darstellt und einen Boss tot-moven wollen, frischen 80ern mit Gummel-Equip und freut euch an dem Spielspaß, der noch bleibt, nachdem die Gruppe zum 5. Mal gewiped ist und keine realistische Chance verbleibt irgendeinen Boss zu legen.

Im Gegensatz dazu baut der TE eine erfolgsversprechende Gruppe auf, die dann auch was reißen kann, aber dann natürlich gewisse Vorraussetzungen mit sich bringt.

In der Grundidee würde ich lieber mit dem TE raiden, als mit der anderen Variante!

Cyl hat oben schon was sehr zutreffendes geschrieben und dem kann ich mich nur anschließen..


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

BTTony schrieb:


> Was mich etwas stört ist dieses Unbedingtheit, die Urtak verwendet. Ich finde ja auch, dass jmd seine epischen Gegenstände bestmöglich sockeln oder verzaubern sollte. Aber zu behaupten, dass Gold immer genug sei, finde ich einfach falsch oder wir haben da sehr unterschiedliche Blickwinkel.
> 
> Ich versuche pro Woche einen Uldu-Raid, pdk10 und 25, Ony25 zu gehen und ab sofort auch pdok10. Dazu, was noch so passt. Damit ist die Woche gut voll. Dazwischen farm ich mir Repkosten zusammen, die im Schnitt wohl doch bei 50-100 g pro Raid liegen (unsere rnd-Raids wipen eben doch mal ganz gern - wir kommen aber auch mal ohne durch). Dann gibts pro woche noch ein-zwei Rüssiteile, wenn ich Glück hab. Wenn ich die episch Sockel und Verzaubere sind das auch noch mal je nach Teil 200-1000 G. Und dann kost ein Trank nochmal 40 g. Zwei davon im Raid...
> 
> ...




Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten an Gold zu kommen:

Nach einem EQC bleibt häufig Zeit bis der Raid voll ist und es los geht. Hat man gerade nichts zu tun, ist es die sinnvollste Zeit zu farmen. Questen geht auf Grund des Raids leider nicht. Kennt man den Raidleiter und ist bereits im TS, kann man mit ihm abklären, dass man solange Daily Quests macht und den Raid verlässt.
Wenn Du in die Daily Hero Instanz gehst, such am Anfang einen DD, Heal oder Tank der Verzauberer ist. Renn durch Dala und schau Dir kurz die Ringe an - Dauert ~2-5min dann hast Du einen. Die Kristalle am Ende werden in der Gruppe aufgeteilt. Frag den Verzauberer ob er Dir die gewonnen Kristalle direkt zerlegt.
Viele Berufe lassen sich nutzen um direkt nach dem Einloggen damit zu werben. "/2 [Beruf] gegen Mats und TG @ DalaMitte" - gerade am Anfang begrüßt man erstmal die Gilde und benatwortet ein paar Whisper und schaut was zu tun ist. So kann man schnell mal etwas Kleingeld machen - da häufig irgendwer etwas hat. Als Verzauberer und Juwe hat man hier am schnellsten Arbeit gefunden.
Die Daily Instanzen nehmen ~30 min in Anspruch und werfen 3-4 alte Marken ab. Bereits nach 2-3 Tagen kann man sich gegen Marken ggf. einen rohen Epic GEM kaufen. Entweder man nutzt ihn um selber später keinen im AH zu kaufen oder man vertickt ihn direkt im Handelschannel. Das gleich gilt für 1kWinter - schnell viel Ehre einzulösen in SW oder OG gegen GEMs - spart selber Gold oder liefert einen kleinen Betrag.
Daily Quests sind der andere Punkt. 1-2 Stunden und das 2-3x pro Woche bieten sie eine solide Einnahmequelle. Im optimal Fall hast Du einen Twink der diese macht mit 2 Farmberufen. So bekommst Du nicht nur das Gold der Quests sondern sammelst häufig Froststoff bzw. dann Pflanzen, Erze oder Leder die Deinen eigenen Goldbeutel entlassten bzw. durchs AH auffüllen.
Eine weitere Sache wäre die Möglichkeit Dir einen Twink zu erstellen dem Du einen bestimmten Betrag zuweist. Sagen wir 200g - damit fängst Du an z.B. Leinenstoff im AH aufzukaufen und stellst ihn teurer wieder rein. Jeder andere Spieler wird versuchen Dich zu unterbieten - Aufkaufen & Teurer rein. Das kann man irgendwann ausweiten. Dafür gibt es auch Addons, die diese Aufgaben übernehmen. Man kann fast alles einstellen, lockt seinen Char ein und schaut mit seiner Freundin Abends einen schönen Film. 48 Stunden später entnimmt man das Gold aus dem Briefkasten.

Das sind so die gängigen einfachen Wegen um seine Raidkasse etwas aufzupolstern. Im übrigen einer der Gründe warum ich nicht verstehe das Spieler keine Epic GEMs haben. Man kann sich kostelnos pro Woche ~5-10 Steine holen, wenn man pro Tag 1 Stunden investieren würde. Bereits nach 2 Wochen hätte man genug Steine um sein *gesamtes* Gear neu damit zu sockeln. Ich bezweifele, dass die Leute jede Raid ID ein komplett neues Gear haben, was sie sockeln müssen.
Nur zur Info - bald kommt die nächste neue Raidinstanz. Damit ihr ach so armen Menschen nicht direkt beim ersten neuen Epic pleite seid, fang schonmal an Euch ~ 20 - 30 GEMs auf Tasche zu legen (Dauert 2-3 Wochen, kostet aber nichts!). Bedenkt, dass bei neuem Content die Unkosten steigen werden beim erstellen der GEMs des Juweliers Eures Vertrauens. Benzin wird auch teurer wen Ferien kommen - gibt nur keiner zu. Den Staub aus den Kristallen vielleicht mal nicht zu 100% verkaufen ... usw. ... Gold zu haben um einen gesunden und zufriedenen Standart zu genießen ist mit etwas vorrausschauender Planung relativ einfach - sollte Euch eigentlich aus dem RL bekannt sein. 

Ein kurzes Wort zur "Unbedingtheit" - Menschen wollen schnell die gleichen Sonderrechte wie andere. Meine Regeln bezüglich des Equips gelten nicht nur für die Random Leute die ich nicht kenne sondern auch für Gilden Spieler und Friends. Wenn man einem Spieler auch nur einmal eine Ausnahme erlaubt, so kann man davon ausgehen, dass wenn nicht im selben Raid, dann im nächsten 2 - 3 Spieler die gleiche Sonderrolle fordern. Das Lauffeuer kannst Du Dir selber denken.


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> ...



Ich weiß nicht warum du mich zitiert hast, aber ich möchte das noch einmal klarstellen.
Ich habe nichts gegen die Anforderungen des TE. Ich sehe es wie du.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum du mich zitiert hast, aber ich möchte das noch einmal klarstellen.
> Ich habe nichts gegen die Anforderungen des TE. Ich sehe es wie du.



Autsch, ich wollte dich gar nicht zitieren, habe nur den falschen Butto gedrückt^^ wird sofort geändert ;-)


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Autsch, ich wollte dich gar nicht zitieren, habe nur den falschen Butto gedrückt^^ wird sofort geändert ;-)



Dann ist ja alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aku T. (26. November 2009)

Was ist denn bitteschön ein 

*AV-CHECK?*

Alterac Valley ja wohl nicht. Sexuelle Praktiken sind sicher auch nicht gemeint... also, was ist das?


----------



## Natar (26. November 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitteschön ein
> 
> *AV-CHECK?*
> 
> Alterac Valley ja wohl nicht. Sexuelle Praktiken sind sicher auch nicht gemeint... also, was ist das?



atschiivment vllt


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitteschön ein
> 
> *AV-CHECK?*
> 
> Alterac Valley ja wohl nicht. Sexuelle Praktiken sind sicher auch nicht gemeint... also, was ist das?




Wer lesen kann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... musst nur eine Seite zurück. Aber auch gerne nochmal für Dich - Deine Erfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in den 10er Instanzen o.ä..


----------



## Donheino (26. November 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Himmel, was für eine arrogante und selbstgerechte Vorgehensweise.
> Es gibt sehr viele gute Gründe, niemals random zu raiden...du bist einer davon.



*/SIGN*
mehr gibts da echt nicht zu sagen. Aber ich musste echt viel lachen beim durchlesen ^^


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Donheino schrieb:


> */SIGN*
> mehr gibts da echt nicht zu sagen. Aber ich musste echt viel lachen beim durchlesen ^^



Anscheinend gibt es doch mehr zu sagen, sonst wären wir nicht auf Seite 7.


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ich denke das 3% weniger auf Maul zu bekommen besser ist als 5% mehr HP zu haben.
> Ich denke das einen Schlag zu Blocken weniger wert ist als einen Schlag komplett zu vermeiden.
> Ich denke, dass ich mit mit 7500 bis 9000 TPS (je nach Encounter) genug Aggro mache? Ich weis nicht wo Eure Aggro Werte liegen - aber ich glaube, dass die Zahlen und die Tatsache, dass ich Bosse von DDs tanke die 9-13k DPS an z.B. dem ersten Boss in 25er PdOK machen ohne Aggro zu ziehen, mir einfach Recht gibt.
> Spieler sind individuel - es gibt keine "Beste Skillung", weil jemand sagt "Das ist meine". Die "Beste Skillung" ist die Skillung die Du Dir selber erarbeitet hast. Du lernst aus Fehlern - nicht aus den Meinungen anderer. Ich kann nur meinen Muay Thai Meister zitieren "Sitzt Dein Schlag, warst Du gut! Bekommst Du einen ab, warst Du schlecht und musst mehr üben!". Du verbesserst Dich nicht durch das Lesen von Foren, genau so wenig wie ich besser werde wenn ich meinem Trainer zuschaue. Du und ich wir schaffen uns dadurch eine Basis - und aus der entwickelst Du Dich zu dem was Du bist.
> ...




Du spielst also schon den Paladin seit Vanilla?  Und hast mit BC dann einen B11 erneut angefangen?

Schon lustig, wenn Du sagst, dass 3% weniger Schaden besser ist als 5% mehr HP  und dennoch scheinst Du es mit Deinem Charaktere nicht zu befolgen.   Wieso skillst Du dann nicht Rechtschaffene Schwächung?  Sind Dir 20-25% Dmg Reduce nicht gut genug?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Ich denke das einen Schlag zu Blocken weniger wert ist als einen Schlag komplett zu vermeiden."  damit gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht - habe auch nie was anderes behauptet - aber dann macht doch Abrechnung zu skillen erst Recht kein Sinn, da diese Fähigkeit nur ausgelöst wird, wenn Du a) Schaden bekommst  oder b) diesen blockst   und dann gerade mal eine Chance von 10%.  Weichst Du aus oder parrierst wird Abrechnung nicht proccen.  Ein jeder Prot Paladin strebt normalerweise das Blockcap an  (du ja auch) d.h. es ist das Ziel, dass kein Schlag mehr "ungefiltert" durchkommt - also wenn Du nicht ausweichst und nicht parrierst, dann blockst Du zumindest etwas Schaden weg.  Jed höher Ausweichen und Parrieren nun ist, umso weniger wirst Du blocken müssen und Abrechnung procct eben nur wenn Du blockst oder Schaden aus einem zufügenden Treffer kassierst - und dann auch nur zu 10%. 

"Die "Beste Skillung" ist die Skillung die Du Dir selber erarbeitet hast. Du lernst aus Fehlern - nicht aus den Meinungen anderer."   Und wenn ich mir Deine Anschaue, hast Du Dich in meinen Augen nicht wirklich mehr seit längerem mit Deiner Klasse auseinander gesetzt, weil anders kann ich mir nicht erklären wieso man auf 20-25% Dmg Reduce  (ja natürlich nur physischen Schaden, aber immer hin) verzichtest.

Du tankst PdOK 25 mit der Skillung?  Respekt - Azshara muss keine Ansprüche an Tanks haben, wie mir scheint.


Im Grunde kannst Du machen worauf Du Lust hast. Tank mit Skillungen die Du toll findest, aber stell dann bitte keine solche Ansprüche an Deine Mitstreiter, wenn Du selbst kein leuchtendes Vorbild bist.
Du redest davon, dass Leute kein Loot bekommen, wenn sie  dit und dat nicht machen.  Du sie auswechselst wenn sich ein besserer findet - aber dann müsstest Du Dich selbst als erstes ausswechseln.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Du spielst also schon den Paladin seit Vanilla? Und hast mit BC dann einen B11 erneut angefangen?
> 
> Schon lustig, wenn Du sagst, dass 3% weniger Schaden besser ist als 5% mehr HP und dennoch scheinst Du es mit Deinem Charaktere nicht zu befolgen. Wieso skillst Du dann nicht Rechtschaffene Schwächung? Sind Dir 20-25% Dmg Reduce nicht gut genug?
> 
> ...




Du hast recht damit, dass Rechschaffenen Schwächung ein Top DeBuff ist. Zum Glück können das nur Tank Paladine und keine Retris die durch Göttlich Sturm mehrere Targets treffen. Auch Warris oder Druiden haben ihre Fähigkeit verlernt, welche durch einen einfachen AE Spell ausgelöst wird. Ich glaube das muss Blizzard nochmal was überarbeiten.

Als Pala hast Du von Haus aus ~40% Blockwertung. Kommt der Procc zum tragen sind wir bei 70%. Weis nicht was für Gedanken man sich da groß machen muss um einen Schlag nicht voll ab zu bekommen.

Was Abrechnung angeht. Im Raid hast Du ~60%+ Avoid. Das Fenster in dem Abrechnung procct ist somit relativ hoch, bedenkt man die Tatsache, dass es 8 sek hält und nicht dauerhaft aktiv sein kann. Was glaubst Du warum ich relativ viel Waffenkunde und Hit habe? Siegel der Reinen supportet meine Skillung so wie Kreuzzug Eure. Richturteil nicht zu skillen hat 2 Gründe. A - die Rotation für mich damit ich B - meinen Aufgaben als Raidleiter gerecht werden kann.

Ich verstehe leider auch nicht wo Dein Problem liegt? Was ist an meiner Tank Skillung falsch? Das ich mehr Heal bekomme (2% - Episch ich weis)? Ist meine Aggro zu gering? Das ich durch viel Avoid wenig DPS bekomme und durch Einklang des Geistes mein Manahaushalt regel? Das ich Klassen wie Krieger, Druiden oder Retri Paladine dafür nutze um einem Gegner einen Debuff zu geben? Oder einfach die Tatsache weil Spieler Uwe sagt, dass seine Skillung die geilste ist? Nenn mir bitte einen Grund wofür ich den Retri Baum brauche? Ich helfe Dir mal:

Verb. Richturteil - Mehr Aggro (kewl 26% Vorsprung statt 25%)
Herz d. Kreuzfahrers - *winken @ EleSchamane* (NIcht weiter sagen, das Totem betrifft nicht nur 1 Target sondern alle in 40m Range)
Rechtschaffene Schwächung - Siehe oben
Überzeugung - Mehr Aggro (kewl 27% Vorsprung statt 25%)
Streben nach Gerechtigkeit - Da gibts ne nette Verzauberung. Muss man aber leider auf 7 Ausdauer verzichten! Darf man bei 41k HP nicht!
Kreuzzug - Mehr Aggro (kewl 28% Vorsprung statt 25%)

Was die HP angeht. Natürlich achte ih darauf, dass ich auf maximale HP durch Gear komme. Kurze Rechnung:

2 Sockel Rot & Blau
Set Bonus wäre 9 Ausdauer
Du haust 2x 30 Ausdauer rein und hast am Ende 60 Ausdauer.
Ich haue 1x 30 Ausdauer und 10 Parry/Ausdauer rein. Dann kommt am Ende 10 Parry + 54 Ausdauer raus.
Am Ende wirft sich die Frage auf ob sich die 6 Ausdauer gegen die 10 Parry bei 41k HP und 20k HiTs der Bosse mehr lohnen.
Ja Du hast Recht - tun sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Besonders seltsam wird es am Ende, wenn wir Raidbuffed mit gleichem Gear nebeneinander stehen. Da sind die 54k HP gegenüber den 52k HP von Raid entscheidendem Gewicht. Abgesehen von der Tatsache das ich 2-3% weniger Schläge abbekomme und der Boss auf mich dadurch  deutlich weniger DPS macht. Auch ne kurze (dumme) Rechnung:

20k = 20k + 20k = 40k + 20k = 60k oO Würde da jetzt stehen, dass Du 3 Schläge mit reiner HP überlebst würd ich Dir vermutlich Recht geben. Tut es aber nicht! Ist eine einfache Rechnung nur ich versuch in Deinen Kopf zu bekommen, dass die lächerlichen 2k HP lass es 3k sein im Endcontent einfach nen feuchter Furz sind.

Ja ich habe mit BC einen Blut11 angefangen. Die Gründe dafür könnte ich Dir nun erklären, würden aber weder Dich noch Santa wirklich interessieren. Daher lassen wir es einfach dabei. Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast Du 2 Paladine der selben Fraktion auf 80 ... also bitte Füße still halten falls Du etwas andeuten wolltest.

Hoffe langsam dämmerts?!


----------



## Gerti (26. November 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Du willst die Besten der Besten der Besten?  Dann geh zu Top Gun.   Aber Spaß bei Seite:  Wenn Du so auf Equip Check, Verzauberungen, Skillungen etc abfährst, erkläre mir doch mal Deine Skillung als Prot Pala der MT sein will.
> 
> Du skillst Abrechnung???  Wofür?   Du hast lt. Armory  Dodge 28,08%, Parry 20,6% und  Block 11,12%  (+ Heiliger Schild also 41,12%)      Du gehst also auf Avoidance  aber hoffst Schaden zu erleiden oder zu blocken?
> 
> ...



Selten so einen Mistgelesen, sagt dir der begriff "Blockcap" etwas? Nein? der Wert 102,irgendwas%? Auch nicht? Du weißt nicht, wieso man Hit sockelt? Weil treffen muss man ja nicht als Pala um Aggro zu machen? das müssen nur Krieger. Parry sockeln ist sinnlos?  HEy dank DR geben 10 Dodge nur noch 0,15 Ausweichen und 10 Parry 0,2% mehr parrieren, was ich da wohl nehme.
Und wegen der Glyphe, warst du schonmal PdoK Anub Addtank?
da muss ich dem TE mal recht geben, obwohl die Skillung echt verkorst ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Selten so einen Mistgelesen, sagt dir der begriff "Blockcap" etwas? Nein? der Wert 102,irgendwas%? Auch nicht? Du weißt nicht, wieso man Hit sockelt? Weil treffen muss man ja nicht als Pala um Aggro zu machen? das müssen nur Krieger. Parry sockeln ist sinnlos? HEy dank DR geben 10 Dodge nur noch 0,15 Ausweichen und 10 Parry 0,2% mehr parrieren, was ich da wohl nehme.
> Und wegen der Glyphe, warst du schonmal PdoK Anub Addtank?
> da muss ich dem TE mal recht geben, obwohl die Skillung echt verkorst ist
> 
> ...



Ich dachte erst jetzt kommt der nächste Flame-Boy. Probier die Skillung zumindest mal 1-2 Wochen aus. Dann kommste ggf. auf Azshara und sagst mir, dass die Skillung schlechter ist als die 08/15.

@ Aremetis - je öfter ich das lese. Warum sollten Krieger Tanks den Wert Parieren mehr brauchen als Paladine? Weil sie kein Mana besitzen? Das muss es sein. Teilen sich auch zum Glück nicht beide das selbe Gear mit identischen Stats. Du bist glaub ich echt der typische "Oida ich hab gelesen ... und der Typ ist Pro sagt er! UND der hat 20 Fans!"-Spieler.


----------



## RainbowRaider (26. November 2009)

@ Threadersteller:

Wie gut dass ich dir noch nie begegnet bin =D Mein Main ist ein 10mal besserer Tank als du und ich hab nicht 10er Ud HM clear. Ich glaube ich hab nichtmal 10er Ulduar clear ^^

Epicsockel in 213 Ausrüstung. Nur die besten Verzauberungen. So ein Schwachsinn hab ich ja noch nie ghört. 

Ich versteh ja dass ein Caster keine stärke braucht, und dass grüne Gems vll bissl low sind. Aber blau reicht bis zu einem hohen Equipstand auch aus. Hab mit meinen Twinks auch net alles epic gesockelt Oo.

Wünsch dir einfach mal noch viele Wipes.
Man muss es nicht so ernst nehmen is nur ein Spiel und PdK ist jetzt wirklich keine schwere Aufgabe.


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> Mein Main ist ein 10mal besserer Tank als du und ich hab nicht 10er Ud HM clear. Ich glaube ich hab nichtmal 10er Ulduar clear ^^



Aha, die Logik hat sich bei dem Satz gedacht "Nee, da mach ich nicht mit".


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Aha, die Logik hat sich bei dem Satz gedacht "Nee, da mach ich nicht mit".



PPPPP, geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nershul (26. November 2009)

@Baru:
Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE:
Straffe und zum Teil für meinen Geschmack etwas zu harte Regeln, aber an sich wäre das ein Random Raid, in dem ich mich lieber begeben würde, als einer, wo ich schon vom Betrachten des Equips zweier Mitstreiter Brechreiz und böse Vorahnungen bekomme. "Dein" Raid scheint mir, trotz erwähnter "übertriebener Härte", nämlich einer der wenigen zu sein, die a) gut organisiert b) gut durchdacht und c) strukturiert ablaufen könnten. Eine Cleargarantie ist das zwar auch nicht, aber die Chancen erscheinen mir um einiges höher zu sein, als bei anderen Random-Aktionen. 

Übertrieben/Nicht wirklich sinnvoll finde ich folgende Regelungen:

1. Achievements
Der Trend, dass ein gepostetes Achievement ausreichend sein kann, um einen Spieler ausreichend bewerten zu können ist mir ein absoluter Dorn im Auge. Klar ist, dass man sich natürlich an irgendwas orientieren muss, um wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben. Aber diese AVs finde ich dafür einfach unbrauchbar. Nur weil sich jmd einen PdK25er-AV "erschlichen" hat, heißt das leider noch lange nicht, dass er a) seinen Char ausreichend beherrscht oder b) gar die Bosse zur Genüge kennt, um gute bis sehr gute Leistungen bringen zu können. Im Umkehrschluss kann ein Char ohne den Erfolg um einiges besser geeignet sein, als jemand mit. 
Als Anhaltspunkt find ich das noch in Ordnung, aber jemanden von vorn herein auszuschließen, weil das AV fehlt, ist in meinen Augen der falsche Weg. 

2. Lootvergabe
An und für sich ist das System nicht besser oder schlechter wie andere auch, man kann es nie allen Recht machen. Aber die Vergabe der Trophys finde ich dann etwas zu "individuell" gestaltet. Die Gewinnchancen sind pro Raidaufgaben-Gruppe (Tanks, Heiler usw) einfach viel zu unterschiedlich, als dass man hier von Chancengleichheit sprechen kann. Ein Lootsystem sollte als MIndestanforderung aber wenigstens genau diese Chancengleichheit bieten können... Naja, ist Meckern auf "hohem Niveau" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. Verzauberungen/Sockel
Ich weiss nicht, in wie weit du da auch mal 1 Augen zudrückst, wenn da mal ein ansonsten guter Spieler einfach mal 1 oder 2 blaue anstatt epische Gems drin hat!? Wenn ich sehe, dass da jemand mit Sinn & Verstand und im Allgemeinen auch nicht geldsparend sein Gear auf Vordermann gebracht hat, dann verzeihe ich eine +8-Stats-Brustverzauberung auch mal gerne. Oder wenn jemand in nem alten 213/219-Item mal einen blauen, aber ansonsten passenden Gem drin hat, verzeihe ich den genauso. 
Du hast mit deiner Summen-Rechnung natürlich Recht, dass der Unterschied zwischen Epic und Rar-Gem irgendwann durchaus von Interesse sein wird, aber bei 1-2 "loweren" Vz/Gems, sollte man einfach auch mal darüber hinwegsehen können. Um das Argument der "Ausnahme" und dem "Rattenschwanz dahinter" direkt wieder zu entkräften, was viele jetzt gerne bringen: Du kannst dir ja für dich selber eine Grenze für Ausnahmen setzen, z.B.: "2 rare Gems lasse ich durchgehen" oder "1 nicht ganz optimale Vz ist immer noch in Ordnung"... 

Im Grunde genommen ist es aber natürlich dir überlassen, wie hoch du die Anforderungen für "deinen" Raid steckst. Wenn du da tatsächlich so rigoros mit umgehen möchtest und damit Erfolg hast, muss man die Methode dahinter nicht zwangsweise gut heißen, aber der Erfolg gibt dir letztendlich dann halt doch irgendwo Recht, wie man so schön sagt. 

In diesem Sinne
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Du hast recht damit, dass Rechschaffenen Schwächung ein Top DeBuff ist. Zum Glück können das nur Tank Paladine und keine Retris die durch Göttlich Sturm mehrere Targets treffen. Auch Warris oder Druiden haben ihre Fähigkeit verlernt, welche durch einen einfachen AE Spell ausgelöst wird. Ich glaube das muss Blizzard nochmal was überarbeiten.
> 
> Als Pala hast Du von Haus aus ~40% Blockwertung. Kommt der Procc zum tragen sind wir bei 70%. Weis nicht was für Gedanken man sich da groß machen muss um einen Schlag nicht voll ab zu bekommen.
> 
> ...




"Du hast recht damit, dass Rechschaffenen Schwächung ein Top DeBuff ist. Zum Glück können das nur Tank Paladine und keine Retris die durch Göttlich Sturm mehrere Targets treffen. Auch Warris oder Druiden haben ihre Fähigkeit verlernt, welche durch einen einfachen AE Spell ausgelöst wird. Ich glaube das muss Blizzard nochmal was überarbeiten."

Bei Dir skillen also Retris Rechtschaffene Schwächung mit? Ich kenne nur wenige die das machen - manche haben das früher für PvP noch geskillt, aber für Raids?  ok.


"Was Abrechnung angeht. Im Raid hast Du ~60%+ Avoid. Das Fenster in dem Abrechnung procct ist somit relativ hoch, bedenkt man die Tatsache, dass es 8 sek hält und nicht dauerhaft aktiv sein kann."

Nochmals hast Du Dir mal den Tooltip von Abrechnung durchgelesen?`und dann procct es bei Dir relativ hoch? Treffern den Du ausweichst oder welche Du parrierst lösen den Proc nämlich nicht aus - schon klar oder?


"2 Sockel Rot & Blau
Set Bonus wäre 9 Ausdauer
Du haust 2x 30 Ausdauer rein und hast am Ende 60 Ausdauer.
Ich haue 1x 30 Ausdauer und 10 Parry/Ausdauer rein. Dann kommt am Ende 10 Parry + 54 Ausdauer raus.
Am Ende wirft sich die Frage auf ob sich die 6 Ausdauer gegen die 10 Parry bei 41k HP und 20k HiTs der Bosse mehr lohnen.
Ja Du hast Recht - tun sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ."

Du kannst also Gems nutzen die 10 Parry und 24 Ausdauer geben?  wow. Die kannte ich noch nicht.  Dachte immer die hätten 10 Parry und 15 Ausdauer.
Dein Beispiel also 

2 x  30  Ausdauer   =  60 Ausdauer
1 x  30  Ausdauer  +  10 Parry & 15 Ausdauer    =   10 Parry &  45 Ausdauer

sind schon mal 15 Ausdauer unterschied und nicht wie Du rechnest 6 Ausdauer.   

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass Heilige Pflicht die Ausdauer um 8% steigert.  Kampfexperte nochmals 6%, Segen des Refugiums 10% etc.  Haben also 24%.

60 x 1,24  =  75
45 x 1,24  =  55,8

Da sind es schon mal fast 20 Ausdauer unterschied.   Und was sind 10 Parrierwertung?  0,14% Parry? So in dem Dreh müsste das doch liegen.

Also wenn Du schon rechnest, dann bitte richtig und nicht mit erfundenen Steinchen.  


PS: Und nein ich kopiere keine Skillung von irgendwelchen Leuten, weil ich denke die sind toll.  Ich schaue mir aber zumindest meine Fähigkeiten kann und rechne gegen. Dass Du Probleme mit dem Rechnen hast, hat man bei Deinem Beispiel ja gesehen.

Und im Übrigen geht es mir nicht darum, Dich davon zu überzeugen welche Skillung besser ist oder welche Gems mehr Sinn machen, sondern lediglich möchte ich Dir vor Gesicht halten, dass wenn Du schon so arrogant bist und glaubst nur die Besten der Besten wären für Deine random Raids gerade gut genug, solltest Du doch bei Dir selbst auch nicht mit anderem Maß messen oder?


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Selten so einen Mistgelesen, sagt dir der begriff "Blockcap" etwas? Nein? der Wert 102,irgendwas%? Auch nicht? Du weißt nicht, wieso man Hit sockelt? Weil treffen muss man ja nicht als Pala um Aggro zu machen? das müssen nur Krieger. Parry sockeln ist sinnlos?  HEy dank DR geben 10 Dodge nur noch 0,15 Ausweichen und 10 Parry 0,2% mehr parrieren, was ich da wohl nehme.
> Und wegen der Glyphe, warst du schonmal PdoK Anub Addtank?
> da muss ich dem TE mal recht geben, obwohl die Skillung echt verkorst ist
> 
> ...




Wenn Du nicht verstehst was ich sage, dann frag doch nach.

Mit Sicherheit weiss ich was Blockcap ist.  Was hat das mit Abrechnung zu tun?  In meinen Augen macht Abrechnung dann erst Recht kaum noch Sinn da 5 Punkte zu verballern.

Parry Sockeln wenn ich schon am Blockcap bin und dann lieber Ausdauer sockeln könnte?  Denke darüber lässt sich in der Tat streiten.  (siehe oben Beispiel Rechnung)

Baut der Pala seine Aggro mit Whitedamage auf? Verfehlen Schild der Rechtschaffenheit, Weihe, Siegel mit zu wenig Trefferwertung? Ist bei einem Tank oberste Priorität ans Hit Cap zu kommen?


und wegen einem einzige Boss verzichtet man lieber zB auf eine besser Chance beim Spotten?  Hmm.. denke auch darüber kann man streiten.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Nershul schrieb:


> 1. Achievements
> Der Trend, dass ein gepostetes Achievement ausreichend sein kann, um einen Spieler ausreichend bewerten zu können ist mir ein absoluter Dorn im Auge. Klar ist, dass man sich natürlich an irgendwas orientieren muss, um wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben. Aber diese AVs finde ich dafür einfach unbrauchbar. Nur weil sich jmd einen PdK25er-AV "erschlichen" hat, heißt das leider noch lange nicht, dass er a) seinen Char ausreichend beherrscht oder b) gar die Bosse zur Genüge kennt, um gute bis sehr gute Leistungen bringen zu können. Im Umkehrschluss kann ein Char ohne den Erfolg um einiges besser geeignet sein, als jemand mit.
> Als Anhaltspunkt find ich das noch in Ordnung, aber jemanden von vorn herein auszuschließen, weil das AV fehlt, ist in meinen Augen der falsche Weg.



Ich lasse mir die AVs nicht posten. In meinem DnD steht lediglich, dass ich die 10er Clear AVs der ensprechenden Instanz die ich besuche Vorraussetze. Das nur mal vorweg.

Als Beispiel nehmen wir einen Invite für PdK 25er. 2 Hexer stehen neben mir und ich kann nur noch einen mitnehmen. (Dies ist so auch passiert)

Spieler A hat das gängige PdK Gear. Außerdem besagten seine AVs, dass PdK 10er & 25er clear hat. Der Dolch blinkt mir mit 50 Spellpower entgegen und auf den Armschienen hängen 23 Spellpower neben einem 19 ZM GEM. Weitere AVs kann der Spieler nur in Naxx vorweise und der Ulduar Content die ersten 4 Bosse im 25er.

Spieler B ist ein WL der außer den Triumph Händen noch nichts vorweisen kann, was ansatzweise PdK zuzuordnen ist. Sein 2h Stab aus Ulduar ist mit 81 Spellpower versehe und die alten GEMs im Ulduar Gear wurden gegen epische Steinchen ausgetauscht. Die restlichen Verzauberungen sind auf dem aktuellen maximal Stand. Im PdK Content hat der Junge leider nichts vorzuweisen und der Whisper "Ich habe 2 Monate ausgesetzt" scheint dies zu bestätigen. *ich klicke auf die Ulduar Achievments* 10er HM Clear - Protodrache. 25er die Wächter bis auf Mimiron im HM clear.

Ich schiebe Spieler B in die Gruppe und entferne Spieler A mit einem "/ra Range DDs komplett" aus dem Raid. Den einen Satz schafft Spieler A noch dem Raid zu sagen "alter was nimmst den scheiß lowbob mit?" ... weitere Whisper wie "du spasst hast doch keine ahnung" folgen (auf Azshara darf man sich als Raidleiter genug solcher Whisper antun). Spieler B schreibst mich an "Komm nimm den mit ich spiel nur noch aus Fun." - mach ich natürlich nicht.
Seit 3min ist einer der Mages offline. Ich invite Spieler A "geht doch ey" ist der erste Kommentar im Raidchat. Der Whisper folgt "nimmst den lowbob mit?" - Ich schweige. Bei Anub droppt das Caster Trinket. Wie es die Mutter des Zufalls will würfelt mein Freund Spieler A eine 92 und spammt den Raidchat mit "meins yeah" zu. Spieler B würfelt eine 97 - ein Grinsen zaubert sich in mein Gesicht. Bedenke ich doch, dass Spieler A keinen Schaden auf die Kobolde, die Sukkis od Infernals gemacht hat. Abgesehen davon zeigte das gepostete Failmeter 13 Stacks des Infernal AEs an (Schattenfurie?) und der Tod durch "nicht moven" mit den Kommentaren "alter was is das für scheiß heal" beim PvP Event und den Twins sitzt noch immer in meinem Kopf.

Spieler A postet den DMG Meter auf Anub - 7% vor Spieler B und der Satz "warum bekommt der lowbob jetzt das ding?". Zu seinem Unglück postet direkt ein Spieler das Fail Meter Overall - Spieler A 37 / Spieler B 3. Grinsend gebe ich Spieler B sein Item und schenke ihm die Trophäe von Anub. Er freut sich über den 2er Bonus und Spieler A droht mir "alter was solln der scheiß ??? ignore ey" - *gut, muss ich das nicht mehr machen*, aber er erhält dennoch den Ehrenplatz als Irgnore Mmber 38. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein Mensch sich soviel Twinks erstellt nur um zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Achievments sagen nicht viel aus. Gerade die aus PdK. Ulduar HMs aus der Zeit ohne PdK zeigen aber einiges. Jeden Spieler der kein Ulduar Achievment hat oder nur ein PdK ohne PdOK frage ich ob es ein Mainchar ist. Die Antwort "Nein" führt idR. zu einem Kick aus der Gruppe, sofern das Gear durch schlechte Verzauberungen oder Sockel auffällt. Solche Maßnahmen mögen auf anderen Servern vielleicht abartig klingen - auf Azshara ist es Alltag!


----------



## Nershul (26. November 2009)

> Also wenn Du schon rechnest, dann bitte richtig und nicht mit erfundenen Steinchen.



Wenn du schon rechnest, dann vergiss wenigstens nicht den *SOCKELBONUS*. Ich sage ja immer: Lesen, denken, verstehen, posten... daran sollten sich mehr Leute halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Rechnung war absolut korrekt
1x 30 Ausdauer + 10 Parry/15 Ausdauer + 9 Ausdauer-Sockelbonus = 30+15+9 = 54
2x 30 Ausdauer = 60

Selbst wenn du nun noch die Skalierung von Talenten und Refugium mit einberechnest, kommst du auf:

54 + 24% = 66,96 (67)
60 + 24% = 74,40 (74)

eine Unterschied von gerademal 7 Ausdauer, also 70 HP, das ist gelinde gesagt gar nix. Da sind die 0,1x% Parry (bin mir grad nicht sicher) als AVOID finde ich tatsächlich mehr wert, gerade, wenn man eh schon einen mehr als ausreichenden HP-Pool besitzt.


----------



## Huntermoon (26. November 2009)

@TE: Bei so viel ordnung, warum haste da keine eigene Gilde?^^


----------



## handzumgrus (26. November 2009)

bin ich froh dass mit Kater Clysm dieser Random Wahn endlich aufhört


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> bin ich froh dass mit Kater Clysm dieser Random Wahn endlich aufhört



Weil?


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> "2 Sockel Rot & Blau
> *Set Bonus wäre 9 Ausdauer
> *Du haust 2x 30 Ausdauer rein und hast am Ende 60 Ausdauer.
> Ich haue 1x 30 Ausdauer und 10 Parry/Ausdauer rein. Dann kommt am Ende 10 Parry + 54 Ausdauer raus.
> ...



Wenn Du spielst wie Du liest und rechnest, hoffe ich das Dein Raidleiter Dich nicht zum MT macht. Hab Dir etwas markiert was minimal wichtig ist und was Du bei Deinem ganzen Gear wohl nicht beachtet hast. Sonst würdest auf die ganzen "geschenkten" Stats nicht verzichten. Gott wäre mir das peinlich.

Deine dumme Frage auf Parry hat bereits ein Member einige Beiträge vorher beantwortet:
[Gerti]: Hey dank DR geben 10 Dodge nur noch 0,15 Ausweichen und 10 Parry 0,2% mehr parrieren

Ich kenn da noch nen Satz mit Steinchen für Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat was mit nem Glashaus zu tun.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @TE: Bei so viel ordnung, warum haste da keine eigene Gilde?^^



Ist bereits im Aufbau. Habe meine alte wegen internen Problemen verlassen und selber eine gegründet. Letzte Woche war der erste Raidtag in PdOK und direkt 2 down. Faction liegt heute + Twins, sofern alle das machen was man ihnen sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Huntermoon (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ist bereits im Aufbau. Habe meine alte wegen internen Problemen verlassen und selber eine gegründet. Letzte Woche war der erste Raidtag in PdOK und direkt 2 down. Faction liegt heute + Twins, sofern alle das machen was man ihnen sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok, das ist schön^^

Aber stehts bei euch aufm Server wirklich so schlecht um die Randoms, das man da so mit der Holzhammermethode ran muss?


----------



## Nershul (26. November 2009)

> Achievments sagen nicht viel aus. Gerade die aus PdK. Ulduar HMs aus der Zeit ohne PdK zeigen aber einiges. Jeden Spieler der kein Ulduar Achievment hat oder nur ein PdK ohne PdOK frage ich ob es ein Mainchar ist. Die Antwort "Nein" führt idR. zu einem Kick aus der Gruppe, sofern das Gear durch schlechte Verzauberungen oder Sockel auffällt. Solche Maßnahmen mögen auf anderen Servern vielleicht abartig klingen - auf Azshara ist es Alltag!



Sehe ich ähnlich wie du, nur bildet das eben auch nicht immer die Wahrheit ab. Im Endeffekt hast du natürlich in der geschilderten kleinen Story völlig richtig entschieden und das sogar eher in meinem Sinne: PdK25er-Clear hat leider leider keine allzu große Bedeutung. Ulduar HM mit Sicherheit schon mehr, allerdings habe ich das auch nicht vorzuweisen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich habe Ulduar mit meinem jetzigen Mainchar noch nie von innen gesehen. Das macht mich aber trotzdem nicht zu einem schlechten Spieler (hoffe ich *gg*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber gut, das sind tatsächlich Einzelschicksale und auf die kannst du bei einem 25er-Raid verständlicherweise nicht immer eingehen, das verstehe ich durchaus. 

Für mich bleibt hängen, dass du dich glückerweise nicht auf die AVs verlässt und das wiederum finde ich lobenswert. Bei mir auf Taerar gibt es diesen Trend nämlich leider häufiger, dass nur gepostete AVs die Raidteilnahme ermöglichen. Wie viele Vollhonks wie dein Spieler A rumlaufen, ist teilweise beschämend. 

Im Endeffekt hilft aber nur eines gegen solche Leute: Eine Gute Gilde oder Stammgruppe finden bzw. sich wenigstens auf Friendlists verlassen. Tatsächlichen Random-Raids trete ich nur noch mit Twinks bei, wo mir die IDs einfach nicht so wichtig sind. Ausnahmen sind, wenn ich von jemandem auf meiner FL gefragt werde, dann lasse ich mich ab und an auch mal auf den einen oder anderen Random-Raid mit meinem Main ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (26. November 2009)

Equip Checks sind sowieso Lächerlich und werden völlig überbewertet.Lieber Skill Checks machen.


----------



## cortez338 (26. November 2009)

Omg man muss bei dir alle gems epic haben ??? findest das nicht leicht übertrieben ich geb doch nicht 300 g für 2 Sockel aus obwohl ich genau weiß das sie: 
a) kaum einen Unterschied zu den blauen bringen
b)man eh sehr schnell besseres Equip bekommt


----------



## Nershul (26. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Equip Checks sind sowieso Lächerlich und werden völlig überbewertet.Lieber Skill Checks machen.


Wenn man das nur könnte, ich wär happy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da das ein Wunschtraum bleiben wird, ist jeder Random-Raid ein Ü-Ei, man weiss nie so genau was wirklich drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Huntermoon:
Also auf Taerar sind Random-Raid gerade auf PdK25er keine allzu grandiose Idee, wenn einem die ID wirklich wichtig ist. Es sind natürlich nicht alle schlecht, aber ein Großteil wiped spätestens bei den Faction Champs, so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Nershul schrieb:


> Wenn du schon rechnest, dann vergiss wenigstens nicht den *SOCKELBONUS*. Ich sage ja immer: Lesen, denken, verstehen, posten... daran sollten sich mehr Leute halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hast Recht den Sockelbonus habe ich übersehen.  Aber wo genau stand, dass ich bei einem Sockelbonus von +9 Ausdauer 2x 30 Ausdauer bevorzugen würde?


----------



## Freakypriest (26. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Aber stehts bei euch aufm Server wirklich so schlecht um die Randoms, das man da so mit der Holzhammermethode ran muss?



nich schlecht aber es sind einfach soviele, umso mehr sind welche dabei die sich was einbilden etc...


----------



## Nershul (26. November 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Hast Recht den Sockelbonus habe ich übersehen.  Aber wo genau stand, dass ich bei einem Sockelbonus von +9 Ausdauer 2x 30 Ausdauer bevorzugen würde?


Das wiederum weiss ich auch nicht, da sollten wir auf Uratak warten. Ich meine du hattest irgendwo mal geäußert, du würdest auschließlich 30 Stamina Gems nutzen... Kann das sein!? Wie dem auch sei, es ist auch kein schrecklicher Fehler bei dieser KOnstellation 2x 30 Ausdauer reinzupacken. Die 0,2% (wenn das denn stimmt!?) Parry mehr oder weniger werden auch kaum "spielentscheidend" sein. 

Selbst wenn man das aufs gesamte Gear hochrechnet wären es bei sagen wir mal 5 derart lohnenden Sockelboni 1% Parry oder 350HP... Parry wäre sicher etwas mehr wert, aber die 350HP können im Extremfall auch mal fehlen. Das ist dann wirklich pures Theorycrafting.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Equip Checks sind sowieso Lächerlich und werden völlig überbewertet.Lieber Skill Checks machen.



Skill-Checks? wie das? In Dalaran über den Brunnen hüpfen? Schieß los^^


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ok, das ist schön^^
> 
> Aber stehts bei euch aufm Server wirklich so schlecht um die Randoms, das man da so mit der Holzhammermethode ran muss?



Es gibt viel schund ja. Wie gesagt mache die Raids Random seit BC. Angefangen bei Kara über SSC bis zum BT. Alles dabei gewesen. Zu WoTLK auch in Naxx angefangen und alles bis PdOK mitgenommen. 10er bis 25er. Mitlerweile halt nur noch 25er.
Ich gehe häufig mit, bei der "Konkurenz" unter anderem Namen. Was teilweise im TS abläuft ist grausam und das Spielverhalten der Leute unter aller Sau. Selbst die Raidleader bringen hier und da geile Aktionen. Reicht von Leute flamen bis hin zu Ninjaloot von Mounts. Aber auch die ruhigen Raids die alle mitnehmen und dann doch noch bei Kel versagen gibt es. Wir haben Raidleiter die über 2 ACCs ihren Twink equipen und Raidleiter die im TS nichts sagen oder nichmal ein TS haben und es stellen lassen. Wir haben Raidleiter für PdOK 25er die nichmal 25er PdK clear haben. Wir haben Spieler die sich nach dem Loot verpissen und Spieler die sich BoEs entlocken lassen - auch wenn es net mehr geht oO. Nur um Gold zu machen. Wir haben Spieler die alles besser wissen und nicht das befolgen was man sagt und Spieler die garnichts wissen. Spieler die im Fight AFK gehen und zum Loot da sind. Spieler die im Raid ihre Mama um heiße Milch bitten und Spieler die Frauen dumm anmachen, sofern diese im TS was sagen. Azshara hat sie alle und es werden immer mehr - deshalb müssen wir so sortieren. Schätzungsweise versagen pro Raid ID ~5 Raids bei den Twins im 25er PdK und 10 Raids bei Anub. Auch ich hatte schon zwei Raids wo die Spieler trotz Gear und AVs divers abkacken und gleich oder unter den 2.800 DPS meines Tank Palas liegen. Traurig aber wahr!


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Wenn Du spielst wie Du liest und rechnest, hoffe ich das Dein Raidleiter Dich nicht zum MT macht. Hab Dir etwas markiert was minimal wichtig ist und was Du bei Deinem ganzen Gear wohl nicht beachtet hast. Sonst würdest auf die ganzen "geschenkten" Stats nicht verzichten. Gott wäre mir das peinlich.
> 
> Deine dumme Frage auf Parry hat bereits ein Member einige Beiträge vorher beantwortet:
> [Gerti]: Hey dank DR geben 10 Dodge nur noch 0,15 Ausweichen und 10 Parry 0,2% mehr parrieren
> ...




dank DR ist Dodge weniger wert als Parry?   Dann muss ich die Patchnotes 3.2 aber falsch verstanden haben.

Und ab wann greift DR bei Dodge?   



Du sprichst von peinlich?  Oh ich habe da was überlesen, einen Sockelbonus und ich habe ja vorher auch gesagt man solle auf Sockelboni verzichten?   Wo denn?

Ist klar,  dann zeig mir doch mal wo ich bei meinem Gear auf einen Sockelbonus von +9 Ausdauer verzichtet habe?


----------



## Huntermoon (26. November 2009)

Nershul schrieb:


> @Huntermoon:
> Also auf Taerar sind Random-Raid gerade auf PdK25er keine allzu grandiose Idee, wenn einem die ID wirklich wichtig ist. Es sind natürlich nicht alle schlecht, aber ein Großteil wiped spätestens bei den Faction Champs, so meine Erfahrung.


Naja, ich geh ich geh ATM nurnoch Heros fürs Tank-EQ und Marken und Ony10 Random, PDK und Ony25 mit der Gilde, Alles andere, auser Ulduar 25, würd mir wenig bringen, und Ulduar25 ist mir ums mit Randoms zu gehen einfach zu lang und zu streßig...

Achja, mir fällt grad noch was ein: Ulduar HM Erfolge werden bei uns afaik schon verkauft, ähnlich wie vor WOTLK das ZA mount...


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Omg man muss bei dir alle gems epic haben ??? findest das nicht leicht übertrieben ich geb doch nicht 300 g für 2 Sockel aus obwohl ich genau weiß das sie:
> a) kaum einen Unterschied zu den blauen bringen
> b)man eh sehr schnell besseres Equip bekommt



Dann geh doch nicht mit raiden. Bekommst doch mit dem nächsten Patch eh bessere Equip. Und danach, und danach,...


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Dann geh doch nicht mit raiden. Bekommst doch mit dem nächsten Patch eh bessere Equip. Und danach, und danach,...



hihihi, lass mich dein Fanboy sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> hihihi, lass mich dein Fanboy sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke, aber lasses lieber. Das wort Fanboy stößt bei manchen im Forum böse auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Fanboy-würdig sind die Beiträge von Damokles!


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Dann geh doch nicht mit raiden. Bekommst doch mit dem nächsten Patch eh bessere Equip. Und danach, und danach,...



hihihi, lass mich dein Fanboy sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele

grml. doppelt -.-


----------



## Nershul (26. November 2009)

@Aremetes & Uratak
Ich bin auch jemand, der gerne schnell emotional reagiert, aber im Endeffekt bringt es keinem von euch etwas, wenn ihr euch jetzt nach Herzenslust anfangt zu flamen. Mein Vorschlag wäre also: Lasst es doch einfach bleiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Huntermoon:
Das fand ich beim ZA-Mount schon schrecklich, aber die Unsitte auf AVs hat sich auf Taerar noch nicht verbreitet zum Glück. Raidtechnisch ist der Server sowieso eher zurückgeblieben. Die Allyseite hat soweit ich weiss vor kurzem ihre letzte halbwegs erfolgreiche Raidgilde verloren und die Hordeseite hat jetzt auch keine Hardcore-Pros vorzuweisen. (Ich finds im Übrigen auch nicht schlimm, so haben wir auch keine Fanbois aufm Server ^^)

@Diminishing Return bei Dodge/Parry
Der DR setzt bei Dodge tatsächlich später ein, als er es bei Parry tut. Demnach ist 1 Punkt Dodgerating erstmal "mehr wert", als es 1 Punkt "Parryrating" ist. Aber auch das ist pures Theorycrafting meiner Ansicht nacht. Explizit Dodge oder Parry sockeln macht eh kaum noch ein Tank und ob ich jetzt 10 Rating hiervon oder 10 davon nehme, macht im Endeffekt dann irgendwann in der Summe 0,38% aus.... Am Boss stehen und trotzdem 4 Hits hintereinander kassieren, dann helfen die 0,38% auch nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (26. November 2009)

Nershul schrieb:


> @Huntermoon:
> Das fand ich beim ZA-Mount schon schrecklich, aber die Unsitte auf AVs hat sich auf Taerar noch nicht verbreitet zum Glück. Raidtechnisch ist der Server sowieso eher zurückgeblieben. Die Allyseite hat soweit ich weiss vor kurzem ihre letzte halbwegs erfolgreiche Raidgilde verloren und die Hordeseite hat jetzt auch keine Hardcore-Pros vorzuweisen. (Ich finds im Übrigen auch nicht schlimm, so haben wir auch keine Fanbois aufm Server ^^)


Bei sowas frag ich mich immer, wo die leute SOVIEL geld dafür her haben, glaub damal hat das maount iwas um 25k gold gekostet, die erfolge mehr als doppel so viel...


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> dank DR ist Dodge weniger wert als Parry? Dann muss ich die Patchnotes 3.2 aber falsch verstanden haben.
> 
> Und ab wann greift DR bei Dodge?
> 
> ...



Schau Aremetis. Das ist der Punkt den ich meine. Du liest irgend was und blubberst daher. Hast keinen Schimmer von Änderungen usw.. Wenn Dein "Vorbild" vergisst Dich auf dem laufenden zu halten, bist Du es auch nicht. Nochmal - nutz das was Du weist als Basis aber nimm Dir die Zeit selber Erfahrungen zu sammeln und pass den Char Deiner Spielweise an. Du bist einfach nicht der Spieler, den Du als "Vorbild" irgendwo siehst - Du bist Du!

Du hast mir irgendwo erklären wollen, dass meine Sockel scheiße sind und meine Skillung und überhaubt wäre Ausdauer > All als Paladin. Wie gesagt bahalt die Meinung aber nimm die bitte den nächsten Absatz noch zu Herzen.

Dieses "Überlesen" scheint öfter bei Dir einzutreten? Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darf ich fragen - spielst Du mit Addons die Raidunterstüzend sind? Abgesehen von Omen und PallyPower. Ich hab mal einen brutalen Tip für Dich, wie Du ein besseres Gefühl für Dich, Deine Klasse und Raids entwickelst - schalt sie aus! Ich selber spiele seit Classic fast ohne Addons - als Raidleiter (Omen, PP & Recount). Mag fatal, dumm, naiv usw. klingen aber es läuft und das ganz gut. Du lernst dadurch Deinen Char und dessen Macken schneller kennen ohne auf Theorie Scheiß achten zu müssen den irgendwer von sich gibt. Oft habe ich mit neuen T-Sets an Skillungen gearbeitet und Hundertfach Gold beim Klassenlehrer gelassen. Lernen tust Du nur von Dir selber bzw. dem was Deinem Char passiert. Wenn am Ende das selber Ergebniss steht wie in einem Forum - dann ist es doch gut. Wenn Du aus der Grundlage eines Forum etwas entwickelt hast womit Du mehr erreichst - umso besser!

Der Nebeneffekt der ganzen Aktion ist, dass WoW noch im Raid teilweise eine Herrausforderung stellt. Ich muss mitdenken - Entscheidungen selber treffen usw. und zwar im Sinne meiner Aufgabe als Tank od. Heal (ich kann kein DD spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bzw. für 24 andere Spieler. DAS macht zumindest dieses langsam ausgelutschte Spiel etwas spannender.

Was das DR auf Ausweichen angeht. Mit 28% unbuffed bin ich da schon drüber. Somit lohnt sich für mich Parry mehr als Ausweichen. Daher die Sockel. und den SetBonus für Ausdauer oder Parry nehm ich halt immer mit. Einzig die SetBoni für Ausweichen bin ich grad am überlegen zu vernachläsigen.


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Schau Aremetis. Das ist der Punkt den ich meine. Du liest irgend was und blubberst daher. Hast keinen Schimmer von Änderungen usw.. Wenn Dein "Vorbild" vergisst Dich auf dem laufenden zu halten, bist Du es auch nicht. Nochmal - nutz das was Du weist als Basis aber nimm Dir die Zeit selber Erfahrungen zu sammeln und pass den Char Deiner Spielweise an. Du bist einfach nicht der Spieler, den Du als "Vorbild" irgendwo siehst - Du bist Du!
> Du hast mir irgendwo erklären wollen, dass meine Sockel scheiße sind und meine Skillung und überhaubt wäre Ausdauer > All als Paladin. Wie gesagt bahalt die Meinung aber nimm die bitte den nächsten Absatz noch zu Herzen.
> Dieses "Überlesen" scheint öfter bei Dir einzutreten? Spass
> 
> ...



Wovon redest Du bitte?  Ich habe keinen Schimmer von Änderungen?  Welche denn? Ich habe die Patch Notes gelesen - Du auch?   

Und ich weiss gar nicht wieso Du immer auf den Tripp kommst, dass ich irgendwelchen Vorbildern nacheifere?   Ich spiele meinen Pala Tank von Anfang an als Tank - habe ihn sogar als Tank gelevelt. Wie kommst Du also darauf, dass ich einfach irgendwelchen Leuten irgendwas nach mache?  Weil ich mich mit der Thematik Theorycrafting und meiner Charakterklasse auseinander setze?

Wo habe ich denn behauptet dass Ausdauer > All als Paladin ist?  Nirgends - bitte dichte nicht irgendwas dazu nur damit Du Deine Argumentation unterstützen möchtest.

Danke für die Tipps wie ich meine Klasse in Raids spielen soll, danke dass ich diese Tipps von Dir bekomme.  Ich spiele den Tank ja erst seit gestern und auch nur nach Anweisungen die ich als Fanboy bei meinen Vorbilder gelesen habe..........


----------



## Huntermoon (26. November 2009)

@Aremetis: Gibts eigentlich nen Speziellen Grund warum du Zwei 80er Palas hast?


----------



## LongD (26. November 2009)

@ Aremetis und Uratak

Ich find eure Diskussion ja echt interessant, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es hier das Falsche Thema ist, da es um Random-Raids gehen soll. 

@ Uratak

Finde deine Regeln schon sehr hart, aber größtenteils richtig. 

Größtenteils heißt: Im Bezug auf Equip / AV: PDK 10/25 normal, da muss nicht alles absolut spitze sein. 

Zum Thema HERO-Version: Erst mal ein DICKES RESPEKT diese Raids Random clear zu machen!!! Da muss auch, wie du schreibst, alles passen sonst klappt das einfach nicht!!

Deine Loot-regeln sind ein bisschen komisch, aber ich würde sie auch akzepieren, bis auf das "gelockte" für einen der sich besonders hervorgehoben hat. Komisch aus dem Grund, das es in einem 25er sehr sehr schwer ist, da jemand rauszufilter. Weiter deine Reihenfolge von Trophäen, zuerst die heiler und Tanks....mh das kann man in einer Randomgruppe nicht bringen finde ich. 

Ansonsten sehr gute Regeln was auch vom erfolg bestätigt wird!!


So long Dlong


----------



## Mäuserich (26. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @Aremetis: Gibts eigentlich nen Speziellen Grund warum du Zwei 80er Palas hast?


Hey, keine diskriminierung hier!

Hab auch 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @Aremetis: Gibts eigentlich nen Speziellen Grund warum du Zwei 80er Palas hast?




Ich wollte auch mal einen Heiler haben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Nicht auf den Retri Spec verzichten und Priester, Schami und Druide nicht leveln.  Schlimm?


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Skill-Checks? wie das? In Dalaran über den Brunnen hüpfen? Schieß los^^



hihi ^^


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Hey, keine diskriminierung hier!
> 
> Hab auch 2
> 
> ...



Ich glaub, das sollte keine Diskriminierung sein.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

@ Aremetis - Hab nochmal alle Beiträge von Dir durchgelesen. In einem räts Du mir von GEMs mit Hit & Parry ab, da es ja Stats für Krieger wären. Daraus habe ich wohl irgendwie geschlussfolgert, dass Du auf Ausdauer gehst. Die Tatsache, dass Ausweichen aufgrund des DR meißt schwachsinnig wäre tat ihren Teil dazu. Falls Du nun aber nicht rein Ausdauer sockelst ... was bleibt dann? Stärke/Ausdauer? Waffenkunde/Ausdauer? DefRating/Ausdauer? Dann kläre mich mal bitte auf.

@ LongD - Danke. Loot "gerecht" zu verteilen ist immer schwer. Irgendo juckt es doch einen, egal wie man es macht. Hab schon alles probiert über komplett FFA bis DKP und ein Item pro Spieler. Immer jammert einer.


----------



## LongD (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> @ LongD - Danke. Loot "gerecht" zu verteilen ist immer schwer. Irgendo juckt es doch einen, egal wie man es macht. Hab schon alles probiert über komplett FFA bis DKP und ein Item pro Spieler. Immer jammert einer.



Jo klar das stimm, einer (naja im 25er eher mehr) füllt (fühlen) sich immer benachteiligt. 

Ich mach i.d.r nur Random-gruppen für ulduar 10er, 25er raids sind mir zu streßig. Und für PDK hab ich jeweils ne stammgruppe. 

Das gute bei meinen Random-Raids ist, das ich noch 2 RL-Freunde dabei habe (immer) und wir so das "führen" gemeinsam machen. 

Loot-Verteilung: 1-100 = Firstneed // 101-200 = Secondneed wenn jemand schon was hatte hat sich hinten anzustellen oder das mit seinem gegenwürfler auszumachen.  Sollte es dabei zu streß kommen, schalte ich mich ein. 

Auswahl der Leute: Da ich im normalfall keine HM-Run mache (bin nicht so ein efolgsgeiler Typ) schau ich kurz ins arsenal ob das Equip passt und dann wird geladen. 

Wenn wir HM machen, schau ich auch nach AV, wobei ich aber nicht genau drauf achte ob er jeden erfolg hat oder nicht, (da ich selber auch nicht viele habe)

Aber ansonsten komme ich mit meinen Random raids bis zu Yoggi, wobei ich leider noch nciht das vergnügen hatte ihn zu legen.... naja egal das wird auch noch passieren. 


So long Dlong


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

LongD schrieb:


> Jo klar das stimm, einer (naja im 25er eher mehr) füllt (fühlen) sich immer benachteiligt.
> 
> Ich mach i.d.r nur Random-gruppen für ulduar 10er, 25er raids sind mir zu streßig. Und für PDK hab ich jeweils ne stammgruppe.
> 
> ...



Jo. Yogg kann sehr nervig sein. Immer wieder wunderbar mit 25 Randoms. Kannst locker 1 Stunde einplanen bis der liegt. Selbst wenn ihn theoretisch jeder kennst und schon meißt PdK Gear hat.
Ich mache die Raids alleine. Falls ich mal wegen Job keine Zeit habe übernimmt die ein Kollege komplett.

10er hab ich komplett aufgegeben. Die sind mir zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LongD (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Jo. Yogg kann sehr nervig sein. Immer wieder wunderbar mit 25 Randoms. Kannst locker 1 Stunde einplanen bis der liegt. Selbst wenn ihn theoretisch jeder kennst und schon meißt PdK Gear hat.
> Ich mache die Raids alleine. Falls ich mal wegen Job keine Zeit habe übernimmt die ein Kollege komplett.
> 
> 10er hab ich komplett aufgegeben. Die sind mir zu langweilig
> ...




Ach hör mir auch mit Yoggi, da bekomm ich schon wieder das riesen Kotzen, wenn 1 ddler meint er muss in alle wolken rennen und es einfach nur verplant. ach was man nicth alles schönes erlebt mit randoms  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja gut 10er find ich jetzt nicht langeweilig, da ich einfach sehr viel spaß habe beim Raiden, aber mir jedesmal 22 Leute zu suchen, dafür ist mir meine "freizeit" zu schade, da geh ich lieber selber wo mit und hab keinen streß beim Gruppenaufbau.....ja bin ein fauler Hund......und streß hab ich schon beim arbeiten genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long Dlong


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Du musst die Wolken halt gut erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Machste bestimmt auch. Ich handhabe das so im 25er:

"Ihr seht diese 6 Neon grünen Plüsch Wolken im Raum? 2 gehören immer zusammen - eine im und eine gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. 2 im Teich, 2 direkt danaben und 2 außen. Das bedeutet die kreuzen sich irgendwann. Warum ich das erzähle hat einen einfachen Grund. Wenn ihr sie berührt kommen dort Adds raus und wir Wipen in Phase Eins. Jedes Add was automatisch aus ihnen rauskommt muss in der Mitte des Teiches getötet werden. Jeder Spieler wird direkt namentlich per Emot erwähnt und zeigt damit eigentlich sich und allen anderen, dass er kein Movement hat. Meine Oma kann vor den Wolken rückwärts weglaufen und überrundet die dann immer noch!"
*kurze Pause*
"Hat jemand Fragen zu Phase Eins?"
*Fragen abwarten*
"Leute in Phase Eine müsst ihr nichts machen außer Adds in der Mitte töten und den Rollstuhlwolken ausweichen! Jeder Spieler ist für sich selber verantwortlich. Keine Lemming Aktion!"

In der Regel reicht das. Wenn der Raid down geht in Phase Eine - sich selber ein Symbol geben und Rückwärts vor einer Wolke weggehen. Jeden Auffordern das zu sehen. Schlimmstenfalls im 2ten Try haben es die Leute verstanden.

Ein häufiger Fehler ist, dass die Leute die Partikel Dichte runter gedreht haben und die Wolken dadurch kleiner werden. Darauf hinweisen und jedem Spieler klar machen, dass min. 10m Abstand zu den Wolken eingehalten werden muss. Fällt Dir ein Spieler auf der auf Risiko spielt direkt im TS beim Try ansprechen. DIe Leute überlegen sich 3x ob sie negativ erwähnt werden wollen oder aufpassen.


----------



## slook (26. November 2009)

ah unser toller channel 2 spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz geil das du immer raids anbietest

aber: du meinst wirklich wie die healer heilen müssen? wenn ich als diszi umskill dann nur weil ich am dauerschilden bin, aber net um mich um irgend ne grp zu kümmern. und grp auf raid healer aufteilen halt ich auch für kritisch.
vielleicht seh ich dass auch nur so, weil ich seit ssc-blacktempel keine healaufteilung gemacht hab (jeder spielt seine skillung aus und es läuft).

was ich aber immer am lustigsten finde:
vorraussetzungen
für u10 hm braucht man zb u10 hm av...wtf?? dafür geh ich doch darein. ich habs av scho ewig und will algalon noch legen. brauch ich da auchn av zu? woher soll man sowas bekommen.
genauso bei pdok. der patch kam raus und ich hatte 1id 2hm im 10ner(faction+twins) und den ersten im 25iger...nach 3monaten unterbrechung ist es für mich eigentlich scho unmöglich ne grp zu finden.

das auch nur wie ich das seh

sehen uns dann bei deinem nächsten raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

slook schrieb:


> ah unser toller channel 2 spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Satz mit "aber: ...." versteh ich net ganz. Eine Norddeutsche Variante bitte nochmal.
Was die AVs angeht. Der logische Verstand muss Dir doch schon sagen, dass da was nicht stimmt? Die 10er AVs sind Grundlage für die gleichwertigen 25er Runs!
25er Ulduar = 10er Ulduar AV
25er Ulduar HM = 10er Ulduar HM AV
25er PdK = 10er PdK AV
25er PdOK = 10er PdOK AV
Alles andere wäre unsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ... Need Namen! Mr. Anonymus!


----------



## Balaur (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Es gibt viel schund ja. Wie gesagt mache die Raids Random seit BC. Angefangen bei Kara über SSC bis zum BT. Alles dabei gewesen. Zu WoTLK auch in Naxx angefangen und alles bis PdOK mitgenommen. 10er bis 25er. Mitlerweile halt nur noch 25er.
> Ich gehe häufig mit, bei der "Konkurenz" unter anderem Namen. Was teilweise im TS abläuft ist grausam und das Spielverhalten der Leute unter aller Sau. Selbst die Raidleader bringen hier und da geile Aktionen. Reicht von Leute flamen bis hin zu Ninjaloot von Mounts. Aber auch die ruhigen Raids die alle mitnehmen und dann doch noch bei Kel versagen gibt es. Wir haben Raidleiter die über 2 ACCs ihren Twink equipen und Raidleiter die im TS nichts sagen oder nichmal ein TS haben und es stellen lassen. Wir haben Raidleiter für PdOK 25er die nichmal 25er PdK clear haben. Wir haben Spieler die sich nach dem Loot verpissen und Spieler die sich BoEs entlocken lassen - auch wenn es net mehr geht oO. Nur um Gold zu machen. Wir haben Spieler die alles besser wissen und nicht das befolgen was man sagt und Spieler die garnichts wissen. Spieler die im Fight AFK gehen und zum Loot da sind. Spieler die im Raid ihre Mama um heiße Milch bitten und Spieler die Frauen dumm anmachen, sofern diese im TS was sagen. Azshara hat sie alle und es werden immer mehr - deshalb müssen wir so sortieren. Schätzungsweise versagen pro Raid ID ~5 Raids bei den Twins im 25er PdK und 10 Raids bei Anub. Auch ich hatte schon zwei Raids wo die Spieler trotz Gear und AVs divers abkacken und gleich oder unter den 2.800 DPS meines Tank Palas liegen. Traurig aber wahr!



da muss ich dem TE leider recht geben was die Spieler auf Azshara angeht auch wenn ich auf der Allianz-Seite verweile mit meiner Schamanin.
Da ich selbst nur in einer 10er Raidgilde bin und wir so locker unsere spaßigen abende verbringen, nutze ich die 25er Randomraids und in bisher jedem RND-Raid war mindesten einer der oben erwähnten spieler oder leader bei. traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> @ Aremetis - Hab nochmal alle Beiträge von Dir durchgelesen. In einem räts Du mir von GEMs mit Hit & Parry ab, da es ja Stats für Krieger wären. Daraus habe ich wohl irgendwie geschlussfolgert, dass Du auf Ausdauer gehst. Die Tatsache, dass Ausweichen aufgrund des DR meißt schwachsinnig wäre tat ihren Teil dazu. Falls Du nun aber nicht rein Ausdauer sockelst ... was bleibt dann? Stärke/Ausdauer? Waffenkunde/Ausdauer? DefRating/Ausdauer? Dann kläre mich mal bitte auf.




Merkste was?  Du interpretierst und dichtest dazu.   Ausweichen aufgrund des DR schwachsinnig?   

Ich frage Dich nochmals : Weisst Du wann DR bei Dodge beginnt?   Du weisst auch, dass das Grund (Basis) Ausweichen nicht von DR betroffen ist. Dass direkte % die aus Talenten und Sprüchen kommen nicht von DR betroffen sind. etc.    Achja, wie sagtest Du so schön  "Theroiescheiss" ist nicht so Dein Ding.  

Im Grunde gibt es eine kleine Faustregel: 

Wenn (Ausweichchance - 10%)/(Parierchance - 10%) > 1,875 ist dann lohnt sich Parierwertung mehr als Ausweichwertung

(28,08 - 10)  /  (20,6 - 10)  =  1,70566....

Du kannst also durchaus noch auf Dodge gehen, obgleich ich Dir dazu nicht einmal raten würde.  Aber ich werde mit Dir sicherlich jetzt keine Diskussion über "Beweglichkeit oder Ausweichen" anfangen.

Und bevor Du wieder mit dem  "ich und meine Vorbilder" anfängst.....   Theorycrafting ist nicht weil einer meint das so und so ist es besser, sondern weil sie man es via Therorycrafting mit Zahlen belegen kann.



Ich würde es also begrüssen, wenn Du  a) nichts interpretierst oder dazu dichtest    b) mir noch erklären magst wieso Du glaubst, dass ich irgendwelchen Vorbildern nacheifere   c) Du ein besserer Tank geworden bist weil Du zB auf DBM verzichtest    d)  wie das sockeln von Parry und Dein hohes Dodge dein geskilltes Abrechnung unterstützt, obgleich jeder Angriff den Du ausweichst oder parrierst dazu führt, dass Abrechnung nicht ausgelöst werden kann?


EDIT:   Ach eigentlich interessiert es mich gar nicht.    Ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Du in meinen Augen Deine eigenen Vorrausetzung für Deine Raids nicht mal selber erfüllst.   Aber wünsche Dir dennoch alles erdenklich Gute für Dein Raids.


----------



## LongD (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Du musst die Wolken halt gut erklären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klar mach ich das, sage auch das mit der Partikedichte, aber letztes mal.......OMG.........  wir hatten ein schurken dabei, der hat ALLE ich betone ALLE wolken mitgenommen die auf ihn zu kamen, das war echt der hammer. 

Nach dem wipe, nochmal erklärt....... wieder das selbe.....

naja hab ihm dann gesagt er soll sich doch bitte einfach in die Ecke stellen und warten bis P1 vorbei ist. Naja wie soll man sagen, er hat es nicht gemacht, dann gab es einen kick. Und neuer geladen und siehe da es klappt wobei, wie oben erwähnt, yoggi trotzdem nicth lage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long Dlong


----------



## Phenyl19 (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Tanks: Da ich selber einen PalaTank sowie einen WarriTank habe, übernehme ich idR die MT Aufgaben bzw. die anspruchvollsten - dann weis man was man hat und kann.




Yeah, du bist der größte und beste,denn wer außer dir sollte anspruchsvolle Aufgaben übernehmen. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Shashawnee (26. November 2009)

ich habe nur bis "ohne Kommentar gekickt" gelesen. Tja die heute WoW-Generation...


----------



## Lifetec79 (26. November 2009)

Uratak Raid = Erfolg = Spaß!!

Ich bin schon einige Male bei Uratak's Random Raids dabei gewesen und muß sagen es macht immer wieder Spaß gerade weil seine Anforderungen so hoch sind!
Jeder hat gutes Equip der Damage stimmt und es gibt vor jedem Boss eine vernüftige Erklärung und Einteilung!
Ich für meinen Teil habe keine Lusten 4Std in einer Inze zu verbringen und dann beim 2ten Boss festzustellen "Oha das wird hier leider nichts" 
Deswegen find ich seine Anforderungen Ok wer es nicht mag oder versteht sollte sich mal hinterfragen warum er WoW spielt!
Klar der Spielspaß steht an erster Stelle aber wer will denn nicht gerne Erfolgreich Raiden und das geht halt nur wenn die Ansprüche bei manchen Inzen höher liegen!
Denke das war auch so gewollt von Blizz! 
Was ich hier auch mal anmerken will ist der Umgangston hier! Ohh man unterste Schublade!
Mal an die eigene Nase fassen und so erfolgreich mit Random's raiden!!


----------



## Hishabye (26. November 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Yeah, du bist der größte und beste,denn wer außer dir sollte anspruchsvolle Aufgaben übernehmen. *kopfschüttel*



NAJAAAA Tanks und anspruchsvolle Aufgabe???
Meistens stehn se nur da und sehen zu, dass se ihre Knöpfchen drücken...
Das bißchen Kiten da durch den Raum? Um mehr muss er sich meistens nicht kümmern.
(gehe von MTs aus, die 2ten und dritten Tanks haben meistens auch mehr zu tun)

Den echten Anspruch haben die Heiler, weil die lieben anderen meinen "scheiss was auf Schadensvermeisung. Unsere Heiler heilen das schon weg " -.-
Die Heiler müssen auf die Aktionen des Bosses achten, auf ihre Balken achten, aufs Laufen achten....
da kannste manchmal einen Nervenzusammenbruch kriegen Oo


----------



## Ameisenbob (26. November 2009)

> Yeah, du bist der größte und beste,denn wer außer dir sollte anspruchsvolle Aufgaben übernehmen. *kopfschüttel*


 Wenn er Tank ist soll er doch ruhig die "anspuchsvolleren" Aufgaben übernehmen...
 Ist mir lieber, als wenn ich nem anderen Tank alles erklären muss, weil er vllt diese Aufgabe noch nie gemacht hat...

 Achja, echt supi, dass du immer die Raids bei uns baust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Und kick net immer meinen Krieger (Kamaleaga) der kann nix dafür, dass er gummelz eq hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Merkste was? Du interpretierst und dichtest dazu. Ausweichen aufgrund des DR schwachsinnig?
> 
> Ich frage Dich nochmals : Weisst Du wann DR bei Dodge beginnt? Du weisst auch, dass das Grund (Basis) Ausweichen nicht von DR betroffen ist. Dass direkte % die aus Talenten und Sprüchen kommen nicht von DR betroffen sind. etc. Achja, wie sagtest Du so schön "Theroiescheiss" ist nicht so Dein Ding.
> 
> ...



Aremetis ich würd gern weiter mit Dir diskutieren aber hab mir grad Deinen Char mal angehschaut.

Du würdest bei dem Item aus meinem Beispiel 9 Ausdauer mitnehmen (Blauer & Roter Sockel) lässt bei Deinen Schuhen die nur einen Sockel haben die leer im Raum stehen. Muss man net verstehen oder? In Deinem Gear hängen 18 Ausdauer rum die Du nicht nutzt.
Du lachst über meine Parry Sockel, haust Dir selber Ausweichen rein obwohl Du über 27,xx% bist und läufst mit dem Ony Parry/HP Reg Trinket rum?
Du lächelst über meine Glyphe Heiliger Zorn und ballerst Dir die Glyphe Rechtschaffenen Verteidigung rein.

Soll ich Dich jetzt echt ernst nehmen? Tut mir echt Leid aber hätte da eher drauf schauen sollen. Viel Spass in der bunten Gummi Welt noch.


----------



## Cyl (26. November 2009)

Shashawnee schrieb:


> ich habe nur bis "ohne Kommentar gekickt" gelesen.



Hätte dich alles zu lesen überfordert?
Und warum schreibst du in einem Thread, welchen du gar nichtgelesen hast? 

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Yeah, du bist der größte und beste,denn wer außer dir sollte anspruchsvolle Aufgaben übernehmen. *kopfschüttel*




Ich glaube Du hast da was "Missverstanden". Wie in jedem Raid steht und fällt dieser mit seinem Tank. Da ich mit meinem Char quasi zu 100% immer dabei bin, ist das Equip sofern es halbwegsvernünftig droppt immer Content entsprechend. Sicher gestellt ist auch, dass ich als Tank über das Moven und Verhalten der Bosse bescheid weis. Der aber entscheidende Punkt ist, dass ich mich nicht einfach als MT setzen, sondern mir selber die Aufgaben geben kann die Encounter Entscheident sind.

Die Sturmwächter bei Kolo. Die Adds bei Anub. Die Adds bei Yaraksus. Die Adds bei Sartharion 3 Drakes. Die Adds bei Kel. Die Adds bei Yogg. Die Adds bei Freya. Das Moven bei Algalon. Die Adds bei Ignis. Die Adds bei XT HM. Die Liste ist Endlos an Aufgaben die Tanks ungern machen. Die Gründe dafür sind unterschiedlich. Wenn ich es selber mache, kann ich mir zumindest sicher sein, dass es zu meiner Zufriedenheit läuft - da bisher daran noch keiner gestoeben ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass es richtig war.

Ich will keine Tanks schlecht machen - aber es ist sicherer ich mach es selber als Random einen zu suchen und dann den Raid damit zu enttäuschen.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> NAJAAAA Tanks und anspruchsvolle Aufgabe???
> Meistens stehn se nur da und sehen zu, dass se ihre Knöpfchen drücken...
> Das bißchen Kiten da durch den Raum? Um mehr muss er sich meistens nicht kümmern.
> (gehe von MTs aus, die 2ten und dritten Tanks haben meistens auch mehr zu tun)
> ...



Sartharion 3 Drakes vor dem Patch ohne Zerg Taktik im 10er mit 2 Tanks und dann als Add Tank. Mach das und schreib das da oben nochmal ... 
Finde davon sollte es mehr Encounter geben. Im Grunde hast Du recht - einige Stellen sind als Tank alles andere als "Toll".


----------



## Noldan (26. November 2009)

Also ich kann die meisten Dinge, die vom TW verlangt werden durchaus nachvollziehen. Allerdings würde ich wie die meisten hier auch schon geschrieben haben bei einigen Dingen doch relativieren.

Mal ein Beispiel. Ich habe selbst 4 sehr gute Equiptte Chars (Pala, Jäger, Mage, Schami). Alle soweit bestens verzaubert und gesockelt. Allerdings gibt es hier z.B. eine Einschränkung. Mein Pala ist soweit PDK10/25 equipet bis auf die Waffe. Dort hatte ich bisher absolut kein Lootglück und laufe nach wie vor noch mit dem Kolben aus PDC hc rum. Auf dem habe ich nun nicht die optimale Waffenverzauerung, da diese ja relativ teuer ist und ich eigentlich jedes mal aufs neue damit rechen, dass ich den Kolben entlich gegen was neues eintauschen kann.

Wäre das denn nun ein Grund mich (bzw. meinen Pala) nicht am Raid teilnehmen zu lassen oder relativierst du da auch ein bisschen?

Ansonsten bin ich vom System der Lootvergabe auch nicht zu 100 % überzeugt. DKP in nem Random-Raid? Wozu? Bieten doch letztlich eh alle die Need haben das Maximum und dann wird doch eh gewürfelt. Wieso nicht gleich würfeln und beim Anzahl der Items auf z.B. 2 begrenzen (je nach Instanz).

Und wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, verlangst du für einen Ulduar 25er Raid ein vorhandenes Uluar10 Archievment? Ich kann mir irgendwie kaum vorstellen, dass man da 25 Leute findet mit Ulduar Clear Archievement, die keiner Gilde angehören und dann random gehen.

Auf meinem Server (Onyxia) habe ich noch keinen Random Raid gefunden, wo es weiter ging als bis zu den T8 Bossen. 

Achja..die Sache mit den Trophäen finde ich auch ein wenig daneben. 50 % Chancen für die Tanks auf eine Trophy? Was macht denn einen Tank nun wichtiger als einen Heiler oder DD? Es gibt doch nun auch Bosse da ist ein DD mind. genauso wichtig wie ein Tank. Leg man Anub auf hero, wenn der Tank gut ist aber die DD's z.B. nicht auf zack sind. Dann wird das nix, auch wenn der Tank sonst wie gut ist. Die meisten Bosse gerade in PDK verlangen ja nun von einem Tank auch nicht wirklich viel. Ist ja meistens klassischens Tank & Spank. Beim Pfähler in PDOK würde ich sogar sagen, sind die Heiler das Non Plus Ultra, da kann man als Tank gut sein wie man will.

Aber wie gesagt im großen und ganzen kann ich dir was deine Ansprüche angeht halbwegs beipflichten. Wer erfolgreich raiden will und sich die mühe macht einen raid aufzubauen und zu leiten, sollte schon einen gewissen Anspruch haben an die Leute die mitkommen, sonst wird das nix.

Eins noch zum Schluss. Wer ohne Flasks etc. raiden will, gehört gekickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Aremetis ich würd gern weiter mit Dir diskutieren aber hab mir grad Deinen Char mal angehschaut.
> 
> Du würdest bei dem Item aus meinem Beispiel 9 Ausdauer mitnehmen (Blauer & Roter Sockel) lässt bei Deinen Schuhen die nur einen Sockel haben die leer im Raum stehen. Muss man net verstehen oder? In Deinem Gear hängen 18 Ausdauer rum die Du nicht nutzt.
> Du lachst über meine Parry Sockel, haust Dir selber Ausweichen rein obwohl Du über 27,xx% bist und läufst mit dem Ony Parry/HP Reg Trinket rum?
> ...




Meine Schuhe haben einen roten sockel und einen Sockelbonus von +6 Ausdauer - welche Möglichkeiten haben wir also

A) +30 Ausdauer
 +15 Ausdauer & 10 Ausweichen + 6 Ausdauer (Sockelbonus)  =  21 Ausdauer & 10 Ausweichen  (0,15% Ausweichen)
C) +15 Ausdauer & 10 Parry          + 6 Ausdauer (Sockelbonus)  =  21 Ausdauer & 10 Parry  (0,14% Parrry)

wie wir ja schon erfahren haben gibt es durch Talente und andere Sachen einen Multiplikator für Ausdauer

A)  30 Ausdauer x 1,24  = 37 Ausdauer
  21 Ausdauer x 1,24  = 26 Ausdauer  + 0,15% Ausweichen
C)  21 Ausdauer x 1,24  = 26 Aussdauer + 0,14% Parry

Sind 0,15% Ausweichen bzw 0,14% Parry nun besser als 11 Ausdauer? Berechtigte Frage.


Ich verschwende also nach Deiner Meinung nach 18 Ausdauer weil ich nicht jeden Sockelbonus mitnehme?  Es sind 3x der Sockelbonus von +6

1) Armschienen  - Gelber Sockel
2) Handschuhe  - Gelber Sockel
3) Schuhe  - Roter Sockel


Würde ich wie Du vorgehen wäre ich wahrscheinlich wie folgt gesockelt

1)  10 Hit & 15 Ausdauer  + Sockelbonus   =   10 Hit & 21 Ausdauer
2)  10 Hit & 15 Ausdauer  + Sockelbonus   =   10 Hit & 21 Ausdauer
3)  10 Parry & 15 Ausdauer + Sockelbonus =  10 Parry & 21 Ausdauer

zusammen  20 Hit (wieviel % ?)  ,  10 Parry (0,14% Parry)   ,  63 Ausdauer x 1,24 = 78 Ausdauer


Was habe ich gemacht?
3x 30 Ausdauer  = 90 Ausdauer  x 1,24 = 112 Ausdauer 

Unterschied?

+ x % Hit
+ 0,14% Parry
- 34 Ausdauer

Jetzt noch mal die Frage  :  Wiegen x% Hit, 0,14% Parry  wirklich mehr als 34 Ausdauer?


Warum sockel ich Dodge und nicht Parry?  Rechnen wir doch mal kurz

(28% -10 %)  /  (20,9% - 10% )  =  1,651376      ist das schon mehr als  1,875??  


Du magst mein Trinket von Ony nicht?

k, gib mir ein anderes das 

+ 108 Parry  ( 1,42%)
+ 69  Def Rating  (14,03%)

und somit 0,37% Ausweichen, 1,73% Parry und 0,56% Blocken  gibt.  (oder ähnliches)   Finde also das Trinket ist nicht soooo schecht. (zumindest von denen die ich bis jetzt bekommen habe)


Wieso ich die Glyphe Rechtschaffenen Verteidigung nutze statt Glyphe Heiliger Zorn ?  Weil ich durchaus öfters spotte als bei Anub die Ads (oder anderen untoten Trash) zu tanken. Zudem ich es wichtiger finde, dass ein Spott nicht daneben geht, als Trash kurzfristig zu stunnen.

Mal abgesehen davon - denke Du bist immer der MT bei Deinen Raids?  Nimmst aber ein Glyphe für die Ads bei Anub  (oder Lord Jaraxxus)  ?  Und wenn Du die Ads bei Anub tankst, ist Spott ja nicht sooo wichtig richtig?  


Denk mal drüber nach bevor Du jemanden nicht mehr Ernst nehmen willst.


PS:  Achja, wir hier im Norden haben da ein tolles Sprichwort für Leute wie Dich   "Hör auf zu rudern - Du bist schon an Land"


----------



## Seryma (26. November 2009)

GZ lieber TE, du hast offiziell einen an der Waffel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal allen ernstes: Wenn du nur Leute mitnimmst, die den von dir genannten Anforderungen echt entsprechen... kannst du wahrscheinlich für jeden Raid 3 tage lang suchen... vergiss nicht, das WoW ein Spiel ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Sartharion 3 Drakes vor dem Patch ohne Zerg Taktik im 10er mit 2 Tanks und dann als Add Tank. Mach das und schreib das da oben nochmal ...
> Finde davon sollte es mehr Encounter geben. Im Grunde hast Du recht - einige Stellen sind als Tank alles andere als "Toll".




Mach mal Encounter wie Algalon, Mimiron HD, Anub HD als Heiler....dann reden wir mal weiter....

Zudem hab ich geschrieben, dass die Addtanks mehr zu tun haben als die MTs....


----------



## JohnRoe (26. November 2009)

also ich finde das verhalten des TE als Raidleiter schon etwas armseelig .. mag ja sein das dann jeder Raid in kürzester Zeit gecleart ist, aber doch nicht mit solchen Maßnahmen is ja wie im Bootcamp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> GZ lieber TE, du hast offiziell einen an der Waffel...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



PdK 25er in 3-5min komplett.
Ulduar zwischen 10 und auch schon 50min
PdOk 25er 10-20min (Der genaue Gearchek kostet sehr viel Zeit)

@ Aremetis - Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Du in Deinem Gear 18 Ausdauer rumhängen hast die nicht genutzt werden. Ist das Prinzip so unklar? Wenn Du anders sockelst und den Set Bonus mitnimmst, holst Du an Stats am Ende mehr raus. Das Prinzip ist Easy und eigentlich verständlich.

Im gesamten - ja. Sockel weiter Ausweichen bei 28%! Kommt gut. Über Parry Sockel motzen und dann mit einem Parry Trinket rumrennen ist aus meiner Sicht eine epische Aktion. In Hinblick auf den kommenden Content musst auf jedenfall weiter Ausweichen rein hauen. Abgesehen von der Tatsache das das Gear Dich noch weiter in den DR reinschleudert triffst damit eine gute Wahl.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass meine Heiliger Zorn Glyphe eine gute Alternative zu Deiner "Spot- Glyphe ist". Ich find es nur lustig, dass Du Dich fragst warum ich als Tank HiT Sockel und Du Deine Glyphe damit begründest, dass Du ja in PdK ab und an spotten musst. Find ich geil. Man hat als Paladin ja auch net 2 Spott Optionen - davon abgesehen, dass man außer bei Anub und vielleicht den Factions in PdK nicht wirklich 100%  Spott braucht. Ich bin gespannt was auf diesen letzten Satz kommt ... ich hoffe aufgrund Deiner Skillung nichts mit Aggro Problemen. *Kopf schüttel*

@ JohnRoe - Erfolg kommt leider nicht durch Freundlichkeit, gute Laune und Witze. Auch nicht in einem Spiel! Erfolg bedeutet Arbeit & Disziplin. Leichtfertigkeit allerdings kann schnell dazu führen aus vermeindlichem Erfolg einen Flopp zu machen. Auf Nummer sicher gehen ist also kein negativer Aspekt sondern völlig angebracht. Ich habe lieber ein paar Spieler enttäuscht und deren Hass gegen mich vor dem Raid als von den Spielern die im Raid ihre ID wegen irgend welcher Spinner verhauen. Wenn der Raid dann erfolgreich war, fragen sich die anderen maybe ob es richtig war so kleinlich zu sein.


----------



## Hishabye (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> PdK 25er in 3-5min komplett.




Also doch Ninja-Invites  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Also doch Ninja-Invites
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagen wir einfach, die "Qualität" hat sich rumgesprochen seit BC.einige Leute sind wie hier auch einige mit den Ansprüchen zufrieden und man kann sich sicher sein halt nicht 1-2 Leute durchziehen zu müssen. Zumindest in der Theorie ...


----------



## Zentoro (26. November 2009)

Es ist legitim was der TE macht, auch wenn es wahrlich meine Welt ist.

So what? Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## Neme16 (26. November 2009)

Ich find solche random raids 1000 mal besser als diese schwachsinnigen wo man dann mitten in der ini feststellt das da totale volldeppen bei sind
so ist man am anfang sicher das die leute was können und gear haben und dafür warte ich auch gerne mal ne stunde
sonst verläuft das so das man die ersten paar bosse schafft aber dann wos bisschen härter wird gimpt , die stimmung wird schlecht und wenn dann versucht wird ersatz zu finden verzögert sich alles noch mehr und meistens bricht der raid dann ab 

also vote 4 mehr solcher random raids!


----------



## Aremetis (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> @ Aremetis - Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Du in Deinem Gear 18 Ausdauer rumhängen hast die nicht genutzt werden. Ist das Prinzip so unklar? Wenn Du anders sockelst und den Set Bonus mitnimmst, holst Du an Stats am Ende mehr raus. Das Prinzip ist Easy und eigentlich verständlich.
> 
> Im gesamten - ja. Sockel weiter Ausweichen bei 28%! Kommt gut. Über Parry Sockel motzen und dann mit einem Parry Trinket rumrennen ist aus meiner Sicht eine epische Aktion. In Hinblick auf den kommenden Content musst auf jedenfall weiter Ausweichen rein hauen. Abgesehen von der Tatsache das das Gear Dich noch weiter in den DR reinschleudert triffst damit eine gute Wahl.
> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass meine Heiliger Zorn Glyphe eine gute Alternative zu Deiner "Spot- Glyphe ist". Ich find es nur lustig, dass Du Dich fragst warum ich als Tank HiT Sockel und Du Deine Glyphe damit begründest, dass Du ja in PdK ab und an spotten musst. Find ich geil. Man hat als Paladin ja auch net 2 Spott Optionen - davon abgesehen, dass man außer bei Anub und vielleicht den Factions in PdK nicht wirklich 100%  Spott braucht. Ich bin gespannt was auf diesen letzten Satz kommt ... ich hoffe aufgrund Deiner Skillung nichts mit Aggro Problemen. *Kopf schüttel*




Mit dem rechnen hast Du es wirklich nicht, oder?  Habe Dir doch gerade vorgerechnet wieso ich so gesockelt habe, aber Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. Ok, kann man nichts machen.
Und wenn Du keine Ahnung hast wann DR anfängt und ab wann erst Parry mehr Sinn macht als Ausweichen, dann redet doch nicht über dieses Thema.
Was den kommenden Content betrifft... der ist noch nicht da oder?
Es ist schon ein unterschied, ob ich Hit sockel und dafür sinnvollere Stats weglassen  mir dann aber die Glyphe spare  oder ob ich die Gylphe nehme und kein Hit Sockel.   Aber wie wir ja schon wissen hast Du es mit dem rechnen ja nicht so.

Du tankst also Gormok durch? Ihr spottet da nicht?  Respekt.

Welche Aggro Probleme mit meiner Skillung?  Weil ich Abrechnung nicht geskillt habe??    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Schau doch mal deine eignen Posts durch wo Du so schön erklärt hast, das dies und das nur 3% hier und 3% da mehr aggro macht.


"Verb. Richturteil - Mehr Aggro (kewl 26% Vorsprung statt 25%)
Herz d. Kreuzfahrers - *winken @ EleSchamane* (NIcht weiter sagen, das Totem betrifft nicht nur 1 Target sondern alle in 40m Range)
Rechtschaffene Schwächung - Siehe oben
Überzeugung - Mehr Aggro (kewl 27% Vorsprung statt 25%)
Streben nach Gerechtigkeit - Da gibts ne nette Verzauberung. Muss man aber leider auf 7 Ausdauer verzichten! Darf man bei 41k HP nicht!
Kreuzzug - Mehr Aggro (kewl 28% Vorsprung statt 25%)"

Soso, und durch mehr Aggro bekommt man dann Aggro Probleme?


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Du tankst also Gormok durch? Ihr spottet da nicht?  Respekt.



Danke! Schön auf die Vorlage angesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ja ich tanke Gormok in PdOK 25er solo. Warum? Weil ich Pala bin!

Der Knaller war der hier "Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ich Hit sockel und dafür sinnvollere Stats weglassen ..." - hab jetzt wegen Dir ne Beule am Kopf. An der Tischplatte ist bissel Blut. Aber das wars Wert! Für ne zweite Beule erklärst mir dann nochmal, dass man keine Waffenkunde braucht als Tank. Bitte!

Darf ich mal ganz doof fragen - wieviel TPS machst Du? Im 25er Raid ohne Hunter bzw. Schurken Support?


----------



## Aremetis (27. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Danke! Schön auf die Vorlage angesprungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol - Du tankst ihn im PdOK 25  alleine ??   LOL

Du hast Ihn bis dato 2 mal gemacht lt. Armory.  

Siege über die Monster von Nordend (Prüfung des Obersten Kreuzfahrers 25 Spieler)      2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (27. November 2009)

Die ganze Diskussion könnt ihr euch im grunde sparen... Den längsten hab nämlich eh ich.

Und das Stärke fast immer der beste Aggrostat ist, die 969 rota die beste, und die kreutzzug (bei entsprechenden mobs) mehr aggro erzeugt als abrechnung oder sotp, ist auch alles mehr oder minder rechnerisch und praktisch erwiesen.
deswegen kann ich das rumgeeier hier grade nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## wonder123 (27. November 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Himmel, was für eine arrogante und selbstgerechte Vorgehensweise.
> Es gibt sehr viele gute Gründe, niemals random zu raiden...du bist einer davon.





himmel wie recht du hast....


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> lol - Du tankst ihn im PdOK 25  alleine ??   LOL
> 
> Du hast Ihn bis dato 2 mal gemacht lt. Armory.
> 
> ...



Jop. Hab ihn 2x gemacht. Heute 3x. Schau ich mir Deine AVs an muss ich feststellen, dass ich mit einem Tank Pala rede, der weder Ulduar komplett gesehen hat (25er noch garnicht & 10er keine HMs, geschweige Yogg) noch PdOK jemals erfolgreich im 25er betreten hat & Sartharion 10er +1. Je mehr ich mir Deinen Char betrachte, desto mehr frag ich mich "Watt willst Du eigentlich?". Ich möchte kurz erwähnen, dass ich mit meiner Gilde seit dem 19.11.09 das erstemal in einem Raid intern unterwegs war und wenn ich zurück Blicke reicht meine "Tank Pala Geschichte" in alle Instanzen zurück und fängt zu Classic Zeiten in MC an. Werd mir bestimmt von einem Hobby-Neueinsteiger anhören, dass ich meine Klasse nicht spielen kann ... ich glaube Du kannst in Deiner kleinen blauen 10er Raid Blase mal schön weiter spielen. Pass auf, dass Du se net kaputt machst. Fast so episch wie der Beitrag "Ey LoL in meiner Gilden 10er Stamm ...".

Du hast aber meine Frage nicht beantwortet ob Du Waffenkunde genau so Scheiße findest als Tank wie Hit? Sorry "überflüssig" wars oder?
Ich vermisse auch die Antwort über Deine TPS?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Need Hüpfballaktion.


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

[Himmel, was für eine arrogante und selbstgerechte Vorgehensweise.
Es gibt sehr viele gute Gründe, niemals random zu raiden...du bist einer davon.]



wonder123 schrieb:


> himmel wie recht du hast....



Hehe ... hab da mal was gefunden. MeinVZ ... wusste doch da gab es diese schöne Gruppe:

Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz.

I love it!


----------



## Adnuf (27. November 2009)

Als ich den Text Gelesen habe dacht ich mir teilweise schon " super wieder son Pfosten"

Vorallem der Teil mit den Top VZ und sockeln. Ich zb. Verzaubere doch nicht eines meiner items mit der TOP VZ wen ich sicher weiß, das ein besseres zum Greifen nahe ist! Das Gleiche mit den sockeln. bevor ich was auf Episch sockel überleg ich mir erstmal, WAN werd ich das wohl ersetzen?


----------



## Aremetis (27. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Jop. Hab ihn 2x gemacht. Heute 3x. Schau ich mir Deine AVs an muss ich feststellen, dass ich mit einem Tank Pala rede, der weder Ulduar komplett gesehen hat (25er noch garnicht & 10er keine HMs, geschweige Yogg) noch PdOK jemals erfolgreich im 25er betreten hat & Sartharion 10er +1. Je mehr ich mir Deinen Char betrachte, desto mehr frag ich mich "Watt willst Du eigentlich?". Ich möchte kurz erwähnen, dass ich mit meiner Gilde seit dem 19.11.09 das erstemal in einem Raid intern unterwegs war und wenn ich zurück Blicke reicht meine "Tank Pala Geschichte" in alle Instanzen zurück und fängt zu Classic Zeiten in MC an. Werd mir bestimmt von einem Hobby-Neueinsteiger anhören, dass ich meine Klasse nicht spielen kann ... ich glaube Du kannst in Deiner kleinen blauen 10er Raid Blase mal schön weiter spielen. Pass auf, dass Du se net kaputt machst. Fast so episch wie der Beitrag "Ey LoL in meiner Gilden 10er Stamm ...".
> 
> Du hast aber meine Frage nicht beantwortet ob Du Waffenkunde genau so Scheiße findest als Tank wie Hit? Sorry "überflüssig" wars oder?
> Ich vermisse auch die Antwort über Deine TPS?
> ...




Ich habe in der Tat mit meinem Paladin noch nicht PdOK 25 gemacht und dennoch weiss ich, dass Du den nicht solo tankst und wenn Du sowas behauptest, bedarf es keine weitere Diskussion mit Dir. Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## DeCoellner (27. November 2009)

Hi an Alle,... 
Mal angefangen vom @TE bis zum letzten Beitrag, waren viele gute Ansätze vorhanden, ob sinnvoll oder sinnfrei oder gar unsinnig,. ^^ 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, außer Epic Rüssi, VZ, DPS etc. wieviel jemand hat usw. gibt es noch den DPS buffed und unbuffed, das nur am Rande und ist ne nach Grp. auch unterschiedlich.
Aber was ich wirklich mal sagen wollte ist, das mit WotlK nur noch über DMG/DPS gesprochen wird, wer wieviel usw. und weniger die Klasse an sich und ihre Fähigkeiten gefragt sind.
Aber was noch anzumerken ist, es gibt Spieler die können ihre Klasse spielen auch ohne Highend Epic etc. und es gibt Spieler die können nix und haben das verdammte glück und werden durch die Inzen gelotzt und haben vielleicht die notwendigen AVs um eventuell in die engere wahl der Randoms mitgenommen zuwerden:-( wo andere gerne mitgehen würden aber aufgrund ihrer Ausrüstung keine Chance haben obwohl sie die besseren Spieler sind und das allerbeste aus ihrem Char herausholen, das sollte man vielleicht auch mal in betracht ziehen. Ich hab mir mal den Spass erlaubt einem Spieler mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen und hab dann die selbe Klasse gespielt wie er und war erstaunt das ich mit 2t klassigen equipt mehr erreicht habe wie der besagte Spieler, denn wenn man selber an sich arbeitet dann kann man ab einem bestimmten lvl zumindest 5er Inzen auch alleine gehen, dauert vielleicht etwas länger aber man hats bewiesen das es geht und seinen Char und Klasse geherrscht ( zu 70ziger Zeiten). Was ich eigentlich damit ausdrücken will ist einfach, wenn man schon durch Marken an hochwertige Sachen kommt ist es noch lange keine Garantie dafür, das jemand die Anforderungen besagter Randoms erfüllt und auch nicht wenn man die AVs abgestaubt hat. 

Mein Fazit: Ich stimme dem @TE zu, wenns schnell gehen soll, wenns problemlos gehen soll und vor allem wenns ohne Wipes gehen soll gg. Keine Meinung kann ich mir machen über gerechte und ungerechte Lootverteilung und unter Randoms verstehe ich eigentlich eine zusammengewürfelte Truppe die zwar jeder einzelne für sich die Inzen kennt, aber man keine Ahnung hat, wie der Mitspieler gestrickt ist, da nam ja Random geht :-) und deshalb geh ich nur Gildenintern Raiden weil mir die Gefahr einfach zu groß ist den Abend und die ID sinnlos zu verballern, weil ich am Ende nicht weiß a. wie lange der raid geht und b. ob ich überhaupt einen Loot bekomme.

Und zum Abschluss, Leute guckt nicht immer auf die DPS, den sogenannten Schw...verlängerer etc. guckt auf die Leistung die jemand erbringt das sagt meistens mehr aus als die in Dalaran posierenden Chars mit ihrem ach wie toll Equipt ich bin . gg 

So, jetzt könnt ihr euch wieder dem Thema widmen


----------



## Düstermond (27. November 2009)

Raidleiter sind immer so eine Sache. In Random-Gruppe ist es meistens immer der "Arrogante Hurensohn". 

Das sind die Personen, die *meinen* alle Klasse in allen Specs perfekt spielen können
(An den Combat-Schurken: "Hey Schurke, warum benutzt du denn Finsterer Stoß so oft. Hinterhalt ist doch viel geiler.").
Die Personen, die wissen was alle Klassen in allen Specs zu tragen haben
(An den Heal-Pala: "Was willst du denn mit Crit?").
Die Personen, die jeden Boss schon mindestens zig mal gelegt haben und jede Taktik im Spiel perfekt beherrschen
(Bei Jaraxxus: "Du dämlicher Schamane, wieso sind deine DPS so low? Reinigen? Was Reinigen? Der Boss kann doch nur Legionsflamme und Adds beschwören")

Auch erlebt habe ich
"Ey, stell Anti-Fear und nicht Erdstoß, du Trottel." (Dannach folgte die Lootsperre für den Schamanen)
"Wer ist in die Welpen gefolgen? Da kommen Welpen! Normalerweise kommt immer nur ein großes Add! Irgendjemand ist in die Welpen geflogen!" (Onyxia in Phase2)
"OMG. Du hast ja nur Item Level 226 an, was willst du in Naxx?!"

-----

Wie gesagt, wegen diesem arroganten Dreckspack bin ich froh größtenteils nur in einer Stammgruppe zu spielen mit einer Raidleitung die nicht nur so tut, als hätte sie Ahnung, sondern auch ein wenig Ahnung hat. Einen guten Raidleiter erkennt man darin, dass er versucht im Team zu Spielen und nicht nur "24 Trottel sucht, die ihm seine Items farmen".

-----

Das allerbeste ist jedoch, dass eben diese Menschen ausserhalb ihres heiß geliebten Spieles winzig klein mit Hut und Absatz sind, wenn man ihnen ins Gesicht redet. Da ist "OLOLO, Flachwixxa, 10k dps low maaaaan"-Typ nur noch ein "Oh, sorry. Tut mir leid. Wollt ich nicht. Ich machs wieder gut"-Mensch. Naja, jeder braucht so sein kleines Reich um soziale Defizite zu kompensieren. Ich für meinen Teil würde NIE den Raidleiter spieler. Ich brauch den Ausgleich nicht.

-----


> Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz.



Jeder Depp findet irgendeinen sinnlosen Spruch um sich sein Meinung zurecht zu klugscheissern. Das ist immer so und reine Definitionssache.


----------



## Marui (27. November 2009)

Ein Freund und ich leiten derzeit Random Raids.

Da viele Spieler mittlerweile verunsichert sind und nicht mehr genau wissen, was genau der Spaß an WoW ist, sind wir derzeit gezwungen Pseudo Eq Checks zu machen. Alleine aus dem Grund, weil viele Spieler diesen fordern.. vermutlich weil sie es A: nicht anders kennen oder B: mit Ihrem EQ gerne prollen. Beide Spielertypen treffe ich in unseren Raid Gruppen wärend der Aufstellung an.

Unser Pseudo Equip Check schaut so aus:

Spieler X fragt im Schlachtzug Channel wo der EQ Check ist. Einer von uns sagt z.B Bank Og. Fragt der nächste, sieht man schon im Channel andere Gruppenmitglieder froh verkünden wo genau der Eq Check ist.

Nicht anders zu erwarten, dauert es nur wenige Minuten bis Spieler Y, A, D ect. zu mir kommen. Man wird angeschrieben mit Sätzen wie "Bitte bitte.. ist nur ein Twink nehm mich mit" oder man bekommt gleich das ganze Lila EQ gepostet inklusive AV gefolgt von einer Nachricht "Ich hab schon alles clear.. Mein EQ macht BAM!". Letztere Kategorie bekommt nach kurzer Absprache und etwas Lachen im TS einen SchlachtzugKick gefolgt von einer Nachricht "Sorry wir suchen keine BAM BAM Leute".

Spieler mit grünem Quest Equip bzw. Item Level unter 200 bekommen von mir eine höffliche NAchricht das es evtl doch besser wäre vorerst etwas Hero Instanzen zu farmen bzw im BG Ehre.

Spieler die sich wegen Ihrem Epic PvP Gear über Item Level 200 entschuldigen, sorgenmachen und auf einen Platz für den Raid hoffen, bekommen eine Nachricht "Du darfst mit, denn wenn du PvP´ler bist geh ich von vornherein aus, du beherrscht deine Klasse sehr gut". Gegenteil ist nur seltend der Fall. (Ich gehe auch mit PvP Gear rein, da die DPS ausreicht)

PvE Gear Leute ab ItemLevel 200 bekommen auch einen Platz zugesichert. Auf Nachrichten wie "Woooow mein erster Raid wo ich mit darf.. danke so cool danke danke ey.." gibt es einen netten Text zurück "Equip ist überbewertet, ich geh davon aus du kannst deine Klasse spielen.. hoffe wir alle werden gleich viel spaß beim Spielen haben."

Da es unterumständen immer Leute gibt, die auch ein Auge auf die Leute werfen und Ihr eigenen EQ Check machen um dann im Gruppenchannel zu schreiben "Alter ey wer hat denn hier EQ Check gemacht.. voll die Noob Peoples inner Gruppe, DAS WIRD NIX!" bekommen nach kurzer Absprache mit einem Freund im TS und etwas Lachen einen Kick.

Mittlerweile sind wir schon etwas bekannt. Es kommen bei neuer ID Leute in die Gruppe.. sehen mich und einen Freund und hauen wieder ab, da wir ja die EQ Check Noobs sind.
Andere kommen rein und begrüßen und herzlich "ahhh coool Ihr wieder..geilomat wird das lustig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)" gefolgt von einer privaten Nachricht an mich "Hehe machst wieder dein Pseudo EQ Check damit die Leute froh sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)"

Erstaunlicher weise funkionieren diese Gruppen exakt, wie wir es geplannt haben.

Wir machen einen Run und der Boss ist down. Zugegeben gab es auch schon Raids wo wir 2 oder 3 anläufe brauchten. Gester war es mal der Fall. Trotzdem haben wir aber unser Ziel erreicht. SPIELSPAß und wir haben mittlerweile einen kleinen Freundespool von Leuten, die wirklich wissen wie sie Ihre Klasse zu spielen haben mit "Unterdurchschnittlichem EQ". Die Kommunikation ist sehr herzlich selbst nach einem Wipe. Konstruktiv wird der Fehler analysiert. Und genau darum gehts... etwas meistern, was andere nur mit EPIX schaffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nach den letzten Wochen raiden freue ich mich aber vorallem über eine ganz andere Sache. Undzwar das ich nicht der einzige bin, der die Leute belächelt, die meinen sie würden jede Klasse, jede Sockelkombination und vorallem die Spieler anhand des Gears richtig einschätzen. Vorallem aber darüber, das es Spieler gibt, die spaß daran haben bei einem Problem (Wipe) nach Ursache und Lösung zu suchen. Letztere dürfen sich bei einem Encounter, der auf dem Boden liegt wirklich freuen und dies als ein Erfolg ansehen. Wie oben geschrieben aus mehreren Gründen.

Danke fürs lesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WÜnsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß beim spielen.


----------



## Keyone (27. November 2009)

Ich muss sagen das mit den Sockeln und mit den Verzauberungen ist sehr streng. 
Ich selber muss zugeben das ich nicht gut gesockelt habe/bin bzw. nicht die besten Verzauberungen hab.
Weil ich keinen Bock hab jeden Tag die Söhne Hodirs Dailys zu machen nur für ne dumme Verzauberung. 

Und das mit den Sockeln nja ich für meinen Teil bin zu "Questfaul" daher hab ich auch max. 500G. Das hat natürlich den Nachteil das ich kein Epicfliegen habe...

Auch wenn ich es gern hätte, 
aber ich mach in der Zeit in der ich Dailys machen könnte lieber was anderes wie
z.B. Lowies durch Instanzen zu ziehen weil ich grad Lust hab, Low-Level-Instanzen zu machen weils einfach Spaß macht oder einfach PvP ... 

Ich Raide natürlich auch manchmal PdK 10 oder Ulduar 10, die "kleinen" Raids halt außer bei Ony und AK da geh ich natürlich auch die 25er Varianten.

Ich (Betonung auf "Ich") finde das das alles viel mehr Spaß macht als Dailys zu machen oder i-was zu farmen...

Nicht vergessen das ich MEINE Meinung und NICHT EURE.

Mfg Keyone

Ps: Bitte sparrt euch die Flamerei wie z.B. "omg er geht sogar Ony und AK 25. Du bist aber hart." oder "Lol ich bin auch questfaul und mach trotzdem immer die Dailys du nub l2p" usw.


----------



## Namosch (27. November 2009)

naja das meiste stimmt ja was der te sagt z.b. pdk25 wollen ohne mal naxx gewehsen zu sein o.ä.

aber top verzauberungen?
mit meinem schurken habe ich 8werte auf brust 16bew. aufm umhang und 20 bew. auf hände 
ich sehe es nicht ein selbst wenn man an die 1k gold am tag machen kann statt (für die werte einfach mal) 400g statt 70g zu zahlen oder ap auf hände kosten bei mir aufm server ca. 250g die billige aber nur 50g wenns hochkommt 
wenn man meine "low" verzauberungen sieht merkt man vielleicht das ich mit 1,5k gold mehr ~30 ap 20hp sowie 0,04% mehr crit hätte
aber sowas ist doch echtmal bescheuert ich bringe meine leistung im raid auch ohne die besten verzauberungen
ok pdk 25er hab ich nicht clear ebenso hab ich in pdok10 nur 2 bosse down
Uldu10 nur bis und mit mimi clear 25er nur bis thorim keinen einzigen HM
aber sowas dann gleich auf den aufwand zurückzuführen den sich der mensch mit seinem char macht finde ich frech
ich twinke gerne habe 4 (bald 5) 80er alle gut bis top equippt (mit meinem möglichkeiten)
und habe bestimmt pro char 25-30k gold alleine ine verbesserungen und berufe investiert sowas is mir dann wichtig statt wie oben beschrieben 2bew./2stärke/2ausdauer mehr auf meiner brust zu haben

mein gear ist im itemlvl bei 230 anzusiedeln (von 200-245 alles bei) ich habe nen gearscore von 4800 (Lemar/Harang/Fargh/Schadran auf Nathrezim sind meine 80er wenns wen interressiert oder wer vonwegen "Alta Wasn Lowbob Alta" kommt)


aber wie man auch immer so schön sagt "Jedem das Seine"


----------



## Strickjacke (27. November 2009)

Ich nehme ja nur Leute mit die eine topmodische Frisur und ein gepflegtes Aussehen vorzuweisen haben.

Vor jedem Raid lasse ich mir ausserdem von jedem Teilnehmer seine Zeugnisse mailen.

Deutsch Prüfung in Wort und Schrift ist natürlich auch Pflicht.

Also wer zu meinem Todesminen Raid eingeladen werden möchte: Treffpunkt und Gearcheck  in Westfall bei Bauer Brauenwirbel. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw: Das gleiche Auswahlverfahren gilt für meinen Mage für Portale.
       Da könnte ja jeder kommen und nach einem Portal fragen.

Frechheit sag ich da nur.... Was bilden sich Leute überhaupt ein, die nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zum WOW spielen haben?!
Glaubt ihr das Spiel sei spass?!  

So ich geh jetzt und hol mir Weisse Gems - Bei dem Heilermangel auf meinem Server könnt ich in T0 rumlaufen und würde trotzdem eingeladen XD:


----------



## Klondike (27. November 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Es mag viele Gründe gegeben haben für mich mit WoW im Mai aufgehört zu haben, aber wenn ich den Thread sehe bedauer ich es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast aufgehört weil es menschen gibt deren sozialkompetenz etwas geringer ist? ...ich hoffe du hast ganz mit mmo's aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (27. November 2009)

Oh mein Gott.
Merkt ihr noch was?
Ihr redet über ein Spiel als ob es euer Job/Leben ist, was bei manch einem zutreffen könnte.

Man soll Spass haben, sicher Erfolg auch aber muss man alles soo eng sehen...Gott werdet erwachsen -.-


Sich Zeit fürs RL zu nehmen ist nicht drinn wieso auch wenn ich mir Gedanken über 200 DPs mehr mache...


*Lernt bitte nicht alles so eng zu sehen als ob euer Leben davon abhängt.*
Wenn das trotzdem der Fall sein sollte sucht den Psychologen eueres Vertrauens auf, wobei ich mir nicht denken kann das dieser beim TE und manch anderem noch helfen kann...

Nun kommt wieder sowas wie..."Hey ich habe RL"
Toll dann lösch WoW von der Festplatte und mach was sinvolles anstatt dich über 200 DPs aufzuregen xD!


Achja wer sich angegriffen fühlt muss dies nicht tun es ist nur peinlich wie sich manche über Dinge aufregen die so unwichtig sind.
Wunderbar das ich mit WoW rechtzeitig vor Wotlk aufgehört habe ^^

Naja musste das mal los werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun Flame on!


----------



## Quintusrex (27. November 2009)

auch wenn ich mit dem TE größtenteils nicht einer meinung bis, aber rumjammern, dass die großen verzauberungen zu teuer sind, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. allerdings kaufe ich sowas nicht im AH sondern lasse es mir von nem magier direkt drauf machen. in zeiten, in denen selbst pdc hero schon farmstatus hat, sollte eigendlich jeder an die mats selber kommen. tiefenkristalle, die das zeus mal richtig teuer gemacht haben, sind doch mittlerweile kaum noch was wert.

wobei ich auch nicht die ganzgroßen auf ein 200er item hauen würde, irgendwo sind halt immer grenzen. wobei man für pdok eh keine 200er teile mehr haben sollte (von ausnahmen mal abgesehen).


----------



## Nershul (27. November 2009)

> Aber nach den letzten Wochen raiden freue ich mich aber vorallem über eine ganz andere Sache. Undzwar das ich nicht der einzige bin, der die Leute belächelt, die meinen sie würden jede Klasse, jede Sockelkombination und vorallem die Spieler anhand des Gears richtig einschätzen. Vorallem aber darüber, das es Spieler gibt, die spaß daran haben bei einem Problem (Wipe) nach Ursache und Lösung zu suchen. Letztere dürfen sich bei einem Encounter, der auf dem Boden liegt wirklich freuen und dies als ein Erfolg ansehen. Wie oben geschrieben aus mehreren Gründen.


Sehr geiler Beitrag, dem kann ich nur sowas von zustimmen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen Spieler anhand seines Gears einschätzen zu wollen ist einfach völlig unmöglich: Gearscore, Average Itemlvl, DPS, HPS, HP, Avoid... Das sind alles theoretische Werte, leider vieles nicht mehr als heiße Luft. Ich verlasse mich da lieber auf meine Freundesliste und auf Gildenkollegen, da weiss ich einfach, was ich an denen habe. Nämlich, dass sie ihren Char beherrschen, ihre Aufgaben wahrnehmen und trotzdem im TS noch herzlich lachen können. 
_Bevor der Sturm losgeht: Ja ich kann keinen Frisch-80er mit nach PdoK nehmen, das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Es gibt eben, nennen wir es mal, natürliche Grenzen, die man irgendwo erreicht haben sollte. Das ist aber bei Spielern, die ihren Charakter beherrschen von vornherein kein Problem, weil diese so viel Spielverständnis aufbringen und sich erst gar nicht um einen Platz in einem PdoK-Raid bemühen..._

Ich vermisse die Zeiten, wo man noch tage oder gar wochenlang mit der gesamten Raidtruppe an einem Boss hing und die richtige Taktik/Vorgehensweise ausgetüftelt hat. Zu Classic-Zeiten habe ich leider nur Ragnaros down gesehen, aber in BC rede ich z.B. von Lady Vashj, Kael'Thas, Archimonde im Mount Hyjal und und und... Es war einfach ungemein motivierend und spaßig zugleich, wenn man eine Entwicklung im Bossfight sehen konnte. Bei den letzten  Trys, dieses Kribbeln, wenn man den  Boss schon auf unter 10% hatte. Der Anspron von jedem Member im TS nach dem Motto "Kommt schon Jungs, nochmal reinklotzen, haut alles raus was ihr habt!" Um dann nach einem langen, anstrengenden aber eben auch lustigen Raidabend den verf****** Boss um 23.17Uhr endlich down zu sehen, das Gegröhle und Jubelgeschrei im TS von 25 Leuten kurz vorm Ausrasten... *DAS* war geil...
Was ist dagegen heute? Heute legst du mit Random-Gruppen den High-End-Content, Gear ist das Non-Plus-Ultra geworden, Skill oder gar soziale Komponenten interessieren nur noch die wenigsten Spieler. Gilden sind oftmals nur noch Zweckgemeinschaften... 

Ich will nicht alles Verteufeln, ich spiele WoW ja immer noch und es macht mir auch immer noch Spaß. Aber wenn man sich viele der Posts hier einmal etwas objektiver betrachtet, ist WoW für viele tatsächlich kein Spiel mit hohem Funfaktor mehr, es ist knochenharte Arbeit und die Farbe lila ist nicht mehr nur schön anzuschauen, sondern Voraussetzung, um in dieser Welt irgendwo Fuß fassen zu können.

Bezüglich Random-Raids:
Ich habe gestern einen Ony10ermit meinem eher mickrig ausgestatteten Magier aufgebaut. Ich habe 4 Leute aus der Gilde bzw. meiner Friendlist in die Gruppe geholt und somit 6 tatsächliche "Randoms" mitgenommen. Es gab keinen Gearcheck, ich hab mir nicht deren DPS/HPS geben lassen, es gab kein TS, kein Lootsystem. Ich habe im Hort nur einen einzigen Satz geschrieben: "Leute, ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder den Boss halbwegs kennt, schnell hier durch will und deshalb die nächsten maximal 10 Minuten mal die Finger von sich selbst oder seiner Frau/seinem Mann lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Zack, die Stimmung war gut, Ony 1st Try. 
Ja, es war NUR ONY! Aber ich habe auch schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt, wo gefühlte 97 Minuten Gearcheck, Healeinteilung, Tankabsprachen, Kick, Neuinvite usw gelaufen sind und die mühsam zusammengesuchte Truppe nach 3 - 33 Wipes sich dann aufgelöst hat... 

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Es muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, wie er mit Random-Raids und WoW an sich umgehen mag. Der TE hat eben strikte Regeln, die ich persönlich wie schon geschrieben zum Teil arg übertrieben finde, aber wenn sie zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen und die 24 Mitstreiter mit der Methode ebenfalls leben können, wieso nicht!? Man wird ja nicht dazu gezwungen, mitzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyl (27. November 2009)

Es ist wirklich erschreckend bis witzig auf wieviel Dummheit, Ignoranz und absolut fehlenden Blick über den Tellerrand man hier auf Buffed trifft. Geisterbahn fahren ist nicht besser als den durchschnittlichen Buffed-Poster zu lesen. *Grusel*

Ein *Adnuf* stellt für sich fest, daß große VZ für sein Gear zu teuer sind, aha. *Arameides* kann evt. gut Englisch und liest viel EJ, schreibt die ganzen Formeln auf ein Zettelchen und pappt den neben seinen Monitor, aber spielen... naja spielen beschränkt sich bei ihm dann nur auf reine Idioteninstanzen, in welchen man auch als einarmiger Blinder durchrubbeln kann. Diskutieren will er aber gern über Endcontent, er hat schließlich auch einen Guide über PdoK gelesen. Ohoo!
Dann kommt Frau *Düstermond*, aka Mutter Theresa, erklärt inbrünstig warum sie in IHREN Raids auch Neulinge mitnimmt. Bestimmt geht sie das mächtige Naxxramas in 5 Stunden Random clearen und es geht doch!1! Jawollja!
*Marui* berichtet dann auch ganz stolz das man Erfolg mit reinen Gelegenheitsspieler haben kann... Ahja, glaub das hatten wir dann schon und es stellt sich nur die Frage was denn der einzelne als Erfolg wertet... egal.
*Keyone* schneit herein, schreibt das er zu faul ist Quests zu machen, zu faul zum farmen ist, eigentlich auch zu faul zu allem ist, aber er hat Spaß! Glückwunsch hierzu *tätschel*.
Während dann wieder *Namosh* über seine tolle Leistungen trotz low VZ berichtet (wären die mit Top-VZ nicht besser? Und würden sie dem Raid, also den anderen 24 Leuten, nicht noch mehr helfen?), möchte die *Strickjacke* lustig sein und wittert gar ein unglaubliche *kreisch* Diskriminierung in WoW!elf! Kann doch nicht angehn das es Leute gibt die WoW anspruchsvoller spielen möchten! Die sind ja nicht ganz diiiicht!!!

Und zu Schluß kommt der Pseudopsychologe *MrBlaki*, stellt allen Spielern mit Ehrgeiz einen Überweisungsschein zum Arzt aus, weil das Spiel ja nur ein Spiel ist. Würdest du dann bitte auch jedem Hobby-Fußballer, der wöchentlich trotz "Hobbystatus" dreimal bei Wind und Wetter trainiert, sich seine Beine bricht und die Lunge aus dem Hals kotzt wenn er einen ins Seitenaus rollenden Ball noch abgrätscht, auch gleich zum Seelendoktor schicken? Ja, machst du das dann bitte? Steh bitte an den Seitenrand, sag dem röchelnden C-Klasse Kicker doch bitte: "Hey, ist doch alles nur ein Spiel! Du solltest echt zum Arzt!"



Geisterbahn, wie ich oben schrieb....

Aber wisst ihr was das erschreckendste dabei ist? Genau IHR seid die neue Zielgruppe von WoW, weil man solchen die meiste Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen kann und das mit geringstem Aufwand.

Mein Rat (hui, den wollen bestimmt vieeele der nun mit vorgeschobener Unterlippe und Krokotränchen in den Augen vor dem Moni sitzenden nun haben..):
Spielt doch ganz einfach EUER Spiel. Weder ich noch der TE oder sonst ein pöser Pösewicht will es euch nehmen. 
Jeder der die 13 Euronen bezahlt, darf und sollte WoW so spielen, wie er es denn gerne mag. Ob Casual oder Pro, völlig wumpe.
Aber akzeptiert doch einfach das es zum ersten andere Spielweisen gibt und zum zweiten andere Ansprüche an sich selbst, beim ausüben egal welchen Hobbys.

*EUER Maßstab muß nicht für alle gelten.* 
Ebenso wird der Maßstab vom TE für seine Edncontentraids nicht jedem Gelegenheitsspieler zwangsverordnet, denn genau diese will er offensichtlich auch nicht in seinen Raids haben. Sein gutes Recht und für euch doch kein Beinbruch?

Was im genauen habt ihr für ein Problem mit ambitionierteren Spielern (und es wird immer einen geben der NOCH mehr Ehrgeiz in WoW zeigt als man selbst, der NOCH besser spielt und NOCH mehr Ahnung hat), die gerne auf maximalem Raidlevel raiden und überhaupt ihren Char spielen wollen? 

Ist es wirklich nur ganz banal der blanke Neid? Ich befürchte ja..:/


----------



## Stevesteel (27. November 2009)

da setze ich mal ein großes SIGN drunter, genau so siehts nämlich aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (27. November 2009)

@ nershul:

Ich mag dir eigentlich gar nicht widersprechen, denn so wie du das machst ist es vollkommen okay, nur vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen, wenn du auf der einen Seite den "Rdm-Raid" mit einem Raid aus deiner Freundesliste. Der Unterschied ist einfach, dass du deine Bekannten einschätzen kannst. Rdms kannst du nicht einschätzen, daher werden irgendwelche Kennzahlen genutzt, wie DPS, Life, +Heal oder sonst was....

Was den Rest angeht, /sign


----------



## Angita (27. November 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> ....
> 
> (Bei Jaraxxus: "Du dämlicher Schamane, wieso sind deine DPS so low? Reinigen? Was Reinigen? Der Boss kann doch nur Legionsflamme und Adds beschwören")
> 
> ...



OOOHHH wie gut kenn ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Elementar Lady wurde aus dem letzen 25iger PKD Rnd Raid gekickt, denn beim Lord und den Champions war mein DPS viel zu low...
So ähnlich kamms dann im Channel und darüber könnte ich mich immer noch ärgern:
he du hast echt keinen plan von nem schami 
so nen assi brauch ich net in meinem raid
kick

Naja, Fähigkeiten zu nutzen ist wohl wirklich nicht mehr gefragt.
Reinigen, Unterberechen, Totems richtig platzieren und wenn notwendig mal ein Chainheal quer Beet schicken.
Das sind alles Dinge die wir Schamanen tun sollten - aber ausser DPS und Hero interessiert sich kein ach so perfekter Raid Leader für die Fähigkeiten eines Schamanen.

Wie schon mal gesagt, ich gehe in keinem Raid mehr wo solche Anforderungen gestellt werden.
Und dann noch eine so sehr gerechte Lootverteilung herrscht...
Denn meistens sind die Raid Leader dann kleine aufgeblassene Besserwisser.

So long
Angita

PS: Niemand kann wirklich alles über eine Klasse wissen, es gibt gute Anleitungen - aber wie man mit seinem Char "zu recht kommt" und sein Optimum raus holt ist bei jedem unterschiedlich.
Den Char führt immer noch eine Mensch und jeder Mensch ist Einzigartig!


----------



## Hishabye (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich nur ganz banal der blanke Neid? Ich befürchte ja..:/



WOHOOO Neidisch auf einen HAUFEN Pixel wohooo...-_-


----------



## Slavery (27. November 2009)

Da will wohl jemand hören wie toll er ist, Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (27. November 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> OOOHHH wie gut kenn ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem ist einfach, dass es sich nicht vermeiden lässt auf solche Leute zu treffen, aber es sei auch jedem freigestellt, sich so einem Raid anzuschließen.

bei solchen Raids würde ich auch nicht gerne mitgehen, aber das hat nichts mit der Aufgabe "Raidleiter" an sich zu tun.

Es gibt sicher auf jedem Server solche schlechten Raidleiter, wie du sie beschreibst, aber auch gute Raidleiter.

Du erkennst die guten Raidleiter daran, dass schon im Vorfeld auf diese "Sonderaufgaben" hingewiesen wird.

Und diese werden dich auch nicht aufgrund fehlendem Schaden dann aus dem Raid entfernen...

Bist einfach nur an einen Idioten geraten, nicht mehr nicht weniger....

BTW, der Post von Cly ist absolut klasse!!!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich erschreckend bis witzig auf wieviel Dummheit, Ignoranz und absolut fehlenden Blick über den Tellerrand man hier auf Buffed trifft. Geisterbahn fahren ist nicht besser als den durchschnittlichen Buffed-Poster zu lesen. *Grusel*
> 
> Ein *Adnuf* stellt für sich fest, daß große VZ für sein Gear zu teuer sind, aha. *Arameides* kann evt. gut Englisch und liest viel EJ, schreibt die ganzen Formeln auf ein Zettelchen und pappt den neben seinen Monitor, aber spielen... naja spielen beschränkt sich bei ihm dann nur auf reine Idioteninstanzen, in welchen man auch als einarmiger Blinder durchrubbeln kann. Diskutieren will er aber gern über Endcontent, er hat schließlich auch einen Guide über PdoK gelesen. Ohoo!
> Dann kommt Frau *Düstermond*, aka Mutter Theresa, erklärt inbrünstig warum sie in IHREN Raids auch Neulinge mitnimmt. Bestimmt geht sie das mächtige Naxxramas in 5 Stunden Random clearen und es geht doch!1! Jawollja!
> ...



Du hast eine Sprachgewandtheit wie ein Dichter :-) ist mir jedesmal eine Freude Texte von dir zu lesen...... riesen fettes /SIGN

ich freu mich schon auf deine zukünftigen Gedichte :-)


----------



## Demus (27. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> kein Plan ob es schon ein Forum dafür gibt, hab jedenfalls nix gefunden?
> 
> ...



Also ich geh raiden weil es mir Spass macht (im Grunde spiel ich WoW nur weil es mir Spass macht) und da macht es auch nix wenn man mal mit Leuten unterwegs ist die nicht alles State-of-the-Art haben müssen. Ich glaube ich könnte bei jemandem der solche Vorraussetzungen fordert nicht mitmachen da ich nur neben meinem Leben noch ein bisschen WoW spiele und fast alles nicht erfüllen würde. Auch ob jemand seine Klasse beherrscht oder nicht führst du nicht als Punkt an..und wie kannst du das auch du weisst es ja vorher nicht. Lass dir nur gessagt sein es gibt einen Spruch den ich schon sooft als bestätigt gesehen habe das er quasi zu einer Maxime geworden ist :  "Gutes Equip macht noch keinen guten Spieler" auch wenn jemand kein Top Equip hat und vielleicht auch noch nicht U10 oder PdK 10 clear hat kann er durchaus gut genug sein um es zu schaffen. Wenn alle die gleichen Vorgaben wie du hättest...nämlich man wird erst mitgenommen wenn man das was man machen will schonmal durch hat...dann würde es garkeine Raids geben. Ich frag mich dann grade wie du überhaupt zu so einer Einstellung kommst weil du ja selbst auch irgendwann die Raids mal durchgemacht haben musst....aber vielleicht kann man bei eBay ja nach -alle Raids clear damit man sich besser als alle anderen fühlen kann- suchen. Und jetzt so gegen Ende vom Text bin ich eigentlich sogar froh das ich nicht alles Clear hab was ich so raiden gehen...dann bleib ich nämlich von solchen Leuten verschont.


----------



## Lari (27. November 2009)

Für einen Randomraid zu elitär.
Ich habe auch nicht überall die besten Verzauberungen, weil der Kosten/Nutzenfaktor einfach zu gering ist. Epic-Steinchen kommen nur in Items, die ich länger tragen werde (ok, mittlerweile hab ich glaube ich überall Epic-Steinchen drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Mein Jäger hat weder Schulter noch Kopfverzauberung, macht im Raid aber mehr Schaden als die meisten anderen, stirbt bei Bossen nicht, CC'd bei den Champs Melees, die an einem Heiler hängen etc. pp.
Richtig dreist finde ich es allerdings Leute auf die Reservebank zu setzen und aus dem Raid zu kicken, wenn sich jemand findet, der besser equipped ist.

Wirklich viel mit einem Randomraid hat das doch nicht mehr zu tun.
Und bitte gewöhnt euch die Abkürzung AV für Achievements ab, ist ja grauenhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Raidleiter sind immer so eine Sache. In Random-Gruppe ist es meistens immer der "Arrogante Hurensohn".
> 
> Das sind die Personen, die *meinen* alle Klasse in allen Specs perfekt spielen können
> (An den Combat-Schurken: "Hey Schurke, warum benutzt du denn Finsterer Stoß so oft. Hinterhalt ist doch viel geiler.").
> ...



Ich muss Dir sagen, dass ich als Raidleiter nicht alle Klassen perfekt spielen kann. Ich bin Tank - seit Classic! Ich kann heilen - seit Classic immer mal wieder quasi umgeskillt oder direkt jetzt als 2nd Specc. Was ich nicht kann ist DMG machen. Selbst mit einem Top equipten Fur Warri würd ich nicht auf 5k DPS kommen.
Ich weis auch nicht was alle Klassen in allen Speccs zu tragen haben. Dann wäre man als Raidleiter glaub ich nur noch über Gehalt und Vollzeit Stelle in der Lage die Übersicht zu behalten. Das einRetri aber kein AP sockelt (schon gesehen) ein Hunter kein Crit (auch schon gesehen) oder ein Mage kein Int (ja alles schon gesehen) hat nichts mit "alle Klassen kennen" zu tun sondern mit Spielverständniss. Das ist meines Erachtens nach auch Grundlage als RL.
Als Raidleiter ist es aber auch Deine Aufgabe grob zu wissen was Klassen können (hängt dann immer noch vom Spieler ab) und was ein Boss kann ist im Grunde Pflicht. Um auf Dein Beispiel zurück zu kommen - in PdOK teilt man Schamanen gerne zum Dispelln bei Jaraxus ein. Kommt ein Portal oder Vulkan müsste man z.B. 2 Mages zum Debuff Klau einteilen + einen Spieler der kickt. Als Schamane erfüllst Du diese Aufgabe alleine. Aber insgesamt wollten wir ja Bosstaktiken hier nicht "preisgeben".

Mein Ziel ist es nicht mit 24 Trotteln zu spielen sondern einen Raid abzuliefern der funktioniert. Wo Leuten Spass durch Erfolg mit einem Mindestmaß an Wipes geboten wird. Das Faktoren wie (@ Nerzhul) "Einen Spieler anhand seines Gears einschätzen zu wollen ist einfach völlig unmöglich: Gearscore, Average Itemlvl, DPS, HPS, HP, Avoid... Das sind alles theoretische Werte, leider vieles nicht mehr als heiße Luft. Ich verlasse mich da lieber auf meine Freundesliste und auf Gildenkollegen, da weiss ich einfach, was ich an denen habe. Nämlich, dass sie ihren Char beherrschen, ihre Aufgaben wahrnehmen und trotzdem im TS noch herzlich lachen können" kein Maßstab sind ist mir klar. Sie bieten aber Auskunft über einige Aspekte darüber, was der Spieler von seinem Char hält. Das es ist in Deiner Gilde so gut läuft und ihr Spass habt find ich schön - es geht hier aber wirklich nur um 25er Random Raids. Speziell in Ulduar +HMs sowie PdK und PdOK. In diesen Instanzen und den Zielen (abgesehen von PdK) kommt es nunmal darauf maximale Leistung zu bringen. Ob der Spieler seinen Char spielen kann weis man nie und den vor einigen Beiträgen erwähnten "Skill Check" gibt es leider noch nicht.

@ Nerzhul - "Ich habe gestern einen Ony10ermit" ... es geht hier NICHT um 10er Raids. Das muss schwer sein für einige zu begreifen.

@ MrBlaki - Du redest davon nicht alles s eng zu sehen. Vielleicht solltest Du auch mal zum Psychologen - Du darfst es nunmal nicht so eng sehen, dass Leute eine andere Meinung haben und Deine nicht Teilen. Das sie andere Prinzipien verfolgen. Mit anderen Regeln besser klar kommen. Im Grunde ist Dein Beitrag ein Wiederspruch, da Du Dich selber engstirnig verhällst - denk mal drüber nach.

@ Strickjacke - Dann schreib doch einen Beschwerde Brief an Blizzard, dass sie eine 2 Klassengesellschaft ermöglichen, dadurch das sie Unterschiede durch GEMs und Verzauberungen schaffen die den Spielern ermöglicht nur durch Gold dran zu kommen. (Wirkt wie das Gemotze über Gesundheitssystem in Deutschland) Würd mich dann auch direkt darüber beschweren, dass der Content in PdOK noch anspruchsvoll ist und eben nicht jeder direkt 80er dort rein kann, nur weil er im RL 60 Stunden arbeiten muss und dann gewungen wird einem anderen Hobby nach zu gehen. Demnächst darf dann auch jeder Arzt werden in unserem System - auch ohne Prüfung usw.. Reicht wenn man 18 ist.

@ Namosch - das schlimme ist, wenn 25 Leute so denken bei jedem Wert der wichtig ist. Was glaubst dann was dabei rumkommt. Schau mal in die "Erfolgreichen" großen Gilden. Wäre es so egal was man drauf macht - warum tragen sie die besten Verzauberungen? Es geht einfach daraum, dass es keinen Grund gibt in einem 25er Raid (egal ob Random oder nicht) schelchter zu sein als man könnte - selbst wenn es "nur" 10 DPS sind.

@ Mauri - darf ich wissen von welchen Instanzen Du redest bei einem solchen Gear Check?

@ DeCoellner - der letzte Beitrag war vielleicht net so prall ja. War schon spät - da hätte ich wohl lieber ins Bett gehen sollen statt nochmal zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Passiert ist passiert.

*@ Aremetis* - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiel weiter und sei glücklich mit dem was Du machst und kannst. Wenn Du den Tellerrand nicht überblicken möchtest, zwingt Dich keiner zu. Aber mal als Anreiz die bunte Gummiwelt zu verlassen - probier mal bei 3 Stacks (ich mach es mitlerweile nach meinem "Last Stand Procc" so ab 7-9 Debuffs also in PdOK - wie genau ist natürlich das kleine Bosstaktik Geheimniss) Gottesschild zu zünden. Vorher aber Spotten (hast ja die Glyphe - geht also nix schief). Musst dann die "Angstblase" schnell wieder entfernen und dann darfst im TS sagen "Ich tank durch". Geht auch in Deinen 10er Raids. Welcome 2 the Real Tank Pala World!


----------



## Rolandos (27. November 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott.
> Merkt ihr noch was?
> Ihr redet über ein Spiel als ob es euer Job/Leben ist, was bei manch einem zutreffen könnte.



Genau das ist es. Es wird hier für ein  SPIEL, S P I E L,  von Leben, Tod, Leistung, Arbeit, Erfolg, Stolz geschrieben. 
Was bitte hat 4 - 5 Tasten drücken, und einen Augenblick nicht Metzeln können, weil die Spielfigur aus dem Spiel genommen wurde, damit zu tun.
Nichts, absolut nichts. 



MrBlaki schrieb:


> Man soll Spass haben, sicher Erfolg auch aber muss man alles soo eng sehen...Gott werdet erwachsen -.-



Richtig, aber jetzt kommen wieder die, die RL mit Spielen verwechseln damit, das ihr Spass ebend darin besteht top equipt als 80ziger durch den Flammenschlund zu rushen und sich den Titel sichern können "Schnellster 80ziger im Flammenschlund". Für top ausgerüstete ist PDoK der Flammenschlund. Leistung LOL. 



MrBlaki schrieb:


> *Lernt bitte nicht alles so eng zu sehen als ob euer Leben davon abhängt.*
> Wenn das trotzdem der Fall sein sollte sucht den Psychologen eueres Vertrauens auf, wobei ich mir nicht denken kann das dieser beim TE und manch anderem noch helfen kann...



Also, ist zwar Hart ausgedückt, aber nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.



MrBlaki schrieb:


> Nun kommt wieder sowas wie..."Hey ich habe RL"



Jup, 23 Stunden WOW der Rest ist Reallive.


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich erschreckend bis witzig auf wieviel Dummheit, Ignoranz und absolut fehlenden Blick über den Tellerrand man hier auf Buffed trifft. Geisterbahn fahren ist nicht besser als den durchschnittlichen Buffed-Poster zu lesen. *Grusel*
> 
> Ein *Adnuf* stellt für sich fest, daß große VZ für sein Gear zu teuer sind, aha. *Arameides* kann evt. gut Englisch und liest viel EJ, schreibt die ganzen Formeln auf ein Zettelchen und pappt den neben seinen Monitor, aber spielen... naja spielen beschränkt sich bei ihm dann nur auf reine Idioteninstanzen, in welchen man auch als einarmiger Blinder durchrubbeln kann. Diskutieren will er aber gern über Endcontent, er hat schließlich auch einen Guide über PdoK gelesen. Ohoo!
> Dann kommt Frau *Düstermond*, aka Mutter Theresa, erklärt inbrünstig warum sie in IHREN Raids auch Neulinge mitnimmt. Bestimmt geht sie das mächtige Naxxramas in 5 Stunden Random clearen und es geht doch!1! Jawollja!
> ...



Ich hab mich gekringelt und sogar der Birne-Orange-Litschi Saft hat den Weg durch meine Nase wieder raus gefunden. Danke!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich erschreckend bis witzig auf wieviel Dummheit, Ignoranz und absolut fehlenden Blick über den Tellerrand man hier auf Buffed trifft. Geisterbahn fahren ist nicht besser als den durchschnittlichen Buffed-Poster zu lesen. *Grusel*
> 
> Ein *Adnuf* stellt für sich fest, daß große VZ für sein Gear zu teuer sind, aha. *Arameides* kann evt. gut Englisch und liest viel EJ, schreibt die ganzen Formeln auf ein Zettelchen und pappt den neben seinen Monitor, aber spielen... naja spielen beschränkt sich bei ihm dann nur auf reine Idioteninstanzen, in welchen man auch als einarmiger Blinder durchrubbeln kann. Diskutieren will er aber gern über Endcontent, er hat schließlich auch einen Guide über PdoK gelesen. Ohoo!
> Dann kommt Frau *Düstermond*, aka Mutter Theresa, erklärt inbrünstig warum sie in IHREN Raids auch Neulinge mitnimmt. Bestimmt geht sie das mächtige Naxxramas in 5 Stunden Random clearen und es geht doch!1! Jawollja!
> ...



Schön geschrieben, auch wenn ich nicht zustimmen kann (eigentlich ist es nur ein schön ausgeführter Flame)

Aber ich finde es schön, das Leute sich im Forum die Mühe machen mehr zu schreiben als Einzeiler wie:

_..nehmt halt mal Hirn zum posten..

Da bestätigt sich mal wieder wie "Denken" bei manchen reine Glücksache ist. 

Danke, ein besseres Beispiel für den typischen Fast-Food-Gamer ohne Langzeitmotivation wäre mir nicht eingefallen.

Für solche Posts bekommste von der Buffed-Com. bestimmt einen Orden verliehen...hehe.

Und du kapierst anscheinend nicht, daß diese Bosse evt. für dich zu schwer sind, was aber nicht bedeutet das sie allgemein und für jeden schwer sein müssen.

Kapieren und so... 

Und dir noch viel Spaß beim rumgimpen, ich werd dir jetzt nicht den Encounter und richtiges tanken erklären, Herr Möchtegernpro^^
_

*Hey warte mal: die EInzeiler sind ja alle....


...von DIR !* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich flame auch ab und zu, aber du tutst nichts anderes hier. Hast du nix besseres zu tun ?


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> OOOHHH wie gut kenn ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Naja, Fähigkeiten zu nutzen ist wohl wirklich nicht mehr gefragt.
Reinigen, Unterberechen, Totems richtig platzieren und" ... bis hierhin stimme ich Dir zu. Das mit dem Chainheal ist in PdK allerdings völlig Fehl am Platze. Im Grunde wurdest Du aus der Gruppe entfernt, weil Du die Aufgabe eines anderen übernommen hast. Vielleicht hätte er gehen müssen. Wenn es vom Raidleiter nicht ausdrücklich gefordert ist, hast Du einfach DPS zu machen. Sachen wie Dispell, Kicken und besonder Totems stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast Du binnen eines Augenaufschlages zu erledigt als Schamane. Der Rest ist DPS. Ich will Dich nicht vergraulen aber irgendwie erinnert mich das an eine Bewerbung eines Hunter in meiner alten Gilde wo der Satz kam "... ab und an verteile ich auch Verbände um die Heiler zu entlasten.".
Als Raidleiter hat er quasi nur gesehen "EleShamy 2k DPS - alle Spieler leben = Heal o.k." Das er Dich rausgeworfen hat ist totaler Fail. Ich habe in noch keinem Raid einen Spieler gekickt. Spielt einer schlecht nenne ich ihm auf dem Server den Namen eines Spieler von dem ich weis, dass er seine Klasse spielen kann und schicke ihn nach dem Raid dorthin. Ob er das macht ist sein Ding!


----------



## Nimeroth (27. November 2009)

@Cyl, schön geschrieben und vor allem trifft es einfach den Nagel auf den Kopf. Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied. Der TE will Leute wie euch die nicht das maximum aus ihrem Char herrausholen wollen nicht im Raid haben? Ist doch nicht schlimm, macht nen eigenen auf (da gabs bisher noch NIE ein Gegenargument im Forum zu...komisch).

Und zu dem "Die kleinere Verzauberung reicht auch, die paar Werte reissen es nicht, kosten aber sooo viel mehr": Ihr habt nicht ganz verstanden um was es geht. Es geht nicht darum für 2k Gold (oder wie viel auch immer) lediglich 50dps Mehrwert zu erhalten. Es geht darum, das man zeigt, das absolute Maximum bringen zu wollen um im Endcontent mitmischen zu dürfen. Ganz ehrlich, ich find das nur fair.

Jemand der nicht bereit ist, alles dafür zu geben, hat auch nichts dort verloren. Es bleiben nach wie vor die 10er Raids, werdet doch einfach damit Glücklich und lasst den Leuten die gerne ein bissel mehr Anspruch haben wollen ihren Spaß. Gibt ja mehr als genug Spieler die das ganze so wie der TE sehen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## -Baru- (27. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> ...



Zwischen Flamen und argumentativ Kritisieren liegt ein Unterschied, der anscheinend nicht allen ersichtlich ist.
Und Einzeiler waren Cyls Antworten soweit ich mich entsinne nie gewesen.


----------



## Karzag (27. November 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Wie muss ich mir deine twinks vorstellen? lfm ragefire 3k dps min nur top sockel/verzauberung dala nordbank eqc
> /w me mit clearachiev



Genau das habe ich neulich in der art gemacht nachdem wieder gefühlte 2 millionen Leute den Handelchannel mit EQC DPS AVC usw vollgespammt haben .

*LFM RF Clearrun  nur Topequipte Leute minimum 3.5k DPS . Equipcheck mitte Dala* und weil ich es so liebe ein gepflegtes *GOGO* hinterher .
Die darauf folgenden Whisper waren ein innerer Frühling für mich :-D


----------



## Mäuserich (27. November 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Auch erlebt habe ich
> "Ey, stell Anti-Fear und nicht Erdstoß, du Trottel." (Dannach folgte die Lootsperre für den Schamanen)
> "Wer ist in die Welpen gefolgen? Da kommen Welpen! Normalerweise kommt immer nur ein großes Add! Irgendjemand ist in die Welpen geflogen!" (Onyxia in Phase2)
> "OMG. Du hast ja nur Item Level 226 an, was willst du in Naxx?!"


Made my Day, danke an die lieben Deppen-Raidleiter die mich so zum Lachen gebracht haben.
Und ach ja: Beileid an die Opfer und damit meine ich nicht nur die direkt betroffenen Spieler sondern den ganzen Raid.



Cyl schrieb:


> [...]


Etwas spitz und provokant geschrieben, kann aber eigendlich nur /sign sagen.


----------



## Esda (27. November 2009)

Nershul schrieb:


> ...Beschreibung eines Ony-Raids [und ja, mein Gott, es ist ein 10er Raid! Es geht um die Aussage!]



Was viele Leute vergessen: es kommt auch auf den Server an. 
Der TE kommt von Aszhara, wir beide von Taerar. Bei uns, ist glaub ich, der beste Rnd-Raid im 25er bis zu Mimiron gekommen, das wars. Wenn man von einem Gammelserver kommt, wo nichts mehr los ist, klappt sowas auch nicht und man kann ich auch nicht perfekt gesockelte/enchantete Leute aussuchen, sondern muss nehmen, was irgendwie verfügbar ist.


----------



## Angita (27. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> "Naja, Fähigkeiten zu nutzen ist wohl wirklich nicht mehr gefragt.
> Reinigen, Unterberechen, Totems richtig platzieren und" ... bis hierhin stimme ich Dir zu. Das mit dem Chainheal ist in PdK allerdings völlig Fehl am Platze. Im Grunde wurdest Du aus der Gruppe entfernt, weil Du die Aufgabe eines anderen übernommen hast. Vielleicht hätte er gehen müssen. Wenn es vom Raidleiter nicht ausdrücklich gefordert ist, hast Du einfach DPS zu machen. Sachen wie Dispell, Kicken und besonder Totems stellen
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn 3 von 6 Heiler bereits im Dreck liegen und ich als Schamane nicht die Knöpfe "Heile" drücken kann, dann hab ich nichts im Raid zu suchen.
Den nach wie vor hängt jeder Raid vom Team Play ab, von 25 standen am Schluss nur mehr 17 Member - somit war der Heal nicht ok.

Mir war klar, dass du weder nach den Umständen noch nach der Begebenheit fragst.
Sondern einfach ins Blau schreibst, dass alle anderen es absolut richtig gemacht haben.
Blos der doofe Schamane hat seinen Job nicht verstanden oder anders rum, der Schamane braucht dringend Nachhilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ach ja, bitte lies noch mal meinen Post - da steht so was wie "wenn notwendig" wenn ich mich nicht irre.


So long
Angita


PS: sollte mein Post gerade ein kleiner Köder gewesen sein, dann hast du echt gut angebissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyl (27. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> *Hey warte mal: die EInzeiler sind ja alle....
> 
> 
> ...von DIR !*
> ...



Für dumme Menschen, deren Intellekt die Hemmschwelle für das verstehen mehrerer zusammenhängender Sätze bildet, schreibt man besser mal einen Satz, statt einen diskussionswürdigen Post, denn dem _Einen_ können sie dann evt. folgen.


----------



## Super PePe (27. November 2009)

Boah man kann gar nicht soviel essen wie man... 
Ihr wollt raiden? Ihr wollt euch verbessern? Ja? Ihr wollt Endcontent sehen?? Dann zeigt es in dem ihr euer Equip mit allen VZ verbessert die so der Zauberladen hergibt, fresst sockel biss es klimpert, dann bufft euch zu bis die Rüstungsnähte platzen. Anderenfalls drückt ihr einfach nur aus: "ja kein bock aber ... will will will ... aber kein bock...  ist doch nur pixelhaufen ... aber ich wills haben!" was nun? entscheidet euch.
Ausserdem zwingt euch keiner bei sowas mitzugehen. Sucht euch halt ein "NullBock Raid".
3g Investition für 16 Mio Schadenspunkte/h mehr bei sowas diskutiert ihr rum? sagt den Leuten sie haben einen an der Waffel? Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift...
und wer die Items aus der 245er+ Gegend nicht will kann sich ja für 10k Gold was craften lassen ...

und wenn jetzt einer der Blitzmerker meint, es ist doch nur ein Spiel, dann sage ich: genau wenn ich das Spiel im Spiel Raiden spiele, dann will ich optimal spielen und wenn einer in t7.5 vollbufft mit alle VZ und premiumsockel vor mir steht und einer in t9 Marken equip ungesocket wen nehme ich wohl mit?


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Wenn 3 von 6 Heiler bereits im Dreck liegen und ich als Schamane nicht die Knöpfe "Heile" drücken kann, dann hab ich nichts im Raid zu suchen.
> Den nach wie vor hängt jeder Raid vom Team Play ab, von 25 standen am Schluss nur mehr 17 Member - somit war der Heal nicht ok.
> 
> Mir war klar, dass du weder nach den Umständen noch nach der Begebenheit fragst.
> ...



Du spricht davon, dass der Raidleiter Dich aus dem Raid entfernt hast, weil Du geheilt hast. Wir reden von PdK 25er dem 2ten Boss. Ich versuche Dir ein wenig über die möglichen Gründe zu erklären, warum der Raidleiter dies gemacht haben könnte und sage Dir ich hätte es nicht getan. Jetzt rechtfertigst Du Deine "Entscheidung" geheilt zu haben damit, dass 3 von 6 Heilern down waren und erwartest von mir, dass ich auf Deinen Beitrag Dir die Frage stelle "Warum" Du geheilt hast? Gegenfrage - Warum erwähnst Du nicht einfach von Anfang an die "unwichtigen" Umstände? Sollte der Köder etwa nur ein "spontanes Hintertürchen" sein - das wird leider nie jemand außer Dir erfahren.


----------



## Maerad (27. November 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Wenn 3 von 6 Heiler bereits im Dreck liegen und ich als Schamane nicht die Knöpfe "Heile" drücken kann, dann hab ich nichts im Raid zu suchen.
> Den nach wie vor hängt jeder Raid vom Team Play ab, von 25 standen am Schluss nur mehr 17 Member - somit war der Heal nicht ok.
> 
> Mir war klar, dass du weder nach den Umständen noch nach der Begebenheit fragst.
> ...



Also ganz ehrlich (so als Schami zu Schami) - wenn 3 von 6 Heals im Dreck liegen, waren die Heals zu blöd zu laufen / auf das drumherum aufzupassen oder die Tanks haben die Adds nicht rechtzeitig gehabt. Aber DANN von nem Ele/Verstärker gehealt zu werden is noch bekloppter - da hilfst du mehr, wenn du alles zündest was du hast und soviel DPS raushaust wie geht - in Hoffnung das der Boss ASAP umfällt.

Jeder Heal der noch lebt macht mehr Heal als du auch nur ansatzweise als Ele/Verstärker machen könntest - mein Chainheal 1. hit trifft für knapp 15k+ kritisch ... da dürfte deiner weit entfernt sein, zudem deine Crit boni nur auf Schadenszauber gehen.

Und nur weil 17 Leute noch am leben sind hat das nicht zwingend was mit dem Heal zu tun. Gestern bei Anub z.b. sind SEHR viele in den Stacheln verreckt ... ich kassier da mit 18k rüsi oder so knapp 14k hits / treffer - nen Stoffi zerlegts da instant. Das war kein Healproblem sondern ne unfähigkeit der DD sich zu bewegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dispellen is btw. Aufgabe eines Healers bzw. von demjenigen, der dafür vorher ausgewählt wird. Wenn der Raidleiter nix anderes ansagt, dnan mach einfach DPS. Auch Totems brauchste nciht so extrem drauf achten - sowas wird im 10'er / 25'er vor dem Encounter vorher festgelegt was gebraucht wird / wer was stellt - ausser vielleicht wenn sich in einer Phase was ändert. Allerdings isses nun wirklich kein Aufwand z.b. bei Ony kurz das antifear zu droppen. Oder bei den Champs die totems öfter mal zu "refreshen" / neu zu stellen.

Schami is ne geile Klasse, aber nur weil du viel machen kannst / könntest, heisst das noch lange nicht, das du es auch tun sollst.


----------



## Irmeli (27. November 2009)

@TE
Deine Vorstellungen von deinen Raidmitgliedern finde ich für pdok10/25 noch akzeptabel. Hingegen deine Lootregeln weniger.

Was ich absolut nicht mag, ist dass Leute sich weder Food noch Flask einwerfen, mit der Begründung "Ich bin im dmg-Meter sowieso oben dabei". Ganz schlimm finde ich die Typen die immer jammern, sie haben kein Gold, aber einen Itemlevel von 245+ aufweisen. Dies sind doch die, die von den andern nur profitieren. Sie haben ein wenig mehr Skill und lassen deshalb die andern für sie farmen.

Ich mag mich noch gut am mein schönstes Erlebnis in WoW erinnern. 
Als 60er wurde ich in einem 40erMC mitgenommen und erhielt dort meine ersten 2T-Teile (Hosen und Hände). Ich hatte eine riesige Freude und sage noch heute, dass es mein schönster RAID war. Dies war nur möglich, weil niemand nach GS und dps gefragt hat, geschweige denn nach meinem Skill (hatte ich nicht) oder welche Inis ich clear habe. Man hatte mich einfach mitgenommen. Diesen Leuten möchte ich heute nochmals danken.

Ich finde, dass jeder Raid einen schwächeren Spieler verträgt und deshalb auch mitgenommen werden sollte. Beim letzten pdk10 wuden ALLE items sec verwürfelt oder gedisst. Da hätte ein Newbie seine helle Freude gehabt, wie ich in MC vor Jahren!


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (27. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also du könntest noch erwähnen das du sämtliche gedisste sachen einsteckst inclusive aller grünen Items
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso da er selbst wie er sagt immer tankt ist das doch logisch :-)

Ansonsten wenn er damit Erfolg hat warum nicht. Mir macht es mehr Spass mit einem durchschnittlichen
Raid die Bosse auch zu legen und sich zu freuen, dass es trotz fehlendem top equip auch geht.
Wenn ich die Raids zum ersten mal mache machen wir das eh nur mit Gilde, da es mir sonst zu riskant ist.
Aber wenn wir mit Gilde das nicht mehr raiden macht es mir auch Spass es mit Leuten zu machen die einfach
Spass am Spiel haben. Und es ist einfach was anderes mit lustigen Leuten, die aber trotzdem konzentriert 
spielen nen Raid zu machen, als mit sogenannten Progamern, die wegen allem und jedem motzen oder jammern
oder rumflamen.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (27. November 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Ich nehme ja nur Leute mit die eine topmodische Frisur und ein gepflegtes Aussehen vorzuweisen haben.
> 
> Vor jedem Raid lasse ich mir ausserdem von jedem Teilnehmer seine Zeugnisse mailen.
> 
> ...



Hat mir gut gefallen. Muss ich mir mal merken wenn jemand mal wieder nach Portal fragt .-)


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> *EUER Maßstab muß nicht für alle gelten.*
> Ebenso wird der Maßstab vom TE für seine Edncontentraids nicht jedem Gelegenheitsspieler zwangsverordnet, denn genau diese will er offensichtlich auch nicht in seinen Raids haben. Sein gutes Recht und für euch doch kein Beinbruch?
> 
> Was im genauen habt ihr für ein Problem mit ambitionierteren Spielern (und es wird immer einen geben der NOCH mehr Ehrgeiz in WoW zeigt als man selbst, der NOCH besser spielt und NOCH mehr Ahnung hat), die gerne auf maximalem Raidlevel raiden und überhaupt ihren Char spielen wollen?
> ...



Hast dir viel Mühe gemacht um eigentlich nix zu schreiben. Ausserdem wollte der TE doch wissen wie andere das sehen und sie schreiben es ihm. wo ist das Problem.
Wieso müssen hier immer so viele missionieren und den Leuten zeigen was das wahre Leben, das wahre wow oder sonstwas ist?


----------



## -Baru- (27. November 2009)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> Wieso müssen hier immer so viele missionieren und den Leuten zeigen was das wahre Leben, das wahre wow oder sonstwas ist?



Genau das hat Cyl doch gemeint.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (27. November 2009)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> Hat mir gut gefallen. Muss ich mir mal merken wenn jemand mal wieder nach Portal fragt .-)



Ja das ist auch wirklich sehr komisch...

Das is nicht zu merken würdig sondern merkwürdig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (27. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Danke! Schön auf die Vorlage angesprungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dazu fällt mir nur eines ein (zu dem Gormok in pdok25 alleine)

NERFT ENDLICH PALAS !!!!!!! wenn ihr eurem Ziel bring the player not the class näher kommen wollt :-)

das musste jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. November 2009)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Ich mag mich noch gut am mein schönstes Erlebnis in WoW erinnern.
> Als 60er wurde ich in einem 40erMC mitgenommen und erhielt dort meine ersten 2T-Teile (Hosen und Hände). Ich hatte eine riesige Freude und sage noch heute, dass es mein schönster RAID war. Dies war nur möglich, weil niemand nach GS und dps gefragt hat, geschweige denn nach meinem Skill (hatte ich nicht) oder welche Inis ich clear habe. Man hatte mich einfach mitgenommen. Diesen Leuten möchte ich heute nochmals danken.
> 
> Ich finde, dass jeder Raid einen schwächeren Spieler verträgt und deshalb auch mitgenommen werden sollte. Beim letzten pdk10 wuden ALLE items sec verwürfelt oder gedisst. Da hätte ein Newbie seine helle Freude gehabt, wie ich in MC vor Jahren!




Schade das ich sowas nich erleben durfte :/


Erst zu BC zu WOW dazugekommen. Ohne Recount... Ich glaub wenn es Blizzard mal schaffen sollte WoW 2 rauszubringen sollten sie solch ein Addon gleich als Hack deklarieren ...


----------



## Super PePe (27. November 2009)

irgendwann kommt jeder mal in die Situation wo es nur noch heißt:

1 gcd
alle tot bis auf "ich" und der boss ist genau diesen 1 gcd von Tode entfernt (sowie man selbst auch). der eigene cd ist 1 sec vor dem boss cd rdy. sagen wir lachhafte 2k hp besitzt der Boss noch ... der Style cd kommt und erzeugt nur 1995 Schadenspunkte. der Boss schickt dich lachend mit seinen 5hp in den Dreck. Spätestens hier sollte man sich fragen was ist schief gelaufen. und das Zünglein an der Waage ist dann nun mal der Buffstand des Raids und der Eigene.


----------



## Freakypriest (27. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> irgendwann kommt jeder mal in die Situation wo es nur noch heißt:
> 
> 1 gcd
> alle tot bis auf "ich" und der boss ist genau diesen 1 gcd von Tode entfernt (sowie man selbst auch). der eigene cd ist 1 sec vor dem boss cd rdy. sagen wir lachhafte 2k hp besitzt der Boss noch ... der Style cd kommt und erzeugt nur 1995 Schadenspunkte. der Boss schickt dich lachend mit seinen 5hp in den Dreck. Spätestens hier sollte man sich fragen was ist schief gelaufen. und das Zünglein an der Waage ist dann nun mal der Buffstand des Raids und der Eigene.



So schlimm muss es nicht mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es reicht ja schon wenn bei 1-2% der Enrage erreicht wird. Wenn dannn 10Bufffoods fehlen und 5Flasks...


----------



## -Baru- (27. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> So schlimm muss es nicht mal sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So sieht es aus!


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (27. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> irgendwann kommt jeder mal in die Situation wo es nur noch heißt:
> 
> 1 gcd
> alle tot bis auf "ich" und der boss ist genau diesen 1 gcd von Tode entfernt (sowie man selbst auch). der eigene cd ist 1 sec vor dem boss cd rdy. sagen wir lachhafte 2k hp besitzt der Boss noch ... der Style cd kommt und erzeugt nur 1995 Schadenspunkte. der Boss schickt dich lachend mit seinen 5hp in den Dreck. Spätestens hier sollte man sich fragen was ist schief gelaufen. und das Zünglein an der Waage ist dann nun mal der Buffstand des Raids und der Eigene.



Pah die 5 hp mach ich beim Umfallen. dann sind zwar alle tot aber der Boss auch :-)

ich weiss völlig sinnfreier Post aber bei soviel Übertreibung musste das mal sein


----------



## Lari (27. November 2009)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> Pah die 5 hp mach ich beim Umfallen. dann sind zwar alle tot aber der Boss auch :-)
> 
> ich weiss völlig sinnfreier Post aber bei soviel Übertreibung musste das mal sein


Zu T7 Zeiten hat uns die Witwe einmal mit 544 Restleben wipen lassen.
Sowas kann also durchaus vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder vor kurzem Anubarak in der PdoK mit 31k Restleben. Das sind Momente, wo die besten Verzauberungen und Steinchen eventuell den Kill gebracht hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (27. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Zu T7 Zeiten hat uns die Witwe einmal mit 544 Restleben wipen lassen.
> Sowas kann also durchaus vorkommen
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, das stimmt nicht, ich hab kein Gold dafür, die kleinen Sachen tuns auch, das war einfach nur Pech, bla blubb...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (27. November 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht, ich hab kein Gold dafür, die kleinen Sachen tuns auch, das war einfach nur Pech, bla blubb...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau und dass mein letzter Angriff verfehlt hat war auch nur Pech!
Also hört auf mir was von besseren Sockeln und HitCap zu erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (27. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Genau und dass mein letzter Angriff verfehlt hat war auch nur Pech!
> Also hört auf mir was von besseren Sockeln und HitCap zu erzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber Hallo, du musst mir das erst mal beweisen, dass ich mit einem 23 Spell-Sockel mehr Schaden machen kann, als mit einem 19-Spell-Sockel. Das ist doch alles Humbug...Mathe ist eh ein Ar...loch! Und sowieso spiel ich doch nur zum Spaß!


----------



## Larsitsch (27. November 2009)

Also als spieler auf azshara kann ich agen das Urataks Raid immer gut laufen und ich die regeln von ihm beführworte. wenn man mal nicht im gildenraid mitkann, dann hat man zumindest noch die sicherheit das der liebe Uratak n Raid startet und man so ne guten run findet. 
Viele die in keiner 25ger raid gilde sind wissen das und kommen so auch öfter mit gerade weil man weiß das es n guter Raidlead ist.

Die sache mit den Trophys finde ich solala, wie gesagt verhältniss tanks zu dds is halt schon relativ scheiße. aber in nem normal rnd raid würfeln 25 leute auf ne trophy von daher is das auch schonmal ne steigerung.

und das kommentar vieler, das man so casuals das raiden versaut ist schwachsinnig. gold farmen um equip zu enchanten und sockel zu kaufen kann man auch ohne raids. und equip farmen kann man über marken, pdc hc, pdk 10er mittlerweile so easy.
ich hab n twink der nach 10 tagen 80 das erstemal pdk 25 in ner rnd grp mitgenommen wurde. und hab das eq ohne gilde gefarmt. von daher sehe ich nicht warum da casual gamer iwie im nachteil sind.

es gibt natürlich auch leute die mit schlechterem gear ihre klasse beherrschen und viel aus dem char raus holen, aber da man bei nem rnd raid einfach iwie schauen muss das die gruppe gut wird und man natürlich clear haben will gibts natürlich gewissen faktoren auf die man achten muss, und normalerweise geht das das halt über das equip und enchants / sockel und halt erfolge von schwierigeren encountern damit man weiß ob jemand n bissl movement hat.

wobei man auch sagen muss das azshara ein luxus problem hat was gut equipte leute angeht. von daher kann man das hier auch machen.

auf servern wos einfach weniger leute gibt muss man halt nehmen was geht. aber dennoch sollte man von jedem erwarten können der raiden gehen will das er sein equip sockelt und enchantet.

Für alle denen sowas nicht passt. ein tipp. sucht euch ne raidgilde.
rnd raids hat man das ziel sich möglichst gut zu equipen und nicht andere. warum auch, irgend n rnd den man nie wieder sieht equipen.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (27. November 2009)

Larsitsch schrieb:


> Also als spieler auf azshara kann ich agen das Urataks Raid immer gut laufen und ich die regeln von ihm beführworte. wenn man mal nicht im gildenraid mitkann, dann hat man zumindest noch die sicherheit das der liebe Uratak n Raid startet und man so ne guten run findet.
> Viele die in keiner 25ger raid gilde sind wissen das und kommen so auch öfter mit gerade weil man weiß das es n guter Raidlead ist.
> 
> Die sache mit den Trophys finde ich solala, wie gesagt verhältniss tanks zu dds is halt schon relativ scheiße. aber in nem normal rnd raid würfeln 25 leute auf ne trophy von daher is das auch schonmal ne steigerung.
> ...




Trollbeitrag....


----------



## Stevesteel (27. November 2009)

na, wer hat sich denn da mal schnell einen weiteren Account zum trollen besorgt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> na, wer hat sich denn da mal schnell einen weiteren Account zum trollen besorgt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheiße, dachte das merkt jetzt keiner. Das nächstemal nicht sofort weiter sagen! Da geht mir doch die Lust verloren Euch veräppeln zu wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musst wissen ich habs nötig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Larsitsch - Danke. Hatte heute wieder nen tollen Raid wo ich mit war in der Mittagspause. Namen wollen wir ja net nennen. Hab mal überlegt, ob es lustig wäre so einen "Azshara Random Raid" bei Youtube reinzustellen. Das wäre mal was - ein gewisser jemand in dessen Raid ich heute Mittag weg war hat mich auch dann ganz gut verarscht und ich dachte er hätte es direkt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - war leider net der Fall. Aber es war ein typisch Random Raid. Direkt wie die Faust aufs Auge jedem aus dem Raid empfohlen, dass hier mal zu lesen und zu überlegen ob "Raids" wirklich die richtige Spielwelt ist ...
Glaub Spieler Ulf von Ralfensberg ist bei JEDEM wirklich JEDEM Boss gestorben. Als *Hunter* mit PdK 10er & 25er Clear AV. Am Feuer beim 1. Boss und direkt nach dem B-Rezz in Phase 2 auch gleich noch das Wurmgift mitgenommen. Beim 2ten dann schön in der Neon grünen, selbst produzierten Flamme stehen geblieben mit dem Raidchat Kommentar "Heal?" - wir sind btw. gewipet ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) also 2x natürlich! Beim 3ten Boss schön Standfussball mit dem Krieger gespielt und bei den Twins das Spiel erfunden "Wieviel weiße Kugeln, kann ich mit schwarzem Buff in 20sek einsammeln." net lachen ... auch 2x - den Battel Rezz konnte ich mir dann doch net verkneifen! Das man als Hunter wenn Anub abtaucht dann sich nur noch auf der Stelle drehen kann werte ich mal als Bug. Die auf ihn zukommenden Stacheln aus dem Boden sahen wohl sehr einladend aus - Rückekratzer INC! Es ist schade, dass es solche Spieler gibt aber ohne sie wäre eine Mittagspause dann doch nur halb so lustig!

Bis dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Shade (27. November 2009)

Du raidest also in einer Mittagspause ?! oO ... ahhhhja


----------



## Hishabye (27. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Scheiße, dachte das merkt jetzt keiner. Das nächstemal nicht sofort weiter sagen! Da geht mir doch die Lust verloren Euch veräppeln zu wollen.
> ...



Wieso kommt es mir so vor als wäre WoW dein ganzer Lebensinhalt?


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So habe ich das noch net gesehen. Ist nen Argument. Ich glaub ich geh mal zum Arzt und lass das untersuchen. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich 3 Stunden Mittagspause hatte? Könnte daran liegen, dass ich hier oben neu bin und alle Leute die ich hier oben kenne leider arbeiten mussten bzw. KEINE 3 Stunden Mittagspause hatten? ... Man weis es nicht. Aber ich find es schön, dass Du Dir um mein Leben solche Sorgen machst. Danke ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin gerührt! Bringst mir nachher ne Milch vorbei?


----------



## Cyl (27. November 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Wieso kommt es mir so vor als wäre WoW dein ganzer Lebensinhalt?



Keine Ahnung. Weil du etwas engstirnig und mit Vorurteilen behaftet bist?


----------



## Hishabye (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Weil du etwas engstirnig und mit Vorurteilen behaftet bist?



Fühlt sich da jemand noch angesprochen? :>


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Fühlt sich da jemand noch angesprochen? :>



Nen Brötchen zur Milch wäre lieb! Mit Käse. Danke!


----------



## Cyl (27. November 2009)

Öhrm, du stellst eine Frage, ich versuche sie zu beantworten und jetzt soll ich mich angesprochen fühlen?
Also Mädel, das musste mir erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albertado (27. November 2009)

Nur noch eine kleine Frage an Uratak:

Bist du denn lernfähig? Weil du hast im Eröffnungspost geschrieben, wer nicht das beste Zeugs hat, wird kommentarlos gekickt. Auf Seite 2 heisst es dann aber irgendwo von dir "ob der Agi Schurke nun besser als AP oder Rüssiigno ist, seh ich ja dann im raid".

Ich werde auch immer wieder angefragt(-flamed), weil ich mit meinem Hexer +15 Willenskraft auf der Brust hab. Und das einfach aus dem Grund, weil es wirklich besser ist. Würdest du mich da einfach kicken und auf igno setzen, ohne mir die Gelegenheit zu geben, dir das zu erklären?

Und was deine Voraussetzungen betrifft. Was hat Ulduar mit PdoK zu tun? Wichtig wäre doch, was der Spieler DORT schafft, ein Baum der Yogg+1 down hat(evtl. gezogen wurde) und bei Anub im 25er Hero heilt wie ein Bessesener und die grp auf 100% hält, bringt dir doch auch nichts oder?

Oder wieso muss ich PdoK 10er Anub downhaben, um zum wissen was ich in PdoK 25er bei den Beasts und Jaraxxus tun musst(mehr hast du ja nicht down, denke mal nicht das da nacher es noch weitergeht)?

Und es gibt Leute, die möchten raiden, aber ohne jeden tag TW zu gehen, ohne jeden Tag 400g durch Daylis zu machen. Für die sind Randomraids da.

Ich persöhnlich organisiere eig. nur Kammer-, Malygos- und Obsi-Raids, manchmal auch Naxx, PdK geh ich mit der Gilde. Ich guck mir da auch das Equip der Leute an. Wer zu schlechtes hat, wird darüber aufgeklärt und aufgefordert zu gehen. Bei Leuten die so knapp an der Grezen sind warte ich den ersten Wipe ab, ehe ich sie kicke, weil es ja bei schlechtem gear nicht zwingend schiefgehen MUSS.

mfg Albertado


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Albertado schrieb:


> Nur noch eine kleine Frage an Uratak:
> 
> Bist du denn lernfähig? Weil du hast im Eröffnungspost geschrieben, wer nicht das beste Zeugs hat, wird kommentarlos gekickt. Auf Seite 2 heisst es dann aber irgendwo von dir "ob der Agi Schurke nun besser als AP oder Rüssiigno ist, seh ich ja dann im raid".
> 
> ...



Ich sag mal so, es gibt gewisse Grundsätze und Überzeugungen in denen ich nicht lernfähig bin. Diese resultieren meißt aus Erfahrungen. Als WL 15 Wille auf Brust würde mich schon stuzig machen - sofern das restliche Gear mit allen anderen Top Sockeln und Verzauberungen überzogen ist.
Hab natürlich grad unseren TOP WL und Klassenleiter gefragt. "15 Wille zeigt, dass er zumindest nachdenkt, da das immerhin 5 Spellpower sind. Ich find 10 Werte trotzdem besser, da das noch Crit gibt" - somit würd ich Dich natürlich mitnehmen. Dürftest dann einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Dir und ihm anschauen und dann auch im TS drüber mit ihm Diskutieren. Hoffe das benatwortet Deine Frage.
Wer es sich nicht leisten kann, der muss ja nun auch net bei mir mit. Das ganz einfach. Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass auf Azshara meine "Anforderungen" in der Masse akzeptable sind. Wer nicht farmen möchte um 100% zu geben - den möchte ich dabei nicht unterstüzen!
PdOK 25er hat ganz andere Anforderungen als PdOK 10er. Das 10er Clear AV bietet mir da zumindest Einblick darüber, dass der DD, Heiler oder Tank soweit Erfahrungen gesammelt hat um die Instanz zu meißtern und nur weil ich erst 2 Bosse down habe, bedeutet das nicht, dass ich nicht mehr legen möchte! Wir brechen den Random Raid ja nicht Instant ab sondern eine feste End Uhrzeit ist zu Beginn festgelegt!


----------



## Albertado (27. November 2009)

kannst im sagen, das es sogar gut 8 Zm gibt, und die 0,25% Crit von den +10 Werten dürften das kaum aufwiegen^^


----------



## Demus (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich erschreckend bis witzig auf wieviel Dummheit, Ignoranz und absolut fehlenden Blick über den Tellerrand man hier auf Buffed trifft. Geisterbahn fahren ist nicht besser als den durchschnittlichen Buffed-Poster zu lesen. *Grusel*
> 
> Ein *Adnuf* stellt für sich fest, daß große VZ für sein Gear zu teuer sind, aha. *Arameides* kann evt. gut Englisch und liest viel EJ, schreibt die ganzen Formeln auf ein Zettelchen und pappt den neben seinen Monitor, aber spielen... naja spielen beschränkt sich bei ihm dann nur auf reine Idioteninstanzen, in welchen man auch als einarmiger Blinder durchrubbeln kann. Diskutieren will er aber gern über Endcontent, er hat schließlich auch einen Guide über PdoK gelesen. Ohoo!
> Dann kommt Frau *Düstermond*, aka Mutter Theresa, erklärt inbrünstig warum sie in IHREN Raids auch Neulinge mitnimmt. Bestimmt geht sie das mächtige Naxxramas in 5 Stunden Random clearen und es geht doch!1! Jawollja!
> ...



Und was hast du für ein Problem mit der freien Meinungsäußerung von anderen Spieler? Wenn jemand in einem Forum hier einen Beitrag verfasst ist es doch klar das er geflamet bzw. kritisiert wird...ebenso das er vielleicht Zuspruch erhält. Man muss schon damit rechnen das man nicht nur Freundlichkeit erntet. Ist es da bei dir wirklich nur ganz banal die blanke Ignoranz? Ich befürchte ja..:/


----------



## Cyl (27. November 2009)

Demus schrieb:


> Und was hast du für ein Problem mit der freien Meinungsäußerung von anderen Spieler? Wenn jemand in einem Forum hier einen Beitrag verfasst ist es doch klar das er geflamet bzw. kritisiert wird...ebenso das er vielleicht Zuspruch erhält. Man muss schon damit rechnen das man nicht nur Freundlichkeit erntet. Ist es da bei dir wirklich nur ganz banal die blanke Ignoranz? Ich befürchte ja..:/



Demus, mein Post richtet sich hauptsächlich gegen die ganzen Verallgemeinerungen alá "Raidleader sind alle blöd und machen sich nur wichtig", bis hin zu "Ich brauch mein EQ nicht optimal sockeln, ich mach auch so genug Schaden", bis hin zu "aber in MEINEM Raid mach ich das gaaanz anders, ich bin Mutter Theresa und hab damit Erfolg (In Naxx oder ähnlichem...)".
Ich verteidige nicht den TE, oder stelle mich auf seine Seite. Es geht um den Tellerrand...

Wenn du Texte nicht verstehst, dann urteile doch einfach nicht darüber, sondern frag nach. Denn Meinungsäusserungen und dumme Verallgemeinerungen sind zwei paar Stiefel.


----------



## Demus (27. November 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist alles ne Meinung...und sei sie noch so grammatikalisch falsch geschrieben, schlecht begründet oder verallgemeinernd. Und verstanden hab ich deinen Text sehr wohl...ich hab nur meine Meinung dazu geäußert. Und was den Tellerrand angeht, braucht man auch nur deine Signatur anzuschauen um zu sehen wo der aufhört. (noch ein bisschen geflame..ich will mir ja nicht nachsagen lassen ich hätte mal nen anspurchsvollen Beitrag geschrieben ^^)


----------



## Zangor (27. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde nimmt man das beste mit was man bekommen kann. Ich schiebe beim Invite die Spieler in eine seperate Gruppe wo ich glaube noch was besseres zu finden und ziehe sie bei Bedarf dann in den Raid. Spieler die in ihr Gear von der Wertigkeit grüne oder blaue GEMs (also keine epic GEMs) sockeln, werden direkt ohne Kommentar gekickt.



Sowohl das laden mit dem Hintergedanken Spieler später vielleicht noch gegen andere auszutauschen sowohl Spieler ohne Kommentar zu kicken finde ich etwas unfair. Wenn Du wen kickst, dann solltest Du wenigstens noch kurz den Grund angeben, dann kann der jeweilige Spieler seine Defizite ausgleichen. 

Hohes Itemlevel bringt aber auch nicht immer fähige Spieler mit sich. Was nützt ein DD der Schaden ohne Ende machen könnte, aber sofort verreckt wenn er im Feuer steht, weil er es einfach nicht packt hinaus zu laufen. Dann kommt für den Rest des Kampfes nur noch NULL.


----------



## Uratak (27. November 2009)

Zangor schrieb:


> Sowohl das laden mit dem Hintergedanken Spieler später vielleicht noch gegen andere auszutauschen sowohl Spieler ohne Kommentar zu kicken finde ich etwas unfair. Wenn Du wen kickst, dann solltest Du wenigstens noch kurz den Grund angeben, dann kann der jeweilige Spieler seine Defizite ausgleichen.
> 
> Hohes Itemlevel bringt aber auch nicht immer fähige Spieler mit sich. Was nützt ein DD der Schaden ohne Ende machen könnte, aber sofort verreckt wenn er im Feuer steht, weil er es einfach nicht packt hinaus zu laufen. Dann kommt für den Rest des Kampfes nur noch NULL.



Hab es mir heute zu Herzen genommen und jeden Spieler aus dem Raid entfernt, der kein geeignetes Gear - nicht ohne Kommentar sondern mit klaren Ansagen was mich stört. Ich würd Euch gerne die Whisper zeigen aber wenn ich das hier rein Posten will kommt ständig - Beitrag nicht möglich, zuviele Zeichen.

Natürlich schützen Gear und AVs nicht vor Brainlag oder Movementgekrüppel. Sie helfen aber zumindest in diesen beiden Bereichen "Gear & Bosskenntnis" - sollten sie zumindest. Wobei AV = Bosskenntnis auch oft genug ein Trugschluß ist. Leider - LEIDER - L E I D E R gibt es noch keinen Skill check. Ich benatrage eine 40 Mann Instanz in jeder großen Stadt wo man als Raidleiter Spieler verschiedener Fähigkeiten nach Lust und Laune aussetzen kann um zu sehen wie sie reagieren. Das würde die aktuelle WoW Community enorm schulen!


----------



## Zangor (27. November 2009)

Hol Dir das Addon Karma und verseh die Leute die in Dein Schema passen mit gutem die anderen mit schlechtem Karma. Nach und nach kannst Du damit schneller Deinen Raid voll bekommen. Kannst Dir zu einzelnen Personen auch Notizen machen wie: Movementkrüppel, Flachzange oder Imba RoXXor. Nach ein paar Wochen oder Monaten wirst Du dann vielleicht die meisten Leute Deines Realms drin haben.

Das spart sowohl Dir nerven, wie auch den Leuten die für Dich zu schlecht equipt sind.


----------



## Strickjacke (28. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> möchte die *Strickjacke* lustig sein und wittert gar ein unglaubliche *kreisch* Diskriminierung in WoW!elf! Kann doch nicht angehn das es Leute gibt die WoW anspruchsvoller spielen möchten!



Nein aber genau diese "Zielgruppe" von deinen Roxxor Imba Ruler Raidern schreiben -MEINEN- Magier Twink dann an   : "Hey mach mir Portal! Fix! Habs Eilig!!"

Da ich mit meinem Twink keineswegs die Portalschl***e anderer FREMDER Spieler bin, die meinen Main NICHT in ihrem Random Raid einladen, aus im Thread genannten Gründen,
kann ich es mir sehr wohl leisten den Leuten KEIN Portal zu machen. 

Die Leute laden einen ja schliesslich auch nicht ein, warum sollte man dann für diese Leute selber einen Finger krumm machen.

DIE juckt es nicht, dass man nicht eingeladen wird - Selbst juckt es einen dann auch nicht wenn ihr Ruhestein noch CD hat.

Ein low LVL Spieler der hingegen freundlich um ein Portal fragt bekommt eines, sogar auf kosten des Hauses.

Fazit: Je IMBA Equipped desto unfreundlicher   - Lowies kennen noch die Worte: Bitte und Danke - 

Und wenn ich mit meinem Main gerade am Tagesquesten bin, dann interressiert es mich einen feuchten Kehricht, ob mich jemand aus besagten Raids für eine 5er Hero einladen will weil kein anderer Heiler zu finden ist.
Sollen doch mit ihren Imba Heals aus dem Raid losziehen, ist ja schliesslich ihr Pech wenn die keine Lust zum Marken Farmen haben.

Ich bevorzuge Leute mit gutem Benehmen, Equip ist mir da nicht so wichtig.



Ausserdem finde ich deinen Beitrag auch nicht witzig, nicht mal konstruktiv.

Du beleidigst einfach nur andere Forenmitglieder - Mehr nicht.


----------



## Cyl (28. November 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Nein aber genau diese "Zielgruppe" von deinen Roxxor Imba Ruler Raidern schreiben -MEINEN- Magier Twink dann an   : "Hey mach mir Portal! Fix! Habs Eilig!!"
> 
> Da ich mit meinem Twink keineswegs die Portalschl***e anderer FREMDER Spieler bin, die meinen Main NICHT in ihrem Random Raid einladen, aus im Thread genannten Gründen,
> kann ich es mir sehr wohl leisten den Leuten KEIN Portal zu machen.
> ...



Du hingegen beleidigst hauptsächlich dich selbst mit deinen ganzen Vorurteilen. 
Denn Vorurteile zu hegen wie ein seltenes Pflänzchen, alle Spieler mit gehobenem Equip über einen Kamm scheren, ist mindestens ebenso schlechtes Benehmen, wie jenes, die die ganzen TrottelRoOxors an den Tag legen, welche du in deinem Post ansprichst.
Ist nur komisch das diese Deppen immer häufiger anzutreffen sind, seit Blizz nun verstärkt den Kiddimarkt bedient und jenen die Lila ÄpiXe in den Kinderpopo schiebt. Eventuell resultierten deine Scheuklappen aus diesem nicht von der Hand zu weisenden Punkt.

Ich stimme dir aber dahinghend zu, daß solche Idioten, die zwar ihre ganzen ´`°^* bei ihrer Charerstellung finden, jedoch zu unerzogen für ein "Bitte/Danke/Grüß dich" sind, bei mir persönlich niemals in einer Randomgruppe wären. 

Da könnten diese auch WoW-Weltmeister sein.


----------



## Cyl (28. November 2009)

Demus schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist alles ne Meinung...und sei sie noch so grammatikalisch falsch geschrieben, schlecht begründet oder verallgemeinernd. Und verstanden hab ich deinen Text sehr wohl...ich hab nur meine Meinung dazu geäußert. Und was den Tellerrand angeht, braucht man auch nur deine Signatur anzuschauen um zu sehen wo der aufhört. (noch ein bisschen geflame..ich will mir ja nicht nachsagen lassen ich hätte mal nen anspurchsvollen Beitrag geschrieben ^^)



Ich bezweifle mal weiter sehr sehr stark das du meinen Post verstanden hast, lass dir den Unterschied zwischen Meinungsäusserung und Behauptung mal erklären.

Und noch ein Tipp: Bei einem Tellerrand spielt es keine Rolle wo er aufhört, sondern eher wie hoch er ist. Aber bestimmt hast du das ja auch verstanden, richtig?


----------



## Leviathan666 (28. November 2009)

Das sind hier ganz üble Klischees von denen ich hier lesen muss.
Super equippte Leute mit höchster VZ und epischen Sockeln sind unfreundlich und Leute die sich einen Dreck um ihr Equip scheren sind immer super mega nett?

Oh natürlich, ich vergaß, weil Leute die wirklich das Optimum aus ihrem Char rausholen ja auch kein Reallife haben und noch bei Mami wohnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich stark an die sinnlose Diskussion "WoW zu einfach" - ihr erinnert euch. Die einen sagen "wenn euch wow zu einfach ist, macht halt hardmodes" und die andere partei sagt "hallo? es geht ums GANZE SPIEL!".

Meiner Meinung nach gehöhrt zum Raiden wesentlich mehr als da sein und ein Minimum an Equip. Es beinhaltet das selbstständige aufrechterhalten der ganzen vielen Goodies, die es ermöglichen den eigenen Char mit allen nötigen mitteln nach oben zu pushen (VZ, Sockel, Buffood, Fläschchen). Sicher, das kostet alles ne menge aber das Farmen gehört eben auch dazu. Und man macht das ganze ja nicht nur, weil man sich dann für mega-über-imba halten kann sondern damit man der Gruppe noch dienlicher ist den Raid erfolgreich zu bestreiten.

Einige Leute leechen sich lieber ihre Items und denken sich nix dabei - andere haben eben einen höheren Maßstab. Beide Parteien sollten sich auf jeden Fall voneinander fernhalten. Sonst wird das ganze wie Amerika gegen Russland ohne Ende des kalten Krieges.


----------



## Atztec (28. November 2009)

Ich bin auch ein "Hobby Raid Leader" ^^

Naja ich spiele seit jetzt fast 5 Jahren ergo Classic content und macher aber erst seit wotlk Rnd Raids.

Naxx damals noch mit meiner Stamm Ally First gecleart aber dann hatt man schnell betrachtet, das der Content zu leicht ist und hatt halt langsam begonnen Rnd Raids zu machen auf unserem Server.
Seit fast 4 Jahren jetzte bin ich Raid/Gilden Leiter und finde einfach das man die Leute nehmen sollte die nicht nur gutes Equip/Movement oder sonstiges haben, man muss darauf achten wie die Leute ticken.

Ich hab zum Beispiel  ungerne Leute im Raid die einfach alles besser wissen wollen und mir einfach nicht vertrauen, bzw. meinen Ansagen einfach nicht folge leisten wollen.
Ich fordere diese Leute halt darauf hin das immerhin ich die Gruppe zusammengestellt habe und das die mir halt vertrauen sollen (Ich weiß schon was ich tue, und wenn mal nen Schwachsinn dabei rauskommt, unterstütz mich jemand und sagt hey du das is schwachsinn). 

Aber solche arroganten und hochschnäuzigen Leute habe ich verdammt ungerne dabei, ob sie "imba" oder gute Spieler sind oder schlechte is mir in dem Punkt egal, Lieber 1n 5k dps R0XX0R weniger als unruhe in der Gruppe.

Und das ist der Punkt in dem sich Raidleader untereinander einig sein sollten, Equip ist nicht alles. Man muss mit den Leuten klar kommen, es hat keinen Zweck k.a 3 stunden irgendwas zu raiden und keiner ausser mir an der Stelle kriegts maul auf, weil sie sich unwohl fühlen.

Ich hoffe ich hab dir mal einen kleinen Einblick in mein Raid leben gegeben und hoffe das du wenn du mal fragen hast oder k.a was mir ne mail schickst oder sonstiges.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch noch nen schönen Abend/nacht. 

Ps: Grammatik, Rechtschreibung, Komma versetzungen oder sonstige Fehler sind mit inbegriffen und können wegen einzelnen Klagen nicht zurück gezogen werden. (Danke).

MFG


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. November 2009)

Mungo VZ auf Waffe akzeptierst du nicht? Naja ich sach mal nix.

Also ich setze an Randomraids auch hohe Anforderungen, habe auch random ulduar schon clear und pdk und pdok 10er sowieso aber ich gebe den leute bei denen es mim gera eng aussieht wenigstens die chnace sich zu beweisen.  wenn sie nich gescheit spielen oder keine hilfe sind werden sie ausgetauscht und ham halt id....


----------



## Qan (30. November 2009)

Hi,

da ich selber sehr viele Random Raids auf Aszhara veranstalte kann ich Uratak nur in vielen Punkten zustimmen ! 

Wie er jetzt seine Leute für was einteilt ist sein Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , der Gruppenbau ansich hat immer Sinn. 

Wichtig finde ich es vor allem für Random Raids jegliche Art von Support einzupacken. ( Melee Schami, Ele Schami, Eule, Shadow etc...) Grundregeln damit ein Random Run überhaupt funktioniert.

Sein Auswahl verfahren für Ulduar 25er bzw PDK 25er kann ich jedoch nicht nach voll ziehn, zumind was die Archivments betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ulduar 25er hier ist der Azshara Progress definitiv so weit fortgeschritten das du mit seinem Auswahl verfahren eigentlich ja keine Randoms mehr erwischt sondern Gildenmates mit Twinks die mit Mainchars eh alles clear haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das nenn ich nicht Random sondern vorgekaute Gildentaktiken umsetzen.

Beispiel PDK 25er: 

Pflege ich es trotzdem auf MAX Entchants & Sockel Wert zulegen... wird dieser Punkt nicht erfüllt nehm ich die Leute einfach nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ITEM LvL ist mir hier meist egal & auch das AV ist nicht zwingend.. ItemLvL  210+ reicht für PDK 25er definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! 

Hier liegt klar die Aufgabe beim Raidleiter die Leute vor dem Fight über Taktik & Aufgaben Verteilung zu informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedoch wenn ich hier manche Antworten lese von wegen ich brauch kein Buff Food + Flask dann solltet ihr nicht Random Raiden...

Leider gibt es immer wieder Random Raids wo sich leute Raidleitung schimpfen die ein kaputtes MIC haben od. im TS nix hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !! Hier kann ich euch nur Raten vor dem Pull die Schlachtgruppe zu verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg qan


----------

